# Turning/box Swap2020



## Keebler1

It's time again for another swap. GR8HUNTER is finishing up the surprise swap now(which was great surpriseswap2020 check it out if you havent) and we have all decided to move on to another. In regular standing, I have completely ripped off the theme intro, rules, etc. format from the previous swap. I would hate to break tradition here.
The theme for this swap is a turning or box swap. Anythong you can make on a lathe is game. For those who dont have lathes there are ways to make pens/pencils or holders without a lathe but you can also make boxes for this swap. I was going to limit the size but that's just going to hinder one's imagination.
A Note: This is in no way officially sponsored by, run by, or otherwise tied to "LumberJocks" as a company or organization, or to any of the parent or sibling holdings thereof. It is simply run by those of us who participate on LumberJocks.
Basic Details
If you have not participated in one of our LumberJocks Shop Made Swaps before, Welcome! It's relatively simple; each participant makes their swap item(s) and will get a name and address via e-mail a few weeks before the shipping deadline to where they will be mailing their entry. Postage is to be paid by the sender. The LumberJock who you're shipping to, as well as the one who is shipping to you, will be completely random. Unless there are special circumstances - like the need for international shipping - I will not influence who anyone is paired with.
Rules for this swap
- Teaser shots are allowed, but please do not post full in-progress or finished pictures until after the reveal date. Remember we want everyone to be surprised when they receive their package!
- A progress pic (sent to me) will be required NO LATER THAN the due date listed near the end of this post. The progress pic needs to show that you've put sufficient time and work into the project to be able to complete it by the ship date. I know things come up so if you don't have a progress pic by the required date but are confident you'll still be able to complete your tool(s) by the ship date, just e-mail me BEFORE the progress pic due date and we'll make arrangements. Anyone who doesn't e-mail me a progress pic or let me know why they haven't by 11:59 pm EDT on the due date WILL BE DROPPED from the list of participants.
What we're making
I can't believe some of the amazing work I see come out of these swaps . I volunteered like a dummy to run it :<))
The theme for this swap is turning or boxes.
Bonus Items are completely optional and are not in any way required or expected. In past swaps, some folks include an extra "goody" along with their swap items. Bonus items do not have to be related to the swap theme, or even woodworking for that matter. If you like to make dice mallets and want to include one go ahead. Maybe you brew your own beer and want to send your recipient a bottle or twelve, go for it! Nobody's expecting anything other than swap items though, so don't feel any obligation whatsoever to add anything extra. It's just something that I think has kind of evolved in past swaps so I wanted to address it up front.
Also include a letter in your package telling the recipient about the wood and project.
How to sign up
Post below letting me know that you are in and then send an e-mail to [email protected] containing ALL of the following information:
- LumberJocks Username
- Real Name
- Email address
- Shipping Address, including country
- Phone Number (USA - optional /International - A MUST) - Let me know if you are not willing to ship internationally (so I can make sure I pair any non-US participants accordingly)
I won't send a confirmation e-mail but will be keeping a list of confirmed participants below that I will update daily (weekdays). If you don't see your name on the list within a day or two of e-mailing me, shoot me another e-mail or PM so I don't miss anybody.
Also post in the thread that you want to participate so I make sure to see you. Also like you to pop into the thread and post something from time to time so we know you're still around.
Progress pictures will also be sent to the above e-mail address no later than the due date given below.
Your recipient's name and address will be sent to you from the same e-mail address so make sure it's not caught by your spam filter.
Important dates
In order to participate, you need to adhere to the dates below. Failure to do so will result in you getting dropped from the swap. If you can't make one of the dates, please make sure to notify me immediately - REGISTER FOR SWAP : 4/15/20 - PROGRESS PICTURE : 5/15/20 - SHIP DATE : 5/29/20 - REVEAL DATE : 6/5/20. No final pics until this date. Let the recipient post a pic or two before the sender posts their "formal" pics and project entry.
Other Stuff:
When you post your projects, use the tag "turning.boxswap2020" so we can all easily find the projects in one spot.
This is a collaborative learning experience for all of us so make use of this forum thread to share knowledge and ideas as well asking questions and getting advice. These swaps are about the journey more so than the destination!
(Thanks to Ripthorn and then Mark Kronell and then Mosquito and then HokieKen - much of the verbiage (including this)Dave KellyCrafts was plagiarized from their posts on the previous swaps) (Unless there is a shipping SNAFU - then please wait for your recipient to get it and post a few pics)

Register: *4/15/20*
Progress Pic: *5/15/20*
Ship: *5/29/20*
Reveal: *6/5/20*

Keebler1 *P* *S* *R*
Bill Berklich *P* *R* *S*
Clieb91 *P* *S* *R*
Woodmaster1 *P* *S* *R*
Crafters Daughter *P* *S* *R*
MikeACG *P* *R* *S*
doubleG469 *P* *S* *R*
strippit *P* *S R*
Lazyman *P* *S* *R*


----------



## Bluenote38

I'm in email sent


----------



## Woodmaster1

I am in what else is there to do while we're under the stay at home order. We could nickname it Covid-19 swap 2020. Hopefully it's not 2021. I have nothing to do today so I will start something today.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Watching!


----------



## clieb91

I'm in. Email sent. 
Curious if my daughter is interested in is anyone opposed to her joining separately? May just keep her off of some of the thread  Anyone else have some kids stuck at home they can talk into participating?

CtL


----------



## Keebler1

Your daughter is more than welcome to join cleb.
Im sure we can keep it pg to pg13 rated in here


----------



## jeffswildwood

Turning/box swap. Knowing boxes are my favorite projects.  *AND* the weather is broke so I should be able to get my lathe outside. I have a super idea, I'll be in this one if nothing comes up!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

If we get another european in the game then I will join too.

Calling all europeans, come out to play, you cant go anywhere anyway.


----------



## Keebler1

Wildwood assuming international shipping resumes by the end of May Im pretty sure I can find someone to ship international if you dont mind shipping to the US. Just let me know


----------



## DavePolaschek

Brian, you might want to PM a few folks directly and point them to this thread. I don't know of many of the Europeans who regularly look at the swap threads, except perhaps when they're looking for squirrel photos…


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Brian, you might want to PM a few folks directly and point them to this thread. I don't know of many of the Europeans who regularly look at the swap threads, except perhaps when they're looking for squirrel photos…
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I have a couple ideas, Will try.


----------



## Keebler1

Anyone have experience with or thoughts on poter cable 14" bandsaw?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Anyone have experience with or thoughts on poter cable 14" bandsaw?
> 
> - Keebler1


i think they were sold at lowes :<))


----------



## Keebler1

Yea its $569 and i know someone who works there so i can use his 10% discount. Looking at getting equipment to start casting but also want a bandsaw. Think this might work or I might go with a 9" and upgrade later


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Yea its $569 and i know someone who works there so i can use his 10% discount. Looking at getting equipment to start casting but also want a bandsaw. Think this might work or I might go with a 9" and upgrade later
> 
> - Keebler1


I own the 9 inch wanted a smaller one since I bought the 14 inch I put a carter stabilizer on it for better cutting but I really having a hard time liking that little saw :<((

have you looked at the *WEN* :<)))


----------



## GrantA

Keebler have you been watching for used 14" delta clones like was suggested in the other thread? $200 should get you a fine saw from Taiwan. $3-400 if you're impatient


----------



## GrantA

This one
may be gone already. Normally I'd stay away from that brand but for $100?

Here's the one the rest copy!

And here's a great smaller saw


----------



## DavePolaschek

I would strongly second the recommendation to buy a used 14" Delta (preferably) or Delta clone. My 14" Delta Rockwell is a tank, and once I replaced all the worn-out bits (about $300 more for top of the line parts), I've got a saw that will last me the rest of my life, and it will probably survive whoever gets it from my sweetie after I kick. If I'd gone new, I'd be spending over a grand for equivalent quality,


----------



## JohnMcClure

Alternatively, Keebler, consider saving a bit longer and buying a 17" Grizzly with cast iron wheels. I have one and love it.
To be fair, most things could probably be done on the 14", but…
Last couple weeks, doing home improvement projects to make the house ready for sale, I find the TS is covered in supplies while the BS is the one I'm turning to for cutting trim, etc - just so easy.


----------



## JohnMcClure

The new garage back wall is 25', interrupted only by 2 windows. This will be a huge upgrade from the current setup, which has no uninterrupted straight wall over 10ft. 
I'm thinking of doing 15ft of floor cabinets, with miter saw about 10ft from one end, and wall cabinets above those except for the windows; then 10ft of horizontal lumber storage.
This will be awesome!
And I may as well permanently mount Grant's Moxon atop the non-vise end of my workbench, which heretofore has been merely a clutter-storage spot and not once used for working; and I bet it becomes my primary workspot.


----------



## GrantA

John here's what I have in my home shop (20×24). This is on a 24ft wall. I left space on the right (by the door) for an air compressor 








And here's after some oil and wax just to show I DID put a little more effort into it ;-)









I think I ended up with 14ft of base cabinets. It has NEVER looked like this since the day I took this picture ugh. I try to keep a small section cleared off though. I like the idea of a horizontal lumber rack over the bench. If your ceiling height allows I'd think really hard about vertical storage. You can fit a LOT into 4-8ft of wall space that way (say 2ft deep) AND it's way easier to find & get a board!








I have a horizontal rack (bora brand when they were like $20- wish I would've hoarded those!!) for shorter boards


----------



## JohnMcClure

Grant, that's EXACTLY the direction I want to go. Didn't plan on the drawers, but now that I see yours I believe it may be a requirement. It looks great.
I tend to clutter any countertop quickly too. But with the pegboard theres hardly an excuse.


----------



## Keebler1

John theres always this plan.


----------



## GrantA

Oh there's A TON of excuses bahahaha lemme know if you run out

I also neglected to mention- depending of course on the work you do and tools available - I'd seriously contemplate the need for and usefulness of a miter station. It'll eat up a lot of real estate. My miter saw lives on top of a wall cabinet til needed. 
Most miter cuts happen on the tablesaw with an incra gauge
Miter saws are essential tools (in my opinion) for framing, deck building, trimming out a room… NOT the case for furniture, turning etc.


----------



## GrantA

Oh and I picked up a new project /toy 









Thinking I'll add some color 
I use KG Gunkote- not my first rodeo ;-)
Any of you familiar with these? It's a bastard- 92s frame with a 92fs slide. I'll love on it anyways- that makes it easier to mess with ;-p


----------



## DavePolaschek

Grant, get yourself a trigger job in a bag - it's one of the best upgrades I've found for the 92.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Oh and I picked up a new project /toy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking I ll add some color
> I use KG Gunkote- not my first rodeo ;-)
> Any of you familiar with these? It s a bastard- 92s frame with a 92fs slide. I ll love on it anyways- that makes it easier to mess with ;-p
> 
> - GrantA


LOVE THEE BB Gun Grant LMAO :<))


----------



## clieb91

Nice Setup Grant, I am eyeing a new concept in my shop and want to move some stuff around. Funny I tend to go the other direction as I use my Miter saw a lot. I have Craftsman 12" Slider with a Freud Blade. The blade cost about half of what I paid for the saw but it is worth it for the cuts that I get.

Nice new toy as well.

CtL


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Nice little toy, Grant. When we moved into this house one of my first purchases was a rifle to shoot rats with, there were many back then, in the house, arghh. None now, phew. Anyway, being a northern european, my wife was very anti-gun in principle. That all changes when you actually shoot one. Same in this case, she shot the rifle a few times, got to thinking. So I got her an air pistol, and she was very happy for it. Looks exactly like a 9mm, no one would know it wasnt from a distance. And now she´s target shooting all the time. Better shot than me.


----------



## GrantA

Ironic Dave! I was looking at their site earlier as they are supposed to have a red dot mount for the 92/96 any day now

As for the miter saw I have tried to justify and just can't. I have room for it - enlighten me


----------



## Woodmaster1

> Anyone have experience with or thoughts on poter cable 14" bandsaw?
> 
> - Keebler1


I have it and it works great. I use it for curves, it has an 1/8" blade with a carter stabilize. The 1 1/2hp motor is sufficient for anything you throw at it. I have a Rikon 14" I use for resaw. I compare it to the old style 14" Delta or 14" grizzly both don't have the hp the porter cable has. The only thing besides the stabilizer was to put a plywood piece between the stand and saw to strengthen the base.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> I d seriously contemplate the need for and usefulness of a miter station. It ll eat up a lot of real estate. My miter saw lives on top of a wall cabinet til needed.
> Most miter cuts happen on the tablesaw with an incra gauge
> Miter saws are essential tools (in my opinion) for framing, deck building, trimming out a room… NOT the case for furniture, turning etc.
> 
> - GrantA


Great point, and well taken.
Does the addition of a miter saw to a cabinet set such as yours really cost much in space? Seems like all you need is one of the base cabinets to be lower, so the deck of the saw is level with the countertop. Am I missing something?


----------



## Keebler1

Finish for my cherry tool handle….mylands friction polish or watco natural danish oil?


----------



## clieb91

The polish is always my go to. I have not used Mylands put Doctors and always leaves a great finish afterward just apply a little wax.

Also just sent the email. My daughter wants in on the swap and Cricket said no problem to join so CraftersDaughter is now a new member.

CtL


----------



## Keebler1

Clieb Mylands is the way I went with it. Will have to look at it but I think Mylands has wax in it but not sure


----------



## Lazyman

Sliding miter saws often need more depth than most cabinet/benches usually provide as well, unless you get the Bosch or one of the others where the sliding guides come out the front instead of the back. I doubt most of them would fit on the bench that Grant showed so make sure you measure how much space they need behind them before you design and buy.

I personally would not use Mylands friction finish on a tool handle because it can be pretty slick and it probably will not hold up well to sweaty hands. It is just not a really durable finish, IMO. My go to finish for tool handles is Tried and True Varnish oil. It leaves a finish that just feels good in the hand. Its a BLO with a varnish added. One nice thing about it is that you can easily add another coat years later if needed. I have actually applied it like a friction finish on the lathe, though you still need to give it at least 24 hours to cure after the last coat. Second choice would be a wipe-on poly. It provides a similar feel to the T&T VO but will be more durable.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Starting a new project real quick. Teaser:


----------



## duckmilk

Those locking miter joint bits have always intrigued me. Are they kinda finicky to set up?


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Those locking miter joint bits have always intrigued me. Are they kinda finicky to set up?
> 
> - duckmilk


Very!

I didn't put too much effort into perfecting the setup on this project though, because the corner will be rounded over and imperfections won't show; plus its childrens furniture and SWMBO is in a hurry for it.

An important trick is to remove some of the waste first, so the router bit doesn't hog out as much.


----------



## WoodenDreams

There is a trick to setting up the locking miter. once figured out it's easy. After I figured it out, I cut a sample piece, and use that to set up the locking miter each time after. With the set up jig I made, it's set up real close and only a minor adjustment the next time needed.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Crisis contained


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Crisis contained
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Lol! Like many others, this is my life. My kids are 6, 3, and 3. They do not handle "daddy's home, but working" well, and guess what? Neither do I!


----------



## HokieKen

I don't have kids at home but I dread working from home. I just don't focus well when the shop is literally across the hall from my office! As of today, engineering is the only department in the office part of our plant that is not working remotely, and about 1/2 of the engineers are too. I'm hoping it doesn't come to the point where they make us all work from home. I'll probably just take vacation so I don't have to pretend  Or talk on the phone. God I hate talking on the phone…

It's funny, I was working 70-90 hour weeks on my current project. Then last week, corporate laid the hammer down - absolutely no R&D spending. Well, guess who finally got a weekend off ))

John - I'm with Grant. The miter saw just doesn't get used enough to have space allocated to it in my shop. It used to have one side of a flip top cart with fold-down "wings" that I could use for work support. Then after hanging upside down for virtually all of 2 years, it came off the cart. Now it hangs on a cleat on the wall. It rarely comes down unless I need to take it to somebody's house to help them with something or I have construction lumber to break down. I know a lot of people that use their's a lot and if that's you, then go for it. But, if you think you'll start using it more because you built a station for it, I wouldn't be so sure 

Keebler, go used on the bandsaw. Get a small one to hold you over if necessary but keep watching CL or FB.


----------



## mikeacg

Keebler,

You've got mail! I'm in!!!


----------



## GrantA

> I d seriously contemplate the need for and usefulness of a miter station. It ll eat up a lot of real estate. My miter saw lives on top of a wall cabinet til needed.
> Most miter cuts happen on the tablesaw with an incra gauge
> Miter saws are essential tools (in my opinion) for framing, deck building, trimming out a room… NOT the case for furniture, turning etc.
> 
> - GrantA
> 
> Great point, and well taken.
> *Does the addition of a miter saw to a cabinet set such as yours really cost much in space? *Seems like all you need is one of the base cabinets to be lower, so the deck of the saw is level with the countertop. Am I missing something?
> 
> - JohnMcClure


I forgot to reply to this - for me it would forever be in my way. Even if it's built in. Precise miters get cut on the tablesaw. I'll break down long boards with a handsaw. On the rare occasion I need to cut long trim boards chances are I want to take the miter saw to the job site, not the workbench. I have a portable stand up in the attic area that gets dragged out when needed. Since we built our house 8 years ago guess how many times it has been down- zero
I can count on one hand the times I've used my miter saw since then too. 
Some folks love em and if it's a valuable tool for you by all means knock yourself out. I used to think it was a necessary tool. Now not so much. To *me* anyways. Kenny agrees so I tend to think we must be right ;-p bahaha


----------



## JohnMcClure

Great points of view on the miter saw!
Maybe I won't build the station… maybe I will! Either way I have to build cabinets, I'll just need to check if clearance for the saw would change my overall cabinet plan before I start.
I use the miter saw a fair amount. Not as much as the TS, but it earns its keep particularly for home improvement/framing/trim projects.
And would do so all the more with a station allowing convenient stop-block positioning. When I built the bunk beds I set the miter saw up outside on sawhorses and 1×6es, clamped it down and clamped a stop block 7 feet (or so) away. Then when it was time to cut the 1×6es I was using as a workbench, I had to improvise again! Hah! So inefficient.
But I agree it's not worth arranging the whole shop to accommodate a once-every-couple-years process. We shall see!


----------



## GrantA

In that situation John I'd rough cut (if necessary) with a handsaw or circular saw and use a stop block on the tablesaw. I'll put a roller stand beside the saw to support the end (long ways so the board just slides down the roller). Have I mentioned I really don't use the miter saw often hahaha. I have an incra miter gauge for the TS and most often when the length allows I clamp a block onto the fence to use with the miter gauge for repetitive lengths.


----------



## mikeacg

ANd then you have those of us from the art world who are so anal about joints that they will only use a Lion Trimmer (used in the framing business for works of art! You want to talk about accuracy? This is a razor-cut bit of insanity!). Rough cut the joints to get them close and then trim them on the Lion… Tighter than a … Oooops! I promised to behave for someone's daughter coming on board!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> ANd then you have those of us from the art world who are so anal about joints that they will only use a Lion Trimmer (used in the framing business for works of art! You want to talk about accuracy? This is a razor-cut bit of insanity!). Rough cut the joints to get them close and then trim them on the Lion… Tighter than a … Oooops! I promised to behave for someone s daughter coming on board!
> 
> - mikeacg


Just wondering, Mike, how many times you have cut yourself on very large exposed blade???

And I am NOT being a smart &ss


----------



## mikeacg

Brian,

No offense taken! The Lion Trimmer is what old picture framers used to use to cut miters on frames with the tightest joints you will ever see! (Not sure you can still get them). I have never cut myself on a big blade - Though I have come close a few times! I have lost a few good pair of jeans to a chainsaw without scars!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Brian,
> 
> No offense taken! The Lion Trimmer is what old picture framers used to use to cut miters on frames with the tightest joints you will ever see! (Not sure you can still get them). I have never cut myself on a big blade - Though I have come close a few times! I have lost a few good pair of jeans to a chainsaw without scars!
> 
> - mikeacg


No no, maybe you misunderstood what I was asking. I know about the lion trimmer, my grandpa had one. I wasreferring to the old myth about these that it is very easy to cut yourself badly on them because the blade is exposed and large and sharp.

And I think that myth is why shooting boards largely made them obsolete.


----------



## Keebler1

Google lion trimmer. Is the stuff that comes up from rockler the same or similar to what yall are talking about?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

when i google it, i get three youtubes about them, and first hit is for a finewoodworking article on them. It is also called a mitre shear. This is what we are talking about.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Track saw for plunge cutting:









Finished with handsaw:


----------



## GrantA

Don't you have a cnc???


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Don't you have a cnc???
> 
> - GrantA


Max width under the gantry is about 26", this is 36"


----------



## mikeacg

Brian, 
I can imagine someone cutting themselves trying to move it. I know it takes up space but I still swear by the quality of the cuts made. I don't think I could personally replicate that with a shooting board and plane!

Keebler,
Rockler and Grizzly seem to be selling the same machine and it appears to be a knock-off of the Lion. Not sure how it matches up sizewise (It looks smaller from the pictures.) One thing about the Lion is that despite all the negative talk you hear about buying one, the prices for used ones are up there with the new ones…

Mike


----------



## HokieKen

I think table saw's and things like incra miter gauges have more to do with miter trimmers becoming obsolete than shooting boards. In either case, if I was Mike and my livelihood was dependent on it, I'd definitely have one . I'll just have to keep hiding my sloppy joints ;-)


----------



## doubleG469

a spinning wood swap project? Hell yeah I am in. I'll even try and do something different than my normal junk.


----------



## doubleG469

OH and Keebler on the bandsaw I have the Delta version and hate it. Absolute piece of crap. Save your money and get something quality and larger. I'd say the 17" would be a minimum, especially if you are going to use it to rough out bowl blanks.


----------



## GrantA

John that means it's time.for a bigger cnc!!

Dad and I have been getting a little work done on the shop where we can. You can see the old windows next to the openings. 









New trim is in these 3 and the temporary pieces of sheathing. They'll soon be big insulated glass units (48×80"). The area to the left is the back of the shop, that "roof" lol is getting torn off, there will be a new roof that goes as high as it can on the wall, it'll come out 30ft from the side and the rear and provide a covered parking area as well as a covered work area for forging/welding etc.

Now I'm gonna have to bug the architect again and see how it's coming. The city has slowed the process tremendously and I'm having to get an architect to go over all the plans for them. Gotta play by their rules ugh. Oh well it'll get there.


----------



## Keebler1

Gary what dont you like about that bandsaw?


----------



## doubleG469

Keebler, where do I start… 
- the throat is too narrow, you will need to find or build a riser block that will raise the head. Then you will have to devise a guard because you will have an open blade.
- fit and finish, parts are cheap junk (within a year maybe two depending how often you use it. you will have to replace all essential parts (bearings, guides, plastics on the wheels) they are just cheap and won't hold up to the stress.
- dialing in the proper tension/alignment with the blade is almost vodoo. just when you have it running smooth and put a board through, the added pressure will throw everything out of whack.
- Dust collection is non existent, I attach my dust collector everytime and there's always a pile of dust after.
Good - the table top is well made, that's about it - oh that reminds me, you will need a wisky or some other form of setting angled cuts because that's not accurate either.

In my opinion, just the cost of replacement parts alone make it worth saving for a quality saw. But if you're stuck on this one don't buy new buy a used one and rebuild it because you will have to anyway.


----------



## Keebler1

What do yall think of this one? I know its 10" but it has 6" resaw capacity just like the 14" models and has good reviews. I was either looking at that or the G0555lx for $724 shipped. I will keep an eye for used I just havent had real good luck or patience with used tools except the lathe I got from Gary


----------



## HokieKen

I think Earl has some thoughts on that bandsaw Keebler. Spoiler alert: they aren't happy thoughts ;-)


----------



## GrantA

Did you look at the used ones I posted near you?


----------



## Keebler1

Yes I did. Hopefully the delta is still available when I get tax return in. I dont have good luck with used and it looks pretty worn. The craftsman needs some work and im not sure im up to that much not knowing anything about bandsaws.


----------



## GrantA

The craftsman 12" needs tires it says. I recommend that on any used saw. Tires and guides, clean or replace thrust bearings. You could potentially get that saw for $100. New tires are $35 on eBay. $20 will get bearings and guides I bet.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> The craftsman 12" needs tires it says. I recommend that on any used saw. Tires and guides, clean or replace thrust bearings. You could potentially get that saw for $100. New tires are $35 on eBay. $20 will get bearings and guides I bet.
> 
> - GrantA


plus with the Craftsman you would have unlimited parts for just the cost of shipping as I own 2 of them :<))


----------



## DavePolaschek

The Delta/Rockwell I have has few of the problems Gary cites, but it was built in the 60s or 70s. Once I replaced the parts that were just plain worn out, it's been a very solid saw for me. And it's got the factory riser so I can resaw 12" on the 14" bandsaw (though I have to creep along for something that thick).


----------



## doubleG469

> The Delta/Rockwell I have has few of the problems Gary cites, but it was built in the 60s or 70s. Once I replaced the parts that were just plain worn out, it's been a very solid saw for me. And it's got the factory riser so I can resaw 12" on the 14" bandsaw (though I have to creep along for something that thick).
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Well since you are anti powertools, wanna sell that riser block?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Sorry, Gary. Nope. The bandsaw is one of the few I'll keep. I use it quite a bit for stock prep. Plus it came from my sweetie's dad, so it's got sentimental value.


----------



## doubleG469

> Sorry, Gary. Nope. The bandsaw is one of the few I'll keep. I use it quite a bit for stock prep. Plus it came from my sweetie s dad, so it's got sentimental value.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Ok, can't blame fella for trying. if anyone does see one for sale out there in the etherworldweb let me know. i'd be interested in looking at it.


----------



## HokieKen

I think the Grizzly riser block will fit it Gary.


----------



## doubleG469

> I think the Grizzly riser block will fit it Gary.
> 
> - HokieKen


I think if i remember correctly I researched that one and there was issues with the bolt up or final fitment? I'd have to go back and look it over to see.


----------



## GrantA

They're all about the same you just might have to drill a new hole in the riser block to get the little alignment pin in the right spot. I think I used a jet one on my craftsman


----------



## doubleG469

cool I will take a look, again I don't know if it's worth spending the $2-300 to "upgrade" this one or just sell and buy what i want.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yep Gary, I was a two bandsaw shop two days ago. I had a 14" Grizzly with riser and a 17" Grizzly. I need to clear space so I decided to go without one. I sold the 14". If you're doing the bowl blanks the size you do them, I agree the bigger 17" is worth it if you just have the one.

Normal woodworking can get by fine with the regular 14" general standard bandsaw with riser.

Just my .02


----------



## doubleG469

There's a used listing for a 17" Grizzly on Amazon for $500


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You kidding? Have you been watching the Hot Deals Thread??


----------



## EarlS

> What do yall think of this one? I know its 10" but it has 6" resaw capacity just like the 14" models and has good reviews. I was either looking at that or the G0555lx for $724 shipped. I will keep an eye for used I just havent had real good luck or patience with used tools except the lathe I got from Gary
> 
> - Keebler1


I have one I will give you with some blades and a stand if you pay shipping (I'm serious). That goes for anyone on here.

I am rather underwhelmed by it. I was expecting something more solid. The table is aluminum and rather flimsy. If someone wanted to spend some time and effort on it, I'm sure you could modify it.

I have used it to resaw, and cut some profiles so it works, just not quite what I was expecting. Of course it isn't $1500 either.


----------



## doubleG469

> You kidding? Have you been watching the Hot Deals Thread??
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


No I just searched my amazon account and it pulled up. No Idea if it's really there.


----------



## doubleG469

I just sent him an email to see what the deal is with it.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm guessing it's not a deal at all. Outside of Amazon you aren't protected, keep that in mind buddy.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Keebler if you use a grizzly 17" you wont want to settle for less. Just fyi.


----------



## bndawgs

Any guesses what type of wood these legs are made out of?

red oak?


----------



## HokieKen

Looks like Oak Steve. Either red or white. I can't tell from the pics.


----------



## Bluenote38

Ok treaser… Walnut on the bottom L>R Cherry, Apple, Redheart, and Hophornbeam…










What to make, what to make…?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

RED OAK FOR SURE :<)) MAYBE ALDER


----------



## JohnMcClure

Today's project:









She wants them painted and ready to install in the new house friday


----------



## Woodmaster1

> Yep Gary, I was a two bandsaw shop two days ago. I had a 14" Grizzly with riser and a 17" Grizzly. I need to clear space so I decided to go without one. I sold the 14". If you re doing the bowl blanks the size you do them, I agree the bigger 17" is worth it if you just have the one.
> 
> Normal woodworking can get by fine with the regular 14" general standard bandsaw with riser.
> 
> Just my .02
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


I have two bandsaws deluxe 14" Rikon for resawing and 14" porter cable with a carter stabilizer and 1/8" blade for everything else.


----------



## Lazyman

> Any guesses what type of wood these legs are made out of?
> 
> red oak?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve


Based upon the end grain, I would not have guessed oak. When I zoom in, I don't see any prominent rays and the rings are not very prominent either. I would guess some sort of Asian wood at first glance.


----------



## HokieKen

> Any guesses what type of wood these legs are made out of?
> 
> red oak?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve
> 
> Based upon the end grain, I would not have guessed oak. When I zoom in, I don t see any prominent rays and the rings are not very prominent either. I would guess some sort of Asian wood at first glance.
> 
> - Lazyman


Now that Nathan mentions it… the rings don't really look like Oak. Could be some sort of Mahogany.


----------



## HokieKen

> Today s project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wants them painted and ready to install in the new house friday
> 
> - JohnMcClure


Are they functional John? )


----------



## GrantA

Still looks like red oak to me, the saw marks make it look like tight rings but if you zoom in the rings are wide and porous


----------



## Lazyman

> Today s project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wants them painted and ready to install in the new house friday
> 
> - JohnMcClure
> 
> Are they functional John? )
> 
> - HokieKen


About 20 years ago, a buddy of mine and I were joking around that we should make and sell grown up Lego's for building sheds and other small structures.


----------



## bndawgs

Couple more close ups in the sun



















I was going to either glue them up for a test baseball bat if it's oak or use them into cutting boards if they weren't.


----------



## bndawgs

They do feel relatively dense though


----------



## DavePolaschek

That looks diffuse porous not ring porous. Almost certainly not oak.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Today s project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wants them painted and ready to install in the new house friday
> 
> - JohnMcClure
> 
> Are they functional John? )
> 
> - HokieKen


End grain is totally mahogany. Face grain is a little confusing though.

Suggest a south american type of mahogany.


----------



## bndawgs

can i use mahogany in end grain boards?


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, I'm gonna go with some sort of imported Mahogany. Don't see why you couldn't use it in cutting boards.


----------



## bndawgs

ok, thanks.

i don't know what else i could do with it,


----------



## GrantA

Oops. I'll go back to sleep


----------



## bndawgs

> Oops. I ll go back to sleep
> 
> - GrantA


I could use a nap.

Do you still have that chunk of cherry I sent you?


----------



## JohnMcClure

The lego boxes will be floating shelves. May not make sense now, I'll share when they are up.

*anyone used this before*? Can I thin with MS and wipe on like I do with spar urethane?


----------



## Lazyman

I don't think that you can thin water base poly with mineral spirits like you do the oil based stuff. You may be able to thin with water for spraying but I would bet that they recommend no more than an added 10% water.

EDIT: Minwax does have a water based wipe on poly but I have not seen anyone make their own yet.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> I don t think that you can thin water base poly with mineral spirits like you do the oil based stuff. You may be able to thin with water for spraying but I would bet that they recommend no more than an added 10% water.
> 
> - Lazyman


Think I can wipe it on as is? Or have to brush?


----------



## DavePolaschek

I've used that exact poly to repair the finish on our dining room table, John. Wipe it as-is. Don't thin with mineral spirits, since it's water-based.

I used a foam brush for the first (thickish) coat, scuffed with steel wool (probably 0000), then wiped on a few thin coats. Got a pretty reasonable looking finish, but it was going onto white oak, and the original finish didn't fill the pores, so it was a challenge to blend that smoothly.


----------



## bndawgs

I think I want a router table. Is the cost all in the lift and insert?


----------



## Lazyman

You could try wiping on the first coat on a scrap to see how it performs. Nothing to lose really.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> The lego boxes will be floating shelves. May not make sense now, I ll share when they are up.
> 
> *anyone used this before*? Can I thin with MS and wipe on like I do with spar urethane?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - JohnMcClure


If it is problematic to wipe on as is, you can use flotrol to thin it. Should be good to go then. Always best to test.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> I think I want a router table. Is the cost all in the lift and insert?
> 
> - Steve


If you buy the big Triton router like I did you wont need a lift. 
I bought the insert and tabletop from woodpeckers.


----------



## HokieKen

You can try cutting that with DNA if it doesn't wipe well as-is John. I always buy oil-based so I don't have any first-hand experience with it.

Steve - the cost is wherever you want it to be… You can buy or make your table top and fence. The plate that gets inset can range from cheap to spendy and lifts are spendy or you can do like John suggested and get the Triton router. If you already have a router you're going to use and it's a plunge router, you can do like me and add the Router Raizer kit if it's available for your model. My router table was relatively cheap but, there's lots of time and elbox grease in it too. It's a trade off.


----------



## JohnMcClure

I'm going back to oil-based poly next time, thinned with MS and wiped on with a tshirt. This stuff… I don't like it. Can barely tell where I've been and where I haven't; and it doesn't wipe well.
I'm sure it's the best for some people though!

I only bought it because it dries fast and everything is supposed to be ready for moving Saturday.

Not gonna happen though.


----------



## EarlS

> The lego boxes will be floating shelves. May not make sense now, I ll share when they are up.
> 
> *anyone used this before*? Can I thin with MS and wipe on like I do with spar urethane?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Water based poly - it is really thin and really brings out the grain. I tried some and threw it away after one use because it made so much extra sanding and took so many coats.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


----------



## Lazyman

Steve, I haven't built one but the the Woodsmith DIY router lift gets good reviews. WWMM YouTube Channel did a build video a few years ago if you want to see it. I think that the Woodsmith YT channel also has a video about it. If you haven't already gotten a free plan and that deal is still going on, you can get the plans for free.


----------



## bndawgs

Thanks Nathan. I'll check those out.

In the meantime, I'm officially going quarantine crazy. I'm going to see if I can make a miniature baseball bat for training.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Progress pictures sent. Teaser picture. It is amazing how much you get down when there's no where to go.


----------



## bndawgs

First attempt was a bust.

So dug out this log from under the porch



















Have to put a finish on it and then weigh it.


----------



## clieb91

Dang Progress pic before Registration even ends. Now that is the way to get it done.

Steve that will be quite a club..er Bat.

CtL


----------



## Keebler1

Woodmaster already has a progress pic and i dont even have materials yet


----------



## bndawgs

just bought some stuff from woodturner's catalog.


----------



## doubleG469

My 16yo and I did a collaboration on this Bradford Pear vase.



























Still a little heavy in the bottom (I'll probably throw it on Nathan's longworth chuck and take some heft out) but it sits well.


----------



## bndawgs

Grant, this guy needs a table saw. He's in macon


----------



## Woodmaster1

> Woodmaster already has a progress pic and i dont even have materials yet
> 
> - Keebler1


This stay at home is forcing me to spend eight to ten hours a day in the shop what a shame. (LOL)


----------



## DavePolaschek

I managed to get my low bench moved I to the shop and set up and found the holdfasts and my planes and started planing a 45 on the edge of a board to make a cleat.

Then the 35mph wind started to twist the root ball of our new tree in the hole, so I had to find some rebar and some tie-down straps to tie the tree so it wouldn't get tipped over in the wind. Man, sometimes it blows here.


----------



## HokieKen

That vase looks awesome Gary!

Steve - have you ever actually seen a baseball bat or are you just guessing? (just kidding man ;-p)

Somebody else on here got the Woodsmith router lift plans via the free promo and was going to build it. Woodknack IIRC.


----------



## bndawgs

Haha, I have.

I actually based it on using it for 1 handed drills. I'm going to put a finish on it today and weigh it. It's a shad under 20" long. Just goofing around on the lathe. It sure is fun


----------



## Lazyman

I think that Steve made that "baseball" bat for zombie apocalypses self defense so the shape doesn't matter.


----------



## bndawgs

well, i guess i could have tapered it a little more for all you purists out there.


----------



## Lazyman

Time to make that steady rest and hollowing arm, Gary.


----------



## doubleG469

> Time to make that steady rest and hollowing arm, Gary.
> 
> - Lazyman


You said it, man I could have used both on this one. I did get my new Robert Sorby 3/4" Bottom Bowl Gouge in and man I think I am in love. Set aside the price I think all my big work tools will now be 3/4"! That thing is a beast.


----------



## Keebler1

As I just got this dead center today to start turning pens between centers the alignment of tailstock was a little off. I loosened the headstock and adjusted it. Will this cause any issues? Any way to fix it if it will?


----------



## HokieKen

You should be good to go Keebler. Most of the time, the tailstock has enough slop in it that it won't always be precisely aligned. For woodworking, it's good enough though.

You're just gonna put the blank between centers? No arbor?


----------



## Keebler1

No mandrel have adapters that i can fit my current bushings on to turn between centers. Eventually will replace all my bushings for TBC bushongs so I dont need the adapters. Takes 1 more thing that could be an issue out of the equation. Heres a link to one place to get tbc bushings. And here is another place.


----------



## bndawgs

So the dead center would eliminate the need for the million different bushings that are normally needed for pens or other kits?


----------



## HokieKen

Gotcha. I have seen those. Have you tried using a mandrel saver instead of tailstock center with your mandrel? I was having issues with runout using an adjustable-length mandrel and a live center. I got a solid mandrel and mandrel saver and my problems went away. Just a FYI. Let me know how it works out with those bushings. I may have to turn myself a couple and try that method.


----------



## HokieKen

> So the dead center would eliminate the need for the million different bushings that are normally needed for pens or other kits?
> 
> - Steve


Nope. You still need the bushings. They're just solid instead of fitting over a mandrel ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

I'm waiting for Nova to come up with a good system I can use with my chucks for turning pens so I don't have to put the chuck on and off to switch from drilling the blanks to turning them.

RICH??? )


----------



## Keebler1

Right now all i have is the adapters for the current bushings. I was using a mandrel saver with rocklers mandrel and think I was getting a little runout still. Part of that mightve been tailstock alignment.


----------



## bndawgs

> I m waiting for Nova to come up with a good system I can use with my chucks for turning pens so I don t have to put the chuck on and off to switch from drilling the blanks to turning them.
> 
> RICH??? )
> 
> - HokieKen


Would you drill them beforehand with the drill press?


----------



## HokieKen

No, I'd still drill them with the chuck but then I want a mandrel that is held by the chuck or is long enough to go through the chuck to seat in the spindle so I don't have to take the chuck off. I'm really very lazy.


----------



## doubleG469

Pen turning is very foreign to me, I didn't understand a single word you fella's were talking about.


----------



## Keebler1

Ken you joining this swap?


----------



## HokieKen

You should try it Gary. I never really had any desire to but last fall I decided it would be a good way to get some Christmas gifts done quick and easy. It's actually a lot of fun 



> Ken you joining this swap?
> 
> - Keebler1


Not sure yet Keebler. I hope so but have to see how it goes. I've got a pretty long project list and I'm getting very little shop time these days.


----------



## Keebler1

Start turning pens Gary. They are quick and easy to do. One of the reasons I make so many of them. I even signed up for a subscription box from Berea hardwoods. Got 4 cigar pen kits bushings and 2 blanks in this week.


----------



## doubleG469

seems like a lot of small items that have to be purchased. My garage looks like a bomb went off in it, i'd probably lose all the pieces.

why has Nathan not signed up yet? He's a turning fool as well!


----------



## HokieKen

> seems like a lot of small items that have to be purchased. ...
> 
> - doubleG469


Yep.


----------



## bndawgs

The bushings seem to be the main scam. Everything else you can work around I think.


----------



## bndawgs

I'm sure there are stepped bushings that would work for different kits.

One of these days I'm going to find my pepper grinder blanks and drill the holes on the drill press. Well, after I get a bit extension…. Sigh…


----------



## Lazyman

> No, I d still drill them with the chuck but then I want a mandrel that is held by the chuck or is long enough to go through the chuck to seat in the spindle so I don t have to take the chuck off. I m really very lazy.
> 
> - HokieKen


Come on Kenney. Just use your metal lathe to make a mandrel that clamps into the chuck like a woodworm does. Based upon the bottle opener you made for the beer swap, I know you can do it.


----------



## Lazyman

I've not turned a pen yet. Are the bushings really that necessary? I bought a mandrel at a rummage sale where they told me everything I could throw into a box was $5 but haven't used it yet.


----------



## Keebler1

If you are good about using calipers you could do it without bushings but then you have to find a way to hold the blanks tight on the mandrel. Also it would slow the process down so much youd buy the bushings for the next pen


----------



## Keebler1

Just bought 1.5 bdft of purpleheart 5 pen kits and 2 pencil inserts and a bar of wax and spent around $70


----------



## HokieKen

> I ve not turned a pen yet. Are the bushings really that necessary? I bought a mandrel at a rummage sale where they told me everything I could throw into a box was $5 but haven t used it yet.
> 
> - Lazyman


In short… sorta. Pens are one thing where you have to turn the blanks to the exact right diameter. If they're off even a little bit, it sticks out like a sore thumb once you get the pen assembled. They're worth the expense IMO. For stuff like peppermills, I make my own but for the small pen bushings, they're cheap enough that it's not worth the effort and material.



> I m sure there are stepped bushings that would work for different kits.
> 
> One of these days I m going to find my pepper grinder blanks and drill the holes on the drill press. Well, after I get a bit extension…. Sigh…
> 
> - Steve


Can't you drill from both ends Steve? Also crap… I was supposed to send you bushings for those a LONG time ago. Did I ever make those? And if so, did I ever send them?


----------



## bndawgs

Yes, you made them and sent them. Thanks again.

I can try to drill from both ends. Guess that would be a good test to see if my drill press is dialed in. Lol

I messed up and cut the blanks to the exact dimensions called for instead of leaving me some wiggle room.


----------



## HokieKen

Whew! I remember telling you I would make you a set but I swear I have absolutely no recollection of either making them or shipping them :-( Glad they made it there though!

If you're doing the one-handed grinders, don't worry about having them cut to exact size, you have some wiggle room. You can easily drill them from both sides. Even if they don't meet perfectly in the middle, they'll still work. I drilled mine on the lathe and remember there being a pretty big step where the drilled holes came together and it was fine. Just do a dry-assembly before you epoxy the insides in and make sure the plunger goes up and down without sticking and you're good to go.

Here's a tip too… I did have one that the plunger got hung up because I got the works a little wonky when I epoxied it in. If you run into that, just open up the little hole in the bottom that the burr moves through until it moves freely. I really like those mills and the people who I gave them too really like them as well. But, the kits are kinda chincy and require a little extra care to get everything just right IMO.


----------



## Keebler1

The lathe drills a lot nicer now that i realigned the tailstock. Before it always seemed the drill bit was always bouncing up and down. Now its smooth


----------



## HokieKen

Also, I've been wanting a set of those mills to make for myself and PSI has been out of stock for months. So count yourself lucky that you have them ;-)


----------



## Keebler1

Can you share a link to those mills Kenny?


----------



## Keebler1

Yall ever turn these salt shaker/pepper mills? I have 3 to make.


----------



## bndawgs

I got mine from Woodcraft when they were on sale for $8. Maybe tonight I'll look for the blanks


----------



## bndawgs

this rikon combo sander is calling my name for some reason


----------



## bndawgs

here are the ones i have


----------



## Keebler1

Steve its calling your name cause its out of stock


----------



## bndawgs

damn. earlier this morning i could still order it. oh well


----------



## HokieKen

Dang, I forgot Woodcraft carries those kits too. They're a different brand but looking at the instructions, I'm sure it's the same kit. The sizes are the same at least. So yeah, use Steve's link up there Keebler 

I haven't turned those shakers Keebs but they look nice. I actually prefer a salt shaker and a pepper grinder but I'm also anal and need them to match :-/


----------



## Keebler1

I have a branch of cedar im gonna try and make one of them out of when I get a chance


----------



## HokieKen

How much was that sander with the discount Steve? I have a 1×30 Rikon sander and honestly, I'm not very impressed with the quality.

I have a Powertec with a 4×36 belt and a 8" disk that works well for me. That Rikon is direct drive, the one I have is not. Those sanders don't have big motors so I prefer one where the belt will slip if I bog it down rather than bogging the motor down. If I were buying a new one now though, I'd go for one with the 6x48 belt. I had one a while back and gave it to my BIL because I didn't want both in the shop and I had a ton of 4×36 belts. But now I wish I had kept that one. The extra surface area and length on the belts would be nice to have sometimes.


----------



## bndawgs

It was 170


----------



## duckmilk

I just clicked on it Steve and didn't see where it said out of stock. In the description below, it did say it ships direct from the manufacturer.


----------



## bndawgs

oh man, now what should i do. router table, disc sander, grrrr


----------



## GrantA

Steve are you just wanting to buy something? I think I could fulfill all of those and strap it to a pallet.

Just saying…


----------



## bndawgs

yes, i've gotten cabin fever and a bunch of yard sale cash buring a hole in my pocket.


----------



## GrantA

How much cash are we talking? I could put a surprise pallet together


----------



## KelleyCrafts

He doesn't need three tablesaws Grant.


----------



## bndawgs

> He doesn t need three tablesaws Grant.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


haha, that's true. i already have 2 of those


----------



## GrantA

Only two? Maybe he does need 3


----------



## Lazyman

> No, I d still drill them with the chuck but then I want a mandrel that is held by the chuck or is long enough to go through the chuck to seat in the spindle so I don t have to take the chuck off. I m really very lazy.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Come on Kenney. Just use your metal lathe to make a mandrel that clamps into the chuck like a woodworm does. Based upon the bottle opener you made for the beer swap, I know you can do it.
> 
> - Lazyman


 I see you skipped right over my challenge.


----------



## Keebler1

Getting some progress made on swap item.

Hopefully I didnt mess up my planer. It sits on shelf on the bottom of the bench i have the lathe on and it fell while I was turning.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> this rikon combo sander is calling my name for some reason
> 
> - Steve


I Have the porter cable one like that wish I had the bigger one up BUT WORKS :<))


> Just bought 1.5 bdft of purpleheart 5 pen kits and 2 pencil inserts and a bar of wax and spent around $70
> 
> - Keebler1


THIS is why I dont want to start pens HUGE MONEY :<((


----------



## GrantA

Nathan what kinda mandrel are you taking about? Any pics or links? I may just have to think about it again over morning coffee ;-p


----------



## Woodmaster1

I have more pen blanks than I will ever use. They are all types of wood exotic and domestic.


----------



## Keebler1

This is hackberry sanded up to 220. Any idea what this spot it and how to get rid of it?


----------



## HokieKen

> No, I d still drill them with the chuck but then I want a mandrel that is held by the chuck or is long enough to go through the chuck to seat in the spindle so I don t have to take the chuck off. I m really very lazy.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Come on Kenney. Just use your metal lathe to make a mandrel that clamps into the chuck like a woodworm does. Based upon the bottle opener you made for the beer swap, I know you can do it.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> I see you skipped right over my challenge.
> 
> - Lazyman


Not yet ;-) Keebler's adapter for turning between centers have my wheels spinning…


----------



## HokieKen

Could be spalting Keebler. Keep sanding. It'll either disappear or it won't…


----------



## Keebler1

How much should I sand before I just peave it?


----------



## Keebler1

Looks like one of my adapters has some runout but ive made 2 pens with them and it hasnt been an issue. Gonna take a video and send it to the company i got them from and see what they say tomorrow


----------



## Woodmaster1

> This is hackberry sanded up to 220. Any idea what this spot it and how to get rid of it?
> 
> - Keebler1


Spalting no getting rid of it goes too deep.
Side 1









Side 2


----------



## JohnMcClure

57 posts in 10 hours. Wow. 
We closed on our new home today!
Started moving in bit by bit, getting the truck and friends and doing the real move tomorrow. 
Gonna rain, unfortunately for my cast iron equipment. 
Wish me luck y'all!


----------



## clieb91

Dang, been a lot happening here today. 
Gary- Vase looks good. glad that you both could work on it. 
Dave- Been windy here the past two days as well. Hope the tree faired well. Good to hear the shop is coming together. 
Keebler- I to use a Mandrel saver far better then the point, a very small amount of run out. Perhaps should do a check like you did and see how close I am . much prefer drilling the blanks out on the lathe vs drill press. 
Make sure you have a pretty heavy bench or some weights on the bottom of the lathe, seen guys follow them across the floor before wit turnings.

CtL


----------



## Keebler1

Yea I turned a log that was way out of balance and had to stop the lathe from walking off the table a couple times.
If anyone is thinking about making the executive pencil kit dont. The pencil mechanism sucks


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave- Been windy here the past two days as well. Hope the tree faired well. Good to hear the shop is coming together.


Got the tree tied up better. It's not as tight as it was yesterday, but I also don't have fairly expensive ratchet straps sitting out in the elements either. Used some 3/8" nylon rope we had in a box, along with a piece of motorcycle inner tube I had in another box. Plus a few pieces of tubafor cut into stakes with a notch whittled into each for the rope.

We'll see what happens next time we get a 40mph wind. Looks like next Thursday or Friday, maybe.

I did screw the mounting bracket for my rotopax gas cans onto the garage wall today. That and cutting the stakes was pretty much the extent of my shop time. Did manage to bake a batch of bread, in between all the other things happening today. And paid my landscaping guys for building the retaining walls between the house and shop.

Back to digging through boxes to try and find my big circular saw tomorrow. My plan of planing the 45 onto the boards to make cleats would've worked fine, except my bench is warped. Going to have to flatten the top of that, too.


----------



## Lazyman

> Nathan what kinda mandrel are you taking about? Any pics or links? I may just have to think about it again over morning coffee ;-p
> 
> - GrantA


I'm just thinking out loud. Most pen turning mandrels simply use a MT2 to mount in the head stock and Kenny wants one he doesn't have to remove his Nova Chuck to mount it. The woodworm screw that came with my chuck is shaped so that it can be mounted in the chuck with the jaws completely closed and look like this:









The jaws clamp around that notch. I was thinking that if you can remove the taper from a mandrel or simply make a new one that is mounted on a clamp-able base (basically the woodworm with the steel rod instead of the screw), you would be able to mount the mandrel in the chuck. You might even be able to reshape the taper with a notch so that it can be either clamped in the chuck ? I wonder if you simply cut a notch in a Morris taper if it could be used either with the taper in the head stock or clamped into the chuck?

Of course, I just went out and clamped my MT2 mandrel right into my chuck and it actually seems pretty solid so it might not even be necessary to make a clamp-able mount? Just clamp the taper ring in the chuck as is?


----------



## Lazyman

BTW, Teknatool makes drive centers that work with their chucks. You metal lathe guys should be able to start making and selling pen mandrels that work the same way.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm just wondering if the chuck runs true enough for pens? I've never checked it. I might try to stick an indicator it later.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Here's what I have to turn pens. I have misplaced the tailstock end for the one because I have not used it in awhile. I am sure I will find it when not looking for it.


----------



## DavePolaschek

This has been my morning. 5-1/2 jack plane, the workbench in the garage, and two (so far) six foot pine 1×4s. Draw a line down the board, then plane down to it. Still haven't found my circular saw.


----------



## GrantA

Dave do you leave the cabinets angled like that or are you adding a 1x at the bottom so they sit flat?

My pen mandrel threads onto my spindle, not tapered. I feel like a long as the chuck is concentric enough you could clamp into it but we're talking about an easy to handle chuck here, I'd rather unscrew it and set it aside

I've been doing a little cleanup in the home shop and just saw this, sounds about right!


----------



## EarlS

Dave you are doing better than me. I got up at 5, put a coat of arm-r-seal on the side panels of the closet cabinets and now I guess I might as well go for a bike ride since every available surface in the shop has panels laying on it to dry. Once they dry a bit more I will lean some of the panels against the wall so I can put a coat on the face frames. At this rate I might be done with the finishing tomorrow which means next week I can finally assemble the cases and get them installed and out of the shop.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave do you leave the cabinets angled like that or are you adding a 1x at the bottom so they sit flat?


I'm planning to put a one-by on the bottom so they sit more level. But the flooring guys are coming Monday to install the moulding, so I need to get crap off the floor. Those proportions sound about right to me, except it was m-f unpacking boxes and playing with crap, then Saturday and Sunday to try and clean enough that the installers don't just leave (though, come to think of it, that might be just fine with me).



> Dave you are doing better than me.


Thanks, Earl. My sweetie's feeling under the weather too. Not the virus, but I think it was yesterday's maybe too-old leftovers combined with the stress of worrying about the virus, so I've been playing nurse, too.

I do NOT look like this.


----------



## duckmilk




----------



## bndawgs

Well, all finished. Just have to fill them up.


----------



## GrantA




----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice, Steve! But you're not supposed to show what you're going to ship in the swap like that.

;-)


----------



## bndawgs

> Nice, Steve! But you're not supposed to show what you're going to ship in the swap like that.
> 
> ;-)
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Oh, whoops. I'll just keep posting a bunch of stuff, so no one will know.

What finish should I use on this? I'm wondering if tung oil would be a good one to show off the qs grain?


----------



## bndawgs

I also have some Howard feed n wax


----------



## clieb91

Duck, Hope your trip goes well. We can still run errands which is what I did quickly today. When all of us are home everyday it is amazing the amount of eggs we can go thru. Outdoor farmers markets still open.

Steve, I would go with a butcher block wax. 

CtL


----------



## mikeacg

> Well, all finished. Just have to fill them up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve


Steve,

Did you carve those by hand or use a CNC machine?

Mike


----------



## DavePolaschek

I would use white latex paint. 

Just realized that this stay at home makes setting up my shop trickier than it should be. I'm almost out of drywall screws for putting up the cleats, and if I order online, they won't be here for a week.

I do have a box of deck screws (somewhere), but at 3½" long, they're not much fun to screw into studs.


----------



## GrantA

> I do have a box of deck screws (somewhere), but at 3½" long, they're not much fun to screw into studs.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


 So is it safe to assume you're using a cordless screwdriver without a battery?
Come on you have some sort of electric drill or impact right?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> So is it safe to assume you re using a cordless screwdriver without a battery?
> Come on you have some sort of electric drill or impact right?


Yeah, I have Milwaukee M12 and M18 tools, but my cordless screwdriver is the baby ¼" drive one, and it'll bog down if I happen to hit a knot. And those deck screws are no fun. I should have a bigger screwdriver for dealing with them.

I've got three cordless drills (baby ¼, m12 ⅜" impact (which has a 5/64 bit in it to drill pilot holes for the #8 sheetrock screws), and a big m18 ⅜"(or is it a ½?) hammer drill I bought to mount shelf brackets in our concrete basement walls back in MN before moving. Also a m18 lunchbox vacuum and a 5" circular saw that'll cut wood or metal if I swap out the blade. It handles 3/16 mild steel quite nicely.

I also have a tailed 1/2 hammer drill that I used for boring 1.5" holes in my bench-top, but the cord is broken and I haven't gotten around to fixing it. But that's a real beast if I ever need to make big-ass holes.

It's not so much electricity I don't like as tails and noise.


----------



## Keebler1

Dave thats too many tools with tails.
I had to hand saw a piece of a log I turned yesterday cause my tablesaw would lnt go all the way through. Thats all the hand sawing i want to do this year


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> Couple more close ups in the sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to either glue them up for a test baseball bat if it s oak or use them into cutting boards if they weren t.
> 
> - Steve


reminds me of stained Rubber wood?
It it fairly light weight, like popular?


----------



## Woodmaster1

Teaser pic #2


----------



## bndawgs

> Couple more close ups in the sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to either glue them up for a test baseball bat if it s oak or use them into cutting boards if they weren t.
> 
> - Steve
> 
> reminds me of stained Rubber wood?
> It it fairly light weight, like popular?
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


No, it's actually pretty dense which made me think it was oak


----------



## HokieKen

See Steve, told ya you'd be fine drilling from both ends!


----------



## bndawgs

Yeah, I was happy to see it worked out. Those bushings are money too. If I get more kits, I'm going to start with a thicker blank than the instructions call for to allow a bigger profile.


----------



## Keebler1

Just curious yalls thoughts on this saw seems like a good deal to me.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Just sold essentially that same saw on Craigslist except I only included one blade. $350. $600 seems nuts.

It's $589 on Grizzly right now,


----------



## bndawgs

Looks like it's sold now


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Wow, I clicked it 15 minutes ago and it was fine. Crazy.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Making more cleats today. Fun? Well, it's nice being able to hang all the tills I built to move my tools.










But the best part was after finishing one wall's worth of cleats.


----------



## GrantA

That's one way to get a workout Dave! I've had some yard beer while I've been *painting the girls' rooms* today. I can think of at least a hundred things I'd rather do… At least they're happy…er…for the moment…
;-p


----------



## Keebler1

Nice Dave.


----------



## Lazyman

It's definitely beer:30!


----------



## Keebler1

Wish it was i gotta go to work tonight


----------



## Lazyman

Okay, sign me up. I can definitely turn something. Now I just have to decide which of the 20 things on my list of things to try. I'll send the email in a few minutes.


----------



## HokieKen

Somebody say beer?! Been in the yard all day and this one is well earned. Even if it is a "healthy" beer ;-)









Been trying to avoid the grocery store but this is my last beer so I guess I'll brave it tomorrow :-(


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> - Dave Polaschek


HUBBA HUBBA BABY :<))


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Couple more close ups in the sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to either glue them up for a test baseball bat if it s oak or use them into cutting boards if they weren t.
> 
> - Steve
> 
> No, it s actually pretty dense which made me think it was oak
> 
> - Steve


TOLD YA RED OAK :<))



> Just curious yalls thoughts on this saw seems like a good deal to me.
> 
> - Keebler1


RULE #5 Kevin :<((



> Making more cleats today. Fun? Well, it's nice being able to hang all the tills I built to move my tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the best part was after finishing one wall's worth of cleats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


yucky :<((((



> That s one way to get a workout Dave! I ve had some yard beer while I ve been *painting the girls rooms* today. I can think of at least a hundred things I d rather do… At least they re happy…er…for the moment…
> ;-p
> 
> - GrantA


let them paint it LOL :<))



> Okay, sign me up. I can definitely turn something. Now I just have to decide which of the 20 things on my list of things to try. I ll send the email in a few minutes.
> 
> - Lazyman


LET ME HAVE ONE OF THEM 20 IDEAS Nate :<)))



> Somebody say beer?! Been in the yard all day and this one is well earned. Even if it is a "healthy" beer ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been trying to avoid the grocery store but this is my last beer so I guess I'll brave it tomorrow :-(
> 
> - HokieKen


YUM YUM YUMMY :<)))


----------



## DavePolaschek

Geez. A guy mentions beer, and suddenly everyone here perks up. ;-)



> Been trying to avoid the grocery store but this is my last beer so I guess I'll brave it tomorrow :-(


Alas, Instacart does not seem to be allowed to deliver beer here. So if this goes on into June or so, I'll probably have to go to the store. Or I could order some wine from a California winery…



> That's one way to get a workout Dave!


Yeah. On top of my three miles of walking today. I'm really liking this time of year in NM. And it's quieter, too.

In making four 6' long cleats, I filled a five-gallon bucket with curly pine shavings. Need to figure out a use for those.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> That s one way to get a workout Dave! I ve had some yard beer while I ve been *painting the girls rooms* today. I can think of at least a hundred things I d rather do… At least they re happy…er…for the moment…
> ;-p
> 
> - GrantA


Just painted a girl's room myself Grant! Moved in mostly yesterday, we are still unpacking, TONS of work to do… but the room is finished.

The shop is going to be a struggle!


----------



## JohnMcClure

Dave P I like your new profile pic. Looks much more… western.


----------



## EarlS

> - GrantA
> 
> Just painted a girl s room myself Grant! Moved in mostly yesterday, we are still unpacking, TONS of work to do… but the room is finished.
> 
> The shop is going to be a struggle!
> 
> - JohnMcClure


I'm still at it, 6 months or so later…


----------



## HokieKen

I have girls that paint my rooms. Y'all are doing it wrong.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Been trying to avoid the grocery store but this is my last beer so I guess I'll brave it tomorrow :-(
> 
> - HokieKen


Ken, whats Virginia law for moonshining. Any "personal use" amount? I got just the spot picked out in my back yard!


----------



## HokieKen

LOL. I still need to be able to walk when I drink it Jeff ;-) Beer's a lot cheaper than copper tube too.


----------



## bndawgs

Damn, would have been a drive. But maybe worth it.


----------



## HokieKen

Every spring the weather gets nice and I enjoy sitting on my back patio and plinking with an air rifle or whittlin or whatever comes to mind with a cold beer. And every year, I get philosophical and reflect on the same question I've been pondering for about a decade now. "Which do I hate more? Crying babies or barking dogs."

I still haven't come to a satisfactory answer. I have learned that kicking a dog won't shut it up but kicking a parent usually at least gets the screaming kid took in the house.


----------



## bndawgs

Have you tried shooting either the barking dog or crying baby?


----------



## bndawgs

Had to go to home depot for some epoxy and when I saw the package, I thought that it looked familiar. Wonder where the epxoy I bought the other month is?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave P I like your new profile pic. Looks much more… western.


Thanks, John. Wider brim on the hat than the one in the previous picture. Better to keep my neck from getting too red in the sun here.


----------



## doubleG469

Here's a little project (2) I did this weekend.































































Epoxied Crayons lip and platter. Bowl is 17.5×3.75"


----------



## GrantA

Jeff federal law (which over rules any potentially more forgiving state laws) explicitly prohibits individuals from any distilling of drinkable spirits whether for personal use or for resale. You can get an alcohol fuel permit though. I wouldn't recommend tasting yer fuel though

I've spent some time reading atf rules & regs ;-)


----------



## GrantA

Sweet bowl and platter Gary!! I need to try turning a bowl soon….

I did the cut-in and thankfully Sara (my wife) did most of the rolling. The kids wanted to help a little but they were over it quick and I'm OK with that- keeps me from repainting *all* the trim lol 
Room#1-









And room #2 we just finished 









I've been up and down that damned stool so much today, gonna feel it tomorrow! All good though maybe I'll start back doing squats & sit-ups now


----------



## Lazyman

> Dave P I like your new profile pic. Looks much more… western.
> 
> Thanks, John. Wider brim on the hat than the one in the previous picture. Better to keep my neck from getting too red in the sun here.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I see you removed the stick from your head. ;-) For those who don't recognize his new image, go back and look at most of his shop progress pictures.


----------



## Lazyman

Nice Gary. Here's what I've been working on over the last several days. It's the biggest thing I've turned to date and I took my time so I didn't screw it up. It's from a chunk of pecan crotch I've been tripping over in my shop for about 3 years. MC was around 8% and it was hard as a rock. A lot of the sapwood was pretty wormy but most of that got turned away. Holes that remained, I filled with turquoise.


----------



## Keebler1

Nice bowls yall


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Sweet bowl and platter Gary!! I need to try turning a bowl soon….
> 
> I did the cut-in and thankfully Sara (my wife) did most of the rolling. The kids wanted to help a little but they were over it quick and I m OK with that- keeps me from repainting *all* the trim lol
> Room#1-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And room #2 we just finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ve been up and down that damned stool so much today, gonna feel it tomorrow! All good though maybe I ll start back doing squats & sit-ups now
> 
> - GrantA


 Cutting in without that silly girly tape stuff, now thats a real Man! Nice!

But Grant, you are supposed to cut in first, then roll. There, I set that straight for you)


----------



## GrantA

No tape here, I learned from pros!
My oldest daughter said are we gonna put that painters tape on the trim in case it drips? I said don't drip lol. She's 11 and got the hang of it pretty quick 
The first room was cut in first but the clock was ticking so I let them roll the walls ahead of me in the other.


----------



## EarlS

>


Kenny - is that a picture of one of your "girls" painting?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice bowl and platter, Gary.

Jeff, what Grant said. Making your own beer or wine is fine, but they frown on stronger stuff. Technically even freeze distilling cider is illegal, but more than once I accidentally forgot a batch outside on a really cold night and then drained the alcohol out of the middle of the ice after bringing it inside the next morning.

Grant, good job! My pop painted barns for a while when I was a kid, and I spent three summers doing trim while he and his crew did the bulk of the building. That's been (mumble) years, and I still think tape is for girls.

Nathan, yeah, I was getting a headache from that stick.

Nice platter, Nathan!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> No tape here, I learned from pros!
> My oldest daughter said are we gonna put that painters tape on the trim in case it drips? I said don t drip lol. She s 11 and got the hang of it pretty quick
> The first room was cut in first but the clock was ticking so I let them roll the walls ahead of me in the other.
> 
> - GrantA


I was just playing with ya, bro. It is done both ways in the Biz, depending who is ahead of who….....


----------



## jeffswildwood

Oh well, so much for shine. Maybe I been watching too many episodes of "Moonshiners".


----------



## JohnMcClure

You guys should have discussed painting a couple days earlier. I wasted more time taping than I spent painting. Self-taught for the most part and never occurred to me that one could carefully brush close to the trim and ceiling without getting paint where it doesn't belong… but thinking about it, it probably would have been a lot faster.


----------



## GrantA

Dang sorry John. They have some pretty slick paint pads too with wheels to ride along an adjacent wall, such as across the top of the wall. Wheels ride the ceiling, paint on the pad. It doesn't get all the way in the corner though. And I can brush it faster.


----------



## Lazyman

I thought that the wheels were for putting a nice line on the ceiling?


----------



## EarlS

I'm having flash backs from last summer when I painted all of the walls and ceilings in the new house (50+ gal). No tape, just hours and hours of cutting in, then rolling, repeat.


----------



## GrantA

Lol if you dip them in the paint


----------



## HokieKen

I think hiring a painter is the best way to get clean cut ins and ceiling lines. There are two things I hate doing and will hire out: mudding drywall and painting. Too much art and not enough science ;-)

And yes Earl, that's one of my best gals. She ain't much for lookin' at or workin' but she likes to cook and she's always got beer ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Sorry, John. We do it both ways around here. My sweetie tapes everything off super-carefully and then paints so carefully the tape remains clean.

I use my barn-painting as an excuse when I slop paint around. "The cattle won't care!" I also carry a damp rag in my back pocket and try and clean up any drips immediately when they happen. But angling the brush, then controlling how wide the brush spreads by varying the pressure, and cutting in corners and edges is so much faster than taping that all the pros I've talked to will do it that way if they're in a hurry. If they're paid by the hour, rather than the job, then you see lots of drop cloths and masking tape.


----------



## HokieKen

That's a beast of a bowl Gary! How big is it? And what kind of rest is that big curved one? Never seen one quite like that.

Very cool platter Nathan. I have some chunks of Pecan I'm hoping to get some nice bowls out of. We have two gigantic century+ old pecan trees in the front yard at work that had to have a couple limbs trimmed last year. 24" limbs… I need to get turning before they get much drier. I carved a spoon and turned a pen for the girl who called me to let me know they were trimming the trees but so far that's the extent of my experience working with Pecan. Pro-tip: seasoned Pecan is a PITA to carve.


----------



## Lazyman

24" limbs should have some beautiful heartwood.

Pecan makes great tool handles, BTW so save any 2+" cutoffs you have when you prep the pecan for turning. One good thing about my blank being so dry (other than not having to wait for it to dry after turning) was that even with carbide tools it leaves a really nice finish that requires little sanding, or would if my technique was better anyway.


----------



## GrantA

Lol Kenny I've seen old dry pecan make a chainsaw chain spark
I've got a couple big ones with burls that will one day be milled, they're still alive now and not in the way

And I completely agree about hiring out sheetrock and paint. And roofs! We were planning to do just that. However Sara figured (all on her own) that while we have "so much time at home" (haha!!) we should go ahead and do it.


----------



## HokieKen

You should buy a shop or something so you don't have to be at home so much Grant ;-)


----------



## GrantA

Tell me about it! My youngest needs guidance with her schoolwork (remote learning from home) every 10min or so. Sara can work from home mostly but it has been an interesting few weeks.


----------



## Lazyman

So you must need a desk at the shop for your daughter to work at. That way your wife can work from home in peace.


----------



## Keebler1

Ok guys I dont want to break down and buy multiple bandsaw blades right away. Saw i am looking at come with a 3/8"x6TPI blade. Still not sure all I will use it for but have some curves I'm looking to cut in the base of a cabinet and cutting up logs for blanks and cutting pen blanks. What would be the best overall blade to get or will that one do it for the most part till I know for sure how I will use it.


----------



## GrantA

Funny guys around here today. Nah I still wouldn't be able to focus on anything more than 10-15min at a time. On the plus side they've been able to get school work done arou d lunch time so I have the afternoons to work on shop stuff


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan think Grant would be better off at home. He wouldnt get anything done at the shop with his daughter there. About the time he got back to his work shed come asking for help again


----------



## GrantA

That one will do what you want but I guarantee it will suck
Order a 3-pack from Timberwolf- one for curves, one for resaw, one in the middle for everything else


----------



## Lazyman

Gary, I just noticed the Robust tool rest. Does it lock down like the original that came with the Laguna lathe or do you have to really crank it down like most other aftermarket 1" posts?


----------



## GrantA

I didn't notice Gary's rests, those look nice! And I missed Nathan's platter wow 
I'm thinking I'll bring a chunk of pecan home from the big shop (my lathe is at the home shop) and give this bowl thing a try later!


----------



## Keebler1

Grant is that blade it comes with similar to the one in the middle you talked about?


----------



## GrantA

Not at all. The blade a bandsaw comes with is an exercise in frustration. It's handy for firewood etc that may have nails in it. It won't cut well

What size saw are you getting?


----------



## Keebler1

Looking at getting the grizzly g0555lx with riser block. Figure buy once no regrets later. What kills me is the shipping. $99 plus $34 liftgate service. May have my brother pick it up at carrier to avoid the liftgate service


----------



## Lazyman

If you have rear entry garages where you live like we do in Plano, Keebler, the lift gate service is hit or miss anyway. When I bought my Grizzly bandsaw, it at least was delivered in a truck that was small enough to barely drive through the alley but the driver wasn't happy about it. Grizzly will absolutely not help you arrange a smaller truck, either (I tried). When my lathe was delivered from Laguna, they showed up in an 18 wheeler even though my lathe was the only thing on the truck. Fortunately I was prepared for that. I had a buddy there to help and we rolled it down the alley on some furniture dollies.


----------



## Keebler1

The bandsaw comes in 2 packages and my brother said they could get down his street. Wouldnt be going down the alley where their garage is. My nephew is in 5th grade. I think between the two of them they can drag it inside. I wouldnt have them delivering to my place. I drive a truck and wouldnt attempt it as many cars are parked on the street. Probably have hime pick it up at the carrier. Wish I could talk my company into giving me a springfield delivery thursday or friday morning and run me empty home. Id even drive the home miles free


----------



## GrantA

So the way I figure you'll have about $850 tied up to your door, for a 14" saw with a riser and a fence. Yeah it's new and hopefully has no issues but that's a Lotta cheddar for what you get. If you're going that path versus used I'd shop around (rockler, Woodcraft, Amazon etc) and think real hard about getting a 17"


----------



## doubleG469

Sorry for the delay, yes that's the Robust Round it fits fine, I haven't had any issues with it but I really need the 12" J. Can't find it in stock anywhere that'll have it here before November. Lot's of the 9" but no 12's.

Wood was very punky so there was a ton of tear out and try as I might it would not cut clean or sand out. So voila, it is what it is.

Edit: Nice piece of Pecan Nathan! about time you put that big lathe to work.


----------



## bndawgs

> So the way I figure you ll have about $850 tied up to your door, for a 14" saw with a riser and a fence. Yeah it s new and hopefully has no issues but that s a Lotta cheddar for what you get. If you re going that path versus used I d shop around (rockler, Woodcraft, Amazon etc) and think real hard about getting a 17"
> 
> - GrantA


I agree with Grant. At 850, I'd be tempted to step up to a larger bandsaw. Rikon or laguna.

Didn't Woodcraft have the laguna on sale for 1100?


----------



## GrantA

This one says free standard shipping through 4/30 and no riser block to fool with

This is a helluva saw and maybe the price is negotiable

Here's another, $935 and I bet it can ship to a local store free.


----------



## Keebler1

What was the firat one you shared Grant? Says page moved


----------



## Keebler1

Ive seen that powermatic pop up wasnt sure about it since its so old. Me and old tools dont get along real well, but may shoot him an email about it


----------



## GrantA

Fixed it and added another


----------



## Lazyman

Here is a Laguna Bandsaw listed for $900 in North Richland Hills on FB Marketplace. He says it was used 3 times.

EDIT: Also an old Ridgid in NRH for $350.


----------



## GrantA

Heck yeah there you go right there! get that laguna!


----------



## Keebler1

That first jet from rockler is tempting. Will that start and run on a 15A breaker? Also how big a difference is the metal guide blocks vs bearings?


----------



## GrantA

It needs a 20a circuit with 12ga wire. 
Don't worry about guides I like and use cool blocks. Offer ol boy 800 for that laguna and report back ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

Heck yeah, go get that laguna asap. it's probably already gone


----------



## Keebler1

He still has it. Ill need a 20a for that laguna as well?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

THAT Laguna seems like a good deal at 800


----------



## Keebler1

Is it a good deal at $900?


----------



## GrantA

Laguna 1412 best price online I see is $1079 plus tax and shipping. Maybe you can find free shipping. I bet 800 cash would take it away. If I needed a bandsaw and was considering dropping 850+ on a new one I'd happily pay 900 for that assuming it is in excellent condition like it seems


----------



## Lazyman

If it really is in like new condition, even $900 is a good price. It is on sale for $1079 (probably plus shipping unless they have one in stock) at Woodcraft right now.

EDIT: Yup, shipping is $99.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

IMO 900 is too much for a used saw with no warranty might as well pay the extra 179 and get it :<)) just my 1 cent


----------



## Keebler1

Ok ill offer him 850. That saw doesnt come with a blade when bought new


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Offer $800 Keebs


----------



## Lazyman

One more thing to consider when comparing to the Grizzly is that the Laguna has a built in mobile base. That'll cost you at least another $50 to make the Griz mobile.

EDIT: Just did a quick price check. More like $90 to buy a mobile base.


----------



## Keebler1

The base for the laguna unless he bought it is $135. Found one on amazon for $60.


----------



## bndawgs

no tax on the used laguna. not sure what the TX sales tax is, but remember those savings as well.


----------



## Woodmaster1

> You guys should have discussed painting a couple days earlier. I wasted more time taping than I spent painting. Self-taught for the most part and never occurred to me that one could carefully brush close to the trim and ceiling without getting paint where it doesn t belong… but thinking about it, it probably would have been a lot faster.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


Some of you should have done what I did. I did such a bad job the first time I painted my wife hasn't let me paint for the last 32 years.


----------



## Keebler1

Or do what I did. Buy your wife the paint as a birthday present since she wants the house painted with the understanding that you wont help


----------



## EarlS

45 new posts this morning. All of your chattering sure makes it hard to work from home. Reading through the posts is kind of like watching Food Network when you are on a diet.


----------



## GrantA

You picked a hell of a time to start a diet Earl!


----------



## Keebler1

I hate FB marketplace asked the guy what blade was on the saw and if the mobile base was on it and he didnt respond. Then asked if hed take $850 for pickup saturday and his response was he wasnt available saturday. Then asked if he was available friday i might be able to get my brother to pick it up or i can get it sunday or another weekend and no response


----------



## DavePolaschek

Sure picked a bad week to give up sniffing glue.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Sure picked a bad week to give up sniffing glue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Theres always paint to huff, if you are feeling poorly.


----------



## doubleG469

Did Dave get hacked? His profile pic doesn't look quite right to me?


----------



## bndawgs

My box of goodies from craft supply came today.

Pretty fast shipping


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Did Dave get hacked? His profile pic doesn t look quite right to me?


That's my new Santa Fe look, Gary.


----------



## GrantA

so did Keebler get a saw after all that?


----------



## GrantA




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> - GrantA


Goin huntin fer some squirrel, `ey?


----------



## duckmilk

Dave P, heads up. A friend of mine from NM just called me and said the (not so) illustrious Governor of NM declared that all liquor sales will end as of 8:00 am tomorrow. I asked if that included beer and he said yes (although he has been known to be wrong).


----------



## HokieKen

I carved a little unicorn for my granddaughter last week. I shed not a single drop of blood while doing so. So my grandson wanted a minion. I started it tonight. Poor fella's already paying the blood debt that the unicorn dodged ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave P, heads up. A friend of mine from NM just called me and said the (not so) illustrious Governor of NM declared that all liquor sales will end as of 8:00 am tomorrow. I asked if that included beer and he said yes (although he has been known to be wrong).


Thanks, Duck. I've got six or seven bottles of wine, a (big ass) bottle of bourbon, and a twelve pack of beer. At the rate I go, that'll probably last through the current unpleasantness, even if it goes through the end of the year. Plus there's been nothing in the news I've seen, and the latest executive order doesn't mention booze as far as I can see.

Thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## Keebler1

The guy still hasnt gotten back to me on that saw


----------



## Keebler1

Should I offer $700 or $750 for this saw? Also what should a I look for if I do go look at it? Being older is it worth it over that laguna?


----------



## GrantA

It was just listed, probably won't last long. 17" is worth more than the 14" laguna I'd say
Fence is missing - rail is on the saw but no fence. Ask about it, he probably has it.
Ask about extra blades - chances are you'll get a few 
As long as it fires up you're good. If it needs tires (doubtful on that saw) that's maybe $50. That would be a great saw for bowl blanks!
Offer 700 but be prepared for 8


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I doubt he'll go down after 3 hours. Maybe $750. He might just get $800 and it's gone by morning.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I have the anniversary version of that saw. I sold the smaller grizzly and kept that saw. Good saw me thinks. I would pounce on that laguna if the dude gets serious. Either one is fine I imagine.


----------



## Keebler1

Offered 750 for the grizzly we will see which one gets back first. Kinda like the laguna since its newer and closer but we will see. Not sure i need the extra room of the 17"


----------



## Keebler1

Looks like the Grizzly it is now i just have to talk my electrician friends into installing 220 so i can use it


----------



## JohnMcClure

Keebler if you get the grizzly 17" you'll be happy. Oh wait, did I say that before?
So glad you found one used!


----------



## Keebler1

Yep looks in good condition. Glad I didnt try to offer $700 it was his dads that he is selling for his mom. Just got to go to quinlan to get it and get some electrical work done


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Dave P, heads up. A friend of mine from NM just called me and said the (not so) illustrious Governor of NM declared that all liquor sales will end as of 8:00 am tomorrow. I asked if that included beer and he said yes (although he has been known to be wrong).
> 
> - duckmilk


If this starts in Virginia, I may 1) rethink that still, 2) break out my "Mr. Beer" kit I have or 3) put my 23 years working in prison to use and make some mash.


----------



## bndawgs

> Yep looks in good condition. Glad I didnt try to offer $700 it was his dads that he is selling for his mom. Just got to go to quinlan to get it and get some electrical work done
> 
> - Keebler1


Can't you run it off 120 for now?


----------



## Lazyman

The Grizzly can be switched to run on 110v but you probably won't be able to run anything else on that circuit while you are using it. I think that it is rated 19 amps at 110v.

If I had room in my shop, I'd buy this $100 Craftsman 14 that showed up last night just to avoid blade changes for scroll work.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice score Keebler! You can run that saw off 110 if you need to but if it's convenient to drop a 230 circuit for it, I would go that route. My bandsaw just happens to be located by a 15A outlet and it pops the breaker to let me know the blade is getting dull ;-) There's also a 230 outlet there, I just haven't gotten around to rewiring the motor. I've only had it for 3 years or so…


----------



## Keebler1

I only have a 15A circuit in garage got to get wiring done either way. My brither can help or I can get the guy that does our electrical at church to help with it


----------



## bndawgs

I bet that grizzly is in great shape. Great score there.


----------



## doubleG469

I'm glad you got it, I was going to wait and if you didn't go get it myself.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Gratz on the Grizzly Kevin

you will be happy with that one :<))))))))))


----------



## Lazyman

Now you can get the Laguna Gary, assuming that the guy isn't responding because he has sold it already.


----------



## GrantA

Yall holler at me if you see a tannewitz or northfield bandsaw pop up at a decent price  I want a big one like 36" 
I love bandsaws

Any of y'all in the Indy area? this one could be a smoking deal


----------



## bndawgs

Hmm, I only have 2 bandsaws. Do I need another?


----------



## GrantA

> Hmm, I only have 2 bandsaws. Do I need another?
> 
> - Steve


----------



## bndawgs

I'd like to get my old delta scrollsaw up and running.

I need to make a new insert and get some blades for it.


----------



## bndawgs

And that craft supply place also included printouts of the instructions for the kits I bought. That's fantastic customer service. Will definitely look at them again for future kits


----------



## duckmilk

Dave, I just pulled up the Governor's order. Liquor stores are listed in paragraph 7.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, I just pulled up the Governor s order. Liquor stores are listed in paragraph 7.


Ahh, there it is, Duck. Thanks!

Thing is, I don't think I've ever been in a *liquor store* here in NM. Our local grocery store has beer and wine and liquor. If they have it fenced off when I need to go buy milk and greens on Friday (like they do early on Sunday mornings), I'll be surprised and maybe say a bad word.


----------



## HokieKen

Hey, look Steve! Seems like Woodcraft hasn't ever seen a baseball bat before either ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

Hahaha, I actually have one of those in my cart. Was looking at other stuff I might want.


----------



## EarlS

> Yall holler at me if you see a tannewitz or northfield bandsaw pop up at a decent price  I want a big one like 36"
> I love bandsaws
> 
> Any of y all in the Indy area? this one could be a smoking deal
> 
> - GrantA


Ask and ye shall receive: tannewitz 36


----------



## GrantA

Thanks Earl but I suppose I need to clarify- I forgot they had modern styled saws but I want one like this
:-D


----------



## duckmilk

Picky picky ;-)


----------



## clieb91

Keebler, Congrats on the saw. 
Damn Grant that is one huge saw. Let me guess you use it cut bowl blanks to use on this lathe…










Jeff highly doubt that will happen in Virginia, the ABC stores are run by the state.

CtL


----------



## mikeacg

I heard SC (which has ABC stores) shut them down! I would left sooner if that had happened when I lived there…


----------



## HokieKen

I've been working on the Woodsmith Hobby storage thingy that I got the free plans for. I believe this is the first time I've ever followed a plan to build anything without making modifications. I will be modifying the lids and the hardware used but, the boxes are all made as called out in the plan. Just finished gluing up all the individual boxes.


----------



## Keebler1

Someone was asking about a router lift a while back and I ran across this video on youtube


----------



## GR8HUNTER

someone was asking about *THIS* awhile back any ideas Jeffrey :<)))


----------



## GrantA




----------



## Mosquito

I'd love a Northfield bandsaw, new or old lol 
I've been wanting a larger bandsaw for a while now for use with cutting turning blanks, mostly. Have had 2 agreed to be purchased get pulled out from under me, so the hunt continues.

At this point, I might just grab a 6" riser block for my Delta if one comes up and be good with it


----------



## GR8HUNTER

them ATF GUYS show up for a drink LOL :<))


----------



## GrantA

can y'all smell it?









I got a new gasket on the egg and I'm breaking it in with ribs. Tomorrow I'll get up early for Boston butt


----------



## Keebler1

Nice Grant


----------



## Keebler1

Ok guys not goung to buy a bunch of blades at once will get different ones over time. Im not looking to spend a fortune on them right now either. For a while all ill mainly be using the bandsaw for is cutting logs and pen blanks. What is a good overall co.bination type blade for that till i get a dedicated resaw and curve blade?


----------



## duckmilk

That's what I'm cooking this afternoon Grant but not with a green egg.


----------



## GrantA

Keebler you'll probably get blades with that saw, or did you confirm otherwise?


----------



## Keebler1

Itll come with a blade not sure how many. Never did ask as blades werent a deal breaker


----------



## Keebler1

As it is Im gonna have to load it up and drive about 50 miles with it and itll be raining saturday. Ill take the table off and cover it with a tarp i guess


----------



## GrantA

Wait till you get it. Make sure you get the fence too!


----------



## GrantA

Don't take the table off just take a decent tarp and some stretch wrap. Wrap it up tight


----------



## HokieKen

I like the Woodturners Blade from Highland WW Keebler. It's a 3/8 blade but it's got some coarse teeth and big gullets. Does great cutting through logs and green wood without bogging down but is also narrow enough you can round out bowl blanks. It will cut your pen blanks fine too. It ain't gonna leave a nice finish but that don't matter for turning stock.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> someone was asking about *THIS* awhile back any ideas Jeffrey :<)))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Don't know Tony, looks like it would work if sealed good. No thumper keg though.

Oh, if anyone is interested, part #3 of the train build blog is up!
https://www.lumberjocks.com/jeffswildwood/blog/130927


----------



## Keebler1

Ok I was looking at that as well thanks


----------



## Lazyman

I like the Timber Wolf blades. They require less tension than most other brands and have been pretty durable for me. The TW website has a good overview of the different tooth patterns and types to get for different uses. A 3/8" blade is a good general purpose blade. It is wide enough to do some light milling and resawing but thin enough to cut round blanks for turning. I have been very impressed with Highland Woodworking's woodslicer and wood turners blades. I've only had them for a short time so I don't know if they will hold up as well as the Timber Wolf blades have for me but out of the box, they have been fantastic. The woodslicer in particular gave me an unbelievably smooth cut when resawing recently. I used the woodturners blade for the first time recently and it cut like butter through some really dry pecan I was prepping to turn. Not sure if HW has free shipping right now but they are pretty affordable when they have their free shipping promotions.


----------



## Keebler1

Ok I checked out the 3 pack of timberwolf blades and they want $100 for them for that saw so Im just gonna get them one at a time as needed for now


----------



## HokieKen

I'm not a fan of the timberwolf blades on my 14" saw but loved them on my 10" saw when I had it. I just can't get them to run consistently on this saw.

I love the Woodslicer too Nathan. My only complaint with it is they have a fairly short life. I'm hoping I can sharpen up the couple I have and get good results. On the other hand, the woodturners blades seem tonlast forever. The Woodslicers are just set up for a better finish rather than longevity I think.

And no, Highland isn't offering free shipping. I've been checking regularly because I need to get a couple blades…


----------



## Keebler1

What do yall think of the blades from sawblade.com like this one?


----------



## GrantA

Speaking of those dudes with the funny hats…

I went to the grocery store for essentials and got a message that there was one and only one of these, it might as well have been a premium ribeye because it followed me home 
;-p and of course I had to take a glamour shot


----------



## duckmilk

12 ga?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Speaking of those dudes with the funny hats…
> 
> I went to the grocery store for essentials and got a message that there was one and only one of these, it might as well have been a premium ribeye because it followed me home
> ;-p and of course I had to take a glamour shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


How can that even be legal???? Isnt that what Ruby Ridge was all about.


----------



## duckmilk

My dad had one when I was a kid and, yes, it was illegal, at least in NM. He eventually gave it away to a friend. His was homemade and the barrel was under 12 inches which is what made it illegal. My brother blew a hole in my parent's bedroom wall with it once while unloading it.


----------



## GrantA

Here's a good article with info on it for y'all. It's not a shotgun. It's not a pistol. 
It's a "pistol grip firearm" legally in the USA 
It is a12ga Remington 870 at heart though which I'm very familiar with and fond of ;-)
I've been wanting one for a while, since the mossberg Shockwave came out. When this one popped up available right now *and* it's the *Tac-14 Hardwood* version which has wood furniture, an extended mag & sling I said take my money!

I have a sweet older Wingmaster 870 with an 18" barrel (shortest legal for a shotgun in the us) but I need to coat the barrel in black(it's OD green). I'll see about getting them both together for a pic!


----------



## duckmilk

NICE!! Sometimes, I wish I had my dad's, but it being illegal, I guess not so much.


----------



## duckmilk

I could use one for the feral hogs around here.


----------



## Keebler1

Go get one Duck. They are rather cheap for what they are in my opinion. Last I looked I belive you could pick one up for around $270 but that was before SHTF and my memory could be off also


----------



## clieb91

Grant that looks like it could be fun. Good info in the article.
Hate the fact that the ranges are closed as well right now. Daughter was just getting into shooting with me. Going to pull out some cheap Air Soft pieces to keep her interested. Plus she asked if she could use them  
Need a space for an archery target in our yard.

CtL


----------



## GrantA

Chris do you handload?

Keebler your numbers are off a bit - the normal variant or a Shockwave or Tac-14 were just shy of $400 December 2018, u was looking at em for my bro in law and pulled that up in my messages 
You might still find one of those around $400 but look on gunbroker- I feel good about $500+tax (unfortunately)


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Grant that looks like it could be fun.


When the ranges reopen, take it to the trap range. Might not be as fun as a Saiga-12 with a 20-round mag, but it'll be a kick. ;-)


----------



## GrantA

> When the ranges reopen, take it to the trap range. Might not be as fun as a Saiga-12 with a 20-round mag, but it'll be a kick. ;-)
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


lol maybe! It'll be fun to set some clays out on the backside of the pond dam and bust em!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, that too. I had fun. First bird they tossed up, I took something like eight shots at. About half of the Tommy Trapshooters were appalled, and the other half all wanted to take it for a spin. Once I got the rhythm of swinging all that ammo around, I shot trap about as well as I ever do, which isn't all that great. But it was a fun afternoon turning money into noise.


----------



## clieb91

Grant, I don't as I primarily shoot 22. Plus have a hard enough time finding a clean space for me to keep them clean. 

Really need to get out and do some trap shooting. The park agency I work for actually has a trap range, just need to get make some time to get out there. It has been years since I have done it and I remember it being a lot fun.

With the updated schedule, I have the next 3 days sort of off ( few con calls and emails to follow up on) so looking forward to some time in the shop.

CtL


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> But it was a fun afternoon turning money into noise.
> - Dave Polaschek


That is a great opening line for a song. Too bad I am not in a band anymore, or I would steal it.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, Brian. I can't claim it's original, but it applied to both shooting and making raucous rawk music, and there's a reason my ears have been ringing since 1995 or so…

If folks in the US need shelving, and really, who doesn't, Lowe's is blowing out the nice metal shelves. Pretty sure these are the same ones that are $90 each at Homer Depot, and they're going for $50 at Lowe's. I bought three with delivery for less than having to drive to HD to pick them up.


----------



## HokieKen

Says it's unavailable now Dave…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Shows 40 in stock at my lowes. Don't need anything like that right now but good deal for sure.


----------



## GrantA

Kenny it said unavailable for me too but it also said there were 31 in stock at my local store and let me add it to the cart. Then the price showed up
That is a good deal. I need to think about where I might make good use of a couple of those


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, stock will vary by store, but they had enough here. I thought about buying more of them, but three will be enough that I can at least get my shop organized as I play box-jenga while trying to find my tools…

Grant, you were the first one I thought of when I mentioned them. You've got a big-ass shop. ;-)

I *think* they're the ones that'll hold 1000lbs per shelf if you replace the cheap particle-board that comes with them with 3/4" plywood.


----------



## EarlS

What good are shelves when ya don't have any place to put them?


> Now Grant might need a few dozen of them, as for me, no room in the shop, no room in the garage, no room in the mechanical room. Why the heck did we move into a house with a smaller shop and smaller garage


 Who's dumb idea was it anyway. Oh look there's a mirror.


----------



## GrantA




----------



## Woodmaster1

My stay at home project today. Starting to make new cabinets to replace a couple I just built and installed. The arrangement I have now the refrigerator is too close to the wall and the door on that side doesn't open all the way. Here is some pictures of today's work.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Those are going to be some very nice cabinets.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Two days ago I was outside with my lathe in a t-shirt turning some wood. Woke up today to 2 inches of snow!


----------



## clieb91

Jeff, Wow and I knew it got cold last night and the winds yesterday were wicked, but that is insane. Only dropped to around 30 up here was 70 when we woke up yesterday. As if there is not enough issues now Mother Nature wants to go off her rocker.

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

I have the day off today so I could have told y'all the weather here in VA would go to sh!t.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I was planning to spend the day rearranging rocks (specifically gravel in my driveway), but the quarry that supplies the 3/4" gray crushed aggregate we're putting on our driveway is closed for Good Friday, so I won't get to spend days moving the rocks around until next week. Oh darn!

Been working on carving a spoon out of a chunk of the apple tree that came down in my yard in MN back in 2014. Turns out, carving well-seasoned fruitwood is kind of hard. But my mechanics vise is proving handy for holding the vaguely spoon-shaped piece of wood. Now I just need to line the jaws with some wood so I don't get little dimples all over the wood. Easy, except the magnets I was going to use to hold the wood liners to the vise jaws are packed in a box I haven't opened yet.

If it ain't one thing, it's a mother.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Does anyone have the link to the shape maker that was on here awhile back. Where you can select number of sides and diameter and print results. It has all shapes available.

Edit: I found it https://www.blocklayer.com/circle-dividereng.aspx


----------



## GrantA

Dave just tape some wood or leather onto the jaws.


----------



## clieb91

Thanks Jeff, that is a handy tool.

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

Dave - I've seen it recommended that you soak seasoned wood in a bucket of water for a day or two to facilitate carving. Then store it in a ziplock or tupperware until carving is done and leave it to dry out at a natural rate afterwards. Haven't tried it but after the last Pecan spoon I carved from seasoned wood, I intend to next time!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Grant, I reposition the pieces of wood every time I move the spoon, so I'd rather have magnets, but yeah, a chunk of gorilla tape (it's made with real gorillas!) is holding things for now.

Kenny, I'd heard that too, but I've got the outside mostly shaped with turning saw, drawknife and rasp (for the spot where the curve in the handle makes for difficult grain) now. I'm trying to decide if I'm going to use a drill get the inside of the bowl started, or tough it out with a hook knife. If I go with the knife, then I'll probably soak the wood, but if I use a drill bit, I'll probably tackle it dry. It's going to be a ladle if I don't screw up, and I'm thinking it'll be at least a half-cup capacity, so there's a lot of wood to remove.

My shelves are "Ready for Delivery" from Lowe's, and have been since yesterday afternoon. Wondering if I'll see them tomorrow, but at this point, I figure it'll be Monday. Oh well.


----------



## Keebler1

Thinking about dust collection but may wait for a while. Currently using a craftsman shop vac with a dustright in front of it. Looking at either the rikon or the harbor freight. Also found this shop fox. The rikon would take up less room plus give me some collection at the lathe but the harbor freight is more powerful. Any suggestions? Or should i just stick with shop vac and cyclone i have


----------



## Lazyman

I would probably just go with the HF DC for the price difference. It may not actually give you that much more suction than the Rikon because of the well documented small impeller but you can always set it up the same way that the smaller Rikon is and hang it on the wall if space issues make that necessary.

You might want to keep an eye on Facebook and Craigslist for dust a collector. Often people ask too much for them for some reason but now and then you will see a good deal on there.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i got my shop fox still in the box for $100.00 off CL but im glad i didn't spend that much money for it :<)) just as Nate says id go with HF unless your electric wont handle it 20 amps :<((


----------



## Keebler1

Adding som 30A plugs so Ill ba able to run it on one circuit while everything else runs on another


----------



## HokieKen

Don't expect much for DC at the lathe from any system Keebler. They are notoriously immune to them.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Lowe's delivered the shelves this morning. Guess I get to set them up this afternoon and start carrying wood and boxes from the garage to the shop. Baking bread and doing other kitchen stuff this morning, though.


----------



## clieb91

Keebler, Like Kenny said.. though if you can get something set up for when you are sanding at the Lathe that will help out. I have attached a port to my banjo and then put it behind the project to suck int he sanding dust. Just need to do it more often.

CtL


----------



## clieb91

Just curious besides Woodmaster does anyone have an idea of what they are doing for the swap? I really need to sit down with Craftersdaugther and decide what she is doing  not to mention my own project though I have some ideas, you all know how those work )

CtL


----------



## Keebler1

I have an idea but parts arent working with the kits i bought so i have some pulling apart to do. Have a piece turned and have the wood for the rest. Turned a piece a while ago and it was real wet now its crack8ng


----------



## Keebler1

Bandsaw in the bed of the truck headed home to unload and do the electrical. Gonna have to get a new blade all three are rusted and tension was left on the one installed. Guess im gonna order the woodturner from highland woodworking


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Just curious besides Woodmaster does anyone have an idea of what they are doing for the swap?


If I decide to jump in (still a few days left to decide), I have a pretty good idea what I'll do. But since I don't have a lathe, I probably won't be doing a turning.

Busy day today. Got two of the three shelves set up, made a batch of bread, plus a pot of soup and helped my honey with some yard work (mostly filling and carrying buckets of water).


----------



## clieb91

Sounds like a productive day so far Dave. I managed to get the patio power washed. Need to get to a box store tomorrow and get some new sand to sweep into it.

Keebler, Congrats on the saw, sorry to hear about the blades. Safe travels.

CtL


----------



## Lazyman

I've got several ideas for the swap-some I've done before and some that I haven't but might be risky unless I start soon enough to fall back to something else if they don't work out well enough. If I go with something I've done before, then it will be about the type of wood that I use to make it unique.

I agree that sanding is about the only time the vac would be helpful at the lathe for me but instead of a vac, I just place a fan blowing the dust away from me. Most the chips tend to fly everywhere but where the vac nozzle would be. I've been contemplating some sort of curtain I can drop down when turning to avoid having to clean up chips from literally every corner of the shop but the garage door opening and closing, depending upon the weather, makes it a little difficult to come up with a simple solution that isn't a PITA when I am not turning.


----------



## Keebler1

Timberwolf blades or highland woodworking gonna order this evening


----------



## Woodmaster1

Woodmaster1 is done ready to ship. I still have plenty of time to add if I think of something else. I feel sorry for the person that gets my mistakes. This stay at home gives too much time in the shop. I spend around 8 + hours a day messing around. It sure makes being on lockdown tuff.


----------



## Keebler1




----------



## Woodmaster1

Looks like a winner.


----------



## GrantA

Keebler you know my vote - look hard at what a single blade from anyone else will cost vs a 3-pack from Timberwolf. I love my Timberwolf blades on a 14" saw with a riser.
I will look into that other site you posted (sawblades.com I think) and might try them out since I need several sizes and flavors.

Any tips from you bread bakers? I got an bread machine from my mother in law today, she hasn't used it in years. Gotta find some yeast, I have 1 friend local (that I know of so far) who makes bread and he said I really need the Fleischmann Active dry yeast in the red package. Looks like I can get the quick yeast but not the regular at the moment. The bread machine book says I can use it and just adjust the amount - I'd love to hear some voices of experience though! I think I'll try some banana chocolate chip bread tomorrow - it's in the book as a quick recipe and doesn't use yeast just baking soda & powder


----------



## clieb91

Grant, If I recall that is one delicious bread. We got rid of the machine a few years ago but the wife still does breads a few times a year by hand. Good luck finding the yeast right now, we've been looking for weeks. Have all of the other ingredients stored up but found the yeast we had was too old. Need to check those expiration dates.

CtL


----------



## duckmilk

Baking soda and baking powder will rise and is common in biscuits, but for bread, yeast will give you a much better rise. I'm not sure which yeast will work better than another, one may take a little more time to rise over the other.

My mother used to make my grandmother's bread by hand. When she got a machine, she had to slightly increase the amount of water to make it work right.

Dave P is our resident bread maker, maybe he will chime in.

Chris, there is a method to check your expired yeast to see if it is still active. I can't remember the method, but google it.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Keebler, you'll love it.
I second Grant's recommendation re: timberwolf 3-pack. Though TBH changing blades is enough PITA to just leave one multipurpose blade, like 3/8", on almost all the time.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Any tips from you bread bakers? I got an bread machine from my mother in law today, she hasn't used it in years. Gotta find some yeast, I have 1 friend local (that I know of so far) who makes bread and he said I really need the Fleischmann Active dry yeast in the red package. Looks like I can get the quick yeast but not the regular at the moment


If you're making it in a bread machine, instant, quick, or bread machine yeast will do well for you. It's quicker rising than the red stuff, which matters in the machine.

If you can't get bread yeast, you can also use ale yeast. Or you can culture yeast in a sugar water solution (with a little malt or flour in it), and use some for every loaf of bread. A beer bottle in the fridge with an airlock (or a balloon, in a pinch) will grow enough yeast every couple days for another loaf of bread. If you really need to go this way, I can post better directions later.

My go-to recipe lately is:









Here's another:









And another:









And one last one:









Note that these recipes are for making bread by hand. If you're going to use a machine, you'll need 5-10% more liquid (you want a looser dough in the machine, too wet to really work by hand).


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Chris, there is a method to check your expired yeast to see if it is still active. I can't remember the method, but google it.


Put your yeast in a cup of lukewarm water with a tablespoon of sugar in it. If there's bubbles within 10-15 minutes, the yeast is fine, and you've got your liquid, sugar and water for most of my recipes above. If there's no bubbles, give it another 15 minutes, but be aware it might rise very slowly. If no bubbles after a half-hour, it's probably dead.

If you're completely jammed up and can't find yeast, PM me and I can get you some along with directions for propagating it so you'll never run out.


----------



## Keebler1

Going to order a 3/8 blade may order the woodturners first then try a tinberwolf next. Any one in mckinney plano area be willing to come help me set it up next weekend or weekend after? There are a couple things found wierd when doing it tonight. Of course the blades are junk also


----------



## bndawgs

Keebler, I'd download the manual and start reading it over.


----------



## Keebler1

Manual says i should have 1/4" deflection in the blade when fully tightened guy from carter on youtube said 1/8" which one sounds right?


----------



## mikeacg

I think I have my main project all figured out but haven't started on it yet.

Grant,

I emailed you a recipe for Lazy Challah AKA Challah in a Bag (thanks for the reminder Dave P. - I usually make this for Easter… Guess I forgot this year!). I use this to teach kids how to make bread. It's fun and easy!









I have a large wooden bowl that I use as a bread machine. It has been in the family forever…

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Manual says i should have 1/4" deflection in the blade when fully tightened guy from carter on youtube said 1/8" which one sounds right?


The quarter sounds right if you're going to leave it tensioned all the time, Keebler. If you're going to back off the tension when you're done using it for the day, you can tension it to an eighth, but if you don't relieve the tension at the end of the day, your blade won't last as long.

You're welcome for the reminder, Mike.

Happy Easter, folks. Bunny capes for everyone!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Can't help on bread but my wife makes amazing applesauce and zucchini bread.


----------



## Lazyman

I could never figure out how much pressure to use for the deflection method. No matter how tight I make it, with enough pressure I can make any blade deflect 1/4". I simply use the flutter method. Turn on the saw with all of the guides backed off and tighten until it runs smooth with no flutter. This is actually the method that Timberwolf recommends with all of their blades and it seems to work for all the blades I have, including the HW woodturner.

Sorry, if not for the virus, I would certainly come give you a hand setting it up. I've got the anniversary version of the Griz 513 so I may be able to help remotely if you send me pictures. Anything particular in the first look?


----------



## Keebler1

He had a nut jammed in the top guide where the quick release is took that out and was having trouble tightenin the blade. He also had way too much tension on the blade and it was left tensioned. I ordered a new blade and will try that. Also having some tracking issues but the blade he gave me that i put on is 1 1/8" from back to front of tooth and says can only take 1" blade. Ill see what i get with the new woodturners blade i ordered. If all else fails after all this crap blows over maybe we can meet up to check my settings


----------



## HokieKen

Don't be so sure it's too much tension Keebler. Tension is almost always more than most people think. The timberwolf blades require less than other blades. The flutter test is a reliable way to set it. I always go another rotation on the tension after it stops fluttering.


----------



## Keebler1

Ok Ill have to play with it once I get the new blade.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Can t help on bread but my wife makes amazing applesauce and zucchini bread.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


again with that applesauce bread LOL :<))) *YUMMY*



> Going to order a 3/8 blade may order the woodturners first then try a tinberwolf next. Any one in mckinney plano area be willing to come help me set it up next weekend or weekend after? There are a couple things found wierd when doing it tonight. Of course the blades are junk also
> 
> - Keebler1


you have more patience then me I could NEVER wait 2 weeks to get new saw running LOL :<))


----------



## Lazyman

Even a 1" blade is pushing it, IMO, even though it can technically handle it. A 3/4" blade is the largest I have used and I use that only for milling boards from green logs.

I suppose that if he had it over tensioned for years with an extra nut jammed in there, the spring could be compressed? Tensioning spring should be an easy replacement. I can post a picture of the quick release tensioning cam if that will help determine if there is something missing.


----------



## Keebler1

If you could post that pic it would be appreciated. The tension marker was well below the 8 on the scale so it may need a new spring


----------



## Bluenote38

Drinking









Beer and finishing… I hate finishing!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Knock it back, and have another one, drinkin and finishin is so much fun.


----------



## mikeacg

I'll finish that Leinies for you Bill! What is that cart for?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Not drinking beer here (yet), but I got the shelves from Lowe's set up and moved most of my wood from the garage to the shop. Sorted it as I did, so if I'm looking for a piece of curly cherry, I actually have a chance of finding it now.

Also worked on shop organization tools. Having cleats up means putting everything on cleats. ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

Here are couple of pictures. This with the tension on (quick release lever down). When the quick tension is released, the flat on the bottom of the cam is straight up.



















It usually only takes about a half turn at most of the tension wheel underneath to eliminate the flutter. After mounting a blade and make sure that it is centered correctly by turning the wheel by hand (don't forget to back off all the guides) , I usually tighten the quick release, turn on the saw, back off the tension to get a flutter and then increase the tension until the flutter goes away.

BTW, You may already know that the scale is just sort of a relative indicator. It can be used to set a blade to about the same tension each time you remount it but I don't rely on it except to know that I've set it way high or way low. I don't think mine has ever been over about 3 on the scale. Not sure if there is an adjustment for that.


----------



## Bluenote38

Dave I like it! I need a beer holder


----------



## Bluenote38

Mike - that one is a cart for my Drill Press bits and Accessories. I'm burning through wood in the shop so the drawers are split 2×4's running on waxed Maple rails. I still need bins trays and cubbies


----------



## Keebler1

I think this is hard maple any way to be sure?


----------



## Keebler1

Pics of my tension and marker gauge. Dont know i if i have the correct blade or not.









He had this nut jammed in top left of tension cam


----------



## Keebler1

How do I know which easy tools negative rake cutter will fit my tool bar I got from Kelleyscrafts?


----------



## HokieKen

Ask Dave ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Keebs messaged me but I thought I would post here because there's a few of my tools laying around these threads.

My round tool will accept a 5/8"/16mm cutter. I don't own or sell EWT tools but I do know their regular round cutters fit my tools so I'm guessing the negative rake will as well as long as it's still the same diameter. I imagine it is, just a different top angle.


----------



## Keebler1

Thanks Dave. Starting to turn alumilite and the regular round tool wants to catch and dig in


----------



## Lazyman

I decided to have a little Easter egg hunt today…I found 2:









One even had some candy in it


----------



## HokieKen

Your Easter eggs look like something off Star Wars with a lazy eye Nathan ;-) JK, that's nice work man. I turned an Easter egg a couple of years ago and it was HARD to get the right shape. I have some Eggoscope kits coming to turn and I'll be making a template to aid me this time. I ordered them last week. Then I looked to see how long I had before Easter. Oops…

Keebler, my advice is to learn to change your rake by changing your tool position. Also, if you're getting catches in acrylic with the round carbide insert, you're doing it wrong. That's okay though since you're just getting started. But when it comes to turning, don't get caught up in the trap of needing another tool to do everything. Cause there's always another tool and you'll go broke and never really to learn to turn well ;-) Start by making sure you have your tool rest close enough to the work. You should have less than an inch of overhang. Then make sure you're cutting on center. When you hold the tool horizontally sitting on the rest, the top of the insert should be at the point of a center in the tailstock. Now make sure you hold the tool horizontally and make sure your tool and rest are free of knicks and I prefer to wax mine. I assure you that you can turn Acrylic blanks cutting just like that. If you're getting catches, I'd bet you're either cutting above center, have the tool rest too far from the work or are taking too heavy of a cut. Or all of the above.

If you need negative rake, raise the tool rest a bit and raise your handle a bit. Now you have negative rake. It's just not formed into the insert. Good luck!


----------



## doubleG469

> Keebs messaged me but I thought I would post here because there's a few of my tools laying around these threads.
> 
> My round tool will accept a 5/8"/16mm cutter. I don't own or sell EWT tools but I do know their regular round cutters fit my tools so I'm guessing the negative rake will as well as long as it's still the same diameter. I imagine it is, just a different top angle.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


I just went through this myself I don't remember the dimensions but the full size fit width wise. I had to put a small washer beneath to raise the round and the square up. also the bolts that come with EW do not fit the thread patterns or sizes Dave used originally for mine so I have scrounged and reused one.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks Gary, for future reference I use 6-40 and 10-32 screws on my tool bars.

As for a negative rake, I just tilt my tool handle up to get the rake I want. A lot of what I turn has resin in it and it seems to help a lot. I do have an idea for a negative rake tool that has the rake cut into the tool bar and uses the same round insert as my regular bar. I'll explore that maybe on the next batch of tools I produce.


----------



## doubleG469

> Thanks Gary, for future reference I use 6-40 and 10-32 screws on my tool bars.
> 
> As for a negative rake, I just tilt my tool handle up to get the rake I want. A lot of what I turn has resin in it and it seems to help a lot. I do have an idea for a negative rake tool that has the rake cut into the tool bar and uses the same round insert as my regular bar. I ll explore that maybe on the next batch of tools I produce.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


I have seen these on a few videos and like the idea. I did buy the negative rake carbides and (sadly) I have to admit they are nice on the epoxy and for the finish work. I use traditional gouges for all roughing out.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I agree Gary, even though I make carbide tools and you can technically do everything you need to do with them, you still can't pull my HSS tools out of my collection. Carbides just add another option. With resin I definitely think they are the better choice but overall, a good selection is key IMO.


----------



## Keebler1

I should probably buy some traditional HSS tools and a slow speed grinder with a sharp3ning jig but that will have to wait since i just got the bandsaw and ordered a bunch of stuff to cast my own blanks


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny in not getting catches in the hard acrylester acrylics i get from most places just the alumilite blanks the tool wants to all of a sudden dig in to. Lighten my cut and it helped a little bit but not completely. Did lower my tool rest a hair and that seemed to help. Currently need to make a smaller work bench for my lathe as it is already sitting a bit high for me so raising the tool handle would be uncomfortable, but I will work with tool angles to get the hang of it for future turnings. Thanks for all the help guys


----------



## Lazyman

I have not done much acrylic turning but I have filled some holes with it and my HSS tools seem to work the best for me.

I have to say that since I bought my Harrison Specialties carbide tools last year, I find myself getting lazy and using them more and more. At first it was just for rough hollowing or quick shaping but I have discovered that I can actually get a pretty nice finish if I take a light final cut. I usually finish with some HHS for that last pass or 2 but I have been amazed how well these carbide take shavings. My old mini Rockler cabide tools usually only gave me saw dust. I really love this 90° detail gouge. It is usually the first carbide tool I reach for.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice eggs, Nathan!

I've been out in the shop all morning while it snows here. Got a couple inches, but it's hard to tell since the wind is swirling it around and drifting it. Made a layout square but without the fancy molding on the handle. I figure it'll be handy when I'm building my clamp rack and then the bookcases that will be my first "real project" in the new shop.


----------



## Lazyman

> Your Easter eggs look like something off Star Wars with a lazy eye Nathan ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


It's funny you say that. It reminded me of the Cookie Monster's eyes.


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny I watched Zac Higgins turn some resin eggs on his live stream. On his third he taped a drawing of what he wanted it to look like in front of him and that one turned out the best


----------



## HokieKen

Now I can't see anything except Cookie Monster Nathan…

Yeah, Keebler, a picture helps but cutting the silhouette out of a piece of hardboard to check progress makes it so even I can do it.


----------



## mikeacg

> Now I can t see anything except Cookie Monster Nathan…
> 
> - HokieKen


Well then I'd better not mention what I thought they looked like Kenny! Don't want to ruin your day!!!


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, I thought that too Mike but I know Chris' daughter is signed up so I suppressed my natural instincts ;-)


----------



## Keebler1

Wanted a quick easy finish for a couple projects. I have watco danish oil already. I ordered this poly. Can I mix the danish oil, poly, and mineral spirits in ewual ratio for a quick easu wipe on finish or would I be better off wiping on the danish oil then wiping the poly on top?


----------



## HokieKen

I mix BLO/poly/ms for a wipe-on finish Keebler. I'm not really sure what's in Danish oil but I imagine it will work fine. I'd try it on a piece of scrap first just to be safe.


----------



## Keebler1

Ok thanks


----------



## Lazyman

Danish oil usually already has some sort of resin/varnish in it. I think it is usually a BLO/varnish blend. To make your own wiping varnish just thin oil based poly 50/50 with mineral spirits. You can play with the ratio to increase or decrease how quickly you build up your finish.


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan would you apply the danish oil then after it cures put on a few coats of poly?


----------



## Lazyman

If you use an oil based poly, the danish oil isn't necessary, unless you are using Watco DO with a stain to get a color first. With no stain, just go straight to the poly or thinned wiping poly.

EDIT: As with any finishing regimen, try it on scraps first.


----------



## JohnMcClure

I'm having a large sweetgum cut today (18-22" diameter at waist height).
Thinking of cutting some cookies out of it for future barstools. 
Any advice on drying without excessive cracking?
I was planning to paint both ends thickly, then put em in my solar kiln all summer. Suggestions?

And I was thinking I'd cut em 4" long…


----------



## HokieKen

Don't cut the cookies now John. Cut them 3-4 X as long as you want the cookies to be, seal the ends and leave the bark on. You're gonna get severe checking in the ends come hell or high water so leave some to cut off. Then cut your cookies when it's dry out of the more stable center section. If it were me, I'd probably leave one long piece to cut all of the cookies out of after drying if you can manage a piece that large. A lot less waste that way.


----------



## Keebler1

The danish oil i have is natural so ill go with the poly i ordered diluted down 50/50. Still have some bark left on the puece think that old masters poly will help protect it or do i need something else?


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Don t cut the cookies now John. Cut them 3-4 X as long as you want the cookies to be, seal the ends and leave the bark on. You re gonna get severe checking in the ends come hell or high water so leave some to cut off. Then cut your cookies when it s dry out of the more stable center section. If it were me, I d probably leave one long piece to cut all of the cookies out of after drying if you can manage a piece that large. A lot less waste that way.
> 
> - HokieKen


Sounds like a solid plan Kenny, though it might take 2 years to dry that way!


----------



## HokieKen

You don't have to dry it to the usual 12% or so MC for end grain stools like that John. Once you cut it down to your final cookies, the moisture level will drop rapidly too. If you can dry it down to around 20% before cutting it down, you'll probably save yourself a lot of headaches. I have a couple of sweet gum hunks that have been drying on my patio for 2+ years now. Just based on those pieces, it's not a wood that likes to cooperate very well to begin with…


----------



## doubleG469

You could also cut your cookies soak them in DNA bath for a week or so then place them in your kiln. Try a couple test pieces first. I have had success like this on bowls cut to shape.


----------



## Lazyman

I had some sweetgum cookies that were cut from a squared off log about 12×12". There were approximately 1" thick with a few that were closer to 2". Within about a month every single one of them cracked and had about a 1" gap at the edge. Based upon that experience, I think that the only way to avoid pretty bad cracking is going to be to cut the centers out. Another method that you could try is to make a relief cut all the way to the center and basically put the crack where you want it and make it a straight line. If you cut a wedge out, you could later cut a matching wedge to glue in the gap. You can also try simply cutting them in half. After it has dried, run it through the jointer and glue it back together.

I've not done any of these mind you but if you are determined to make cookies, that is what I would try.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

If I were doing large cookies like that I would just plan for a resin pour.


----------



## HokieKen

I made an egg on the first try  It's crazy what preparation can do for ya. Now when is Easter again? I don't want to be late…


----------



## Lazyman

That's a nice egg but it doesn't have any eyes.


----------



## GrantA

I got a good laugh from this and thought I'd share!

"
From an anonymous UPS delivery driver…
5 types of customers since the "rona":

1) Steve:
He has been waiting for this moment his whole life. He has been drinking boilermakers since 10:00 am in his recliner and his AR is within arms reach. He has 6 months provisions in the basement and a bug out bag due west buried in the woods. Steve demands a handshake as I give him his package. He's sizing me up as I deliver his ammo.

Steve will survive this, and he will kill you if he needs to.

2) Brad:
He is standing at his window wearing skinny jeans and a Patagonia t-shirt. He is mad because there were no organic tomatoes at Whole Foods today. He points at the ground where he has taped a 6 ft no go zone line from his porch. I leave his case of Fuji water, organic granola bites, and his new "Bernie Bro" hat at the tape.

Brad will not survive.
Steve will probably eat him.

3) Nancy:
She has sprayed everything with Thieves oil. Bought all the Clorox wipes, hand sanitizer, toilet paper, meat, and bread from the local grocery chain. She has quarantined her kids and sprays them with a mixture of thieves, lavender, & mint essential oils daily. She has posted every link known to man about "The Rona" on her social media. She will spray you if you break the 6 ft rule. I will leave her yet another case of toilet paper.

She will last longer than Brad, but not Steve.

4) Karen:
She has called everybody and read them the latest news on "The Rona". She asked for the manager at Food Lion, Walmart, Publix, McDonalds, Chi-Fil-A, and Vons all before noon demanding more toilet paper. Karen's kids are currently faking "The Rona" to avoid her. I'm delivering "Hello kitchen" to her.

Karen will not survive longer than Brad.

5) Mary:
Is sitting in the swing watching her kids have a water balloon fight in the front yard as she is on her fourth glass of wine. She went to the store and bought 2 cases of pop tarts, 6 boxes of cereal, 8 bags of pizza rolls, And a 6 roll pack of toilet paper. There is a playlist of Bob Marley, Pink Floyd, and Post Malone playing in the background. I'm bringing her second shipment of 15 bottles of wine in 3 days.

Mary will survive and marry Steve.
Together they will repopulate the earth.
May God have mercy on us all."


----------



## JohnMcClure

Grant,
that was a good read.
All, thanks for the suggestions re: sweetgum cookies.
I'm thinking Dave K is right, there will be cracks, and a resin pour is probably the right way to go.
BUT! The DNA suggestion Gary had, which I assume has something to do with displacing water in the cells, leads me to this:
Pentacryl
Pentacryl usage guide

Looks like you soak it into green wood, it displaces the water, then cures. So the "dry" wood has the same dimensions as when it was green.

It's not cheap, but it looks fun to mess around with. I have enough logs that I may be able to try several approaches. Unfortunately I have A LOT of other things to do and this isn't the top of the list… and if I don't act quickly the logs will ruin, they're piled up in the woods behind the house right now.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Another thought on sweetgum cookies, I had a whole maple log, 6" in diameter and 3 ' long split fairly straight down just one side ~2 years after harvest. I could have sliced a cookie from that and cut from the split a perfect pie slice, a matching pie slice from an adjacent cookie of the same thickness and color could have filled the first cookie making it whole and most importantly, dry so further seasonal movement shouldn't result in more cracking.


----------



## HokieKen

> That s a nice egg but it doesn t have any eyes.
> 
> - Lazyman


I beg to differ.


----------



## bndawgs

that turned out great kenny. what finish you going to go with? i need a good one for a pill holder keychain i just turned


----------



## GR8HUNTER

kewl looking egg Kenny :<))

Keebler I can tell you if you use watco and poly seperate make sure you wait several days for watco to dry :<))


----------



## HokieKen

I just used some Feed 'n Wax on that one Steve.  That wood is Acacia which is pretty hard and fairly oily so I didn't see any need for anything more.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Interesting idea yeti!



















In the new house rumpus room.
Maybe I'll post as a project someday. The bottom two required some engineering as they are low enough for kids to put weight on.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Also in said rumpus room.
Unfortunately it will require modification as something is off with the proportions.


----------



## HokieKen

So that's what those were for  Very cool John!


----------



## bndawgs

Turned out pretty good and was easy enough.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice Steve. Cherry?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Looking good guys! Those Lego floating shelves turned out great. Should be a cool spot for the kiddos.


----------



## bndawgs

No, it's ambrosia maple I believe. I used feed and wax as well, but I knew it would darken the maple.

Finishing is another area I'm lacking in supplies.

Here's a comparison to unfinished piece outside


----------



## Keebler1

Nice projects guys


----------



## EarlS

All of you guys with lathes suck - especially Kenny, Nathan, and Steve. The 'rona' put graduation on hold and stopped my folks trip up quicker than a plastic bag of Wisconsin cheese curds (Dave P knows what I mean). That means no lathe delivery in early May, so no new toy to make round things.

Makes me wonder what a guy has to look forward for fun during this global pandemic besides more closet cabinets (no - they still aren't done - so stop asking)

P.S. nice Lego idea John!!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Definitely ambrosia maple Steve.

Earl, you just moved so you can't even completely tear up your shop and reorganize it at this point. I'm still on a kitchen project I've been working on and off on for over a year. Since my Hawaii vacation was cancelled I decided to do the shop and then finish the kitchen. More of a therapeutic choice because I needed this vacation badly. Would have left tomorrow night. 

I'm tired of the shop organization/makeover AND the kitchen. Wish I was building something fun or turning something cool. I'll get back to it before long.

Hang in there Earl, you aren't alone.


----------



## HokieKen

I tried to sell you a lathe Earl. I could have told you a global pandemic was coming and your Dad's visit would be delayed but you wouldn't have listened.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, I'm not going to hop in on this one. Was thinking that if I got one of my benches cleaned off today, maybe I could make something, but instead I spent the morning pushing gravel around in the driveway, since yesterday's snow made it wet, and when I drove the truck up and down the driveway, everything was fine, but when I turned into the shop driveway, I sank about 6-8 inches deep into the muck. Didn't get stuck, but our nice new driveway doesn't look so nice any more. Better now than with a full load of lumber in the truck, I guess.

So some shovel and rake time ensued. Got another 8-9 yards (on top of the 20 that's already been delivered) of crushed aggregate being delivered tomorrow afternoon, and then I should be good until the summer monsoon when I'll discover what other spots I don't have enough rock down on. Starting to think a concrete driveway might've been cheaper.

Earl, my little brother used to eat cheese curds to the point where he would be "bound up" for a week, and he'd have to get a dose of mineral oil to "loosen things up." Maybe you can give your folks some mineral oil? Or maybe you can mail-order a lathe. Hell, seems a guy can order just about anything online except TP, hand sanitizer, or Mountain Dew Throwback nowadays.

Did talk to my general contractor today, too. He's got a spare 10 foot 6×10 oak beam he needs to get out of his yard, so he's going to drop that off soon, and I'll have a post for my post drill without having to head to the lumber yard. Gratis, too (well, after paying for the shop). Woohoo!


----------



## bndawgs

I don't know why Earl doesn't just have Grant send him a spare lathe. Probably has 3 or 7 of them


----------



## bndawgs

Not 100% sold on this handle for the pizza cutter.


----------



## bndawgs

After a coat of tung oil


----------



## clieb91

Kenny, Nicely done. If you have any color wood the kaleidoscopes always look great with them.

John, those shelves turned out really neat, the table is pretty cool as well. Hopefully will keep you from stepping on Lego.

Dave, Sorry to hear about the driveway and that you are not going to be able to join.

Steve, I love those kits. The maple tends to darken with most finishes I have tried. My go to as of late is a just Doctors Pen Turning Finish. Just a friction finish. As to the handle depends on what size cutter you are putting on it, the 4" would probably look fine the 7" maybe not. I tend to make mine fairly thick most of the time. Gives a good grip.










CtL


----------



## bndawgs

Here it is assembled


----------



## bndawgs

> Kenny, Nicely done. If you have any color wood the kaleidoscopes always look great with them.
> 
> John, those shelves turned out really neat, the table is pretty cool as well. Hopefully will keep you from stepping on Lego.
> 
> Dave, Sorry to hear about the driveway and that you are not going to be able to join.
> 
> Steve, I love those kits. The maple tends to darken with most finishes I have tried. My go to as of late is a just Doctors Pen Turning Finish. Just a friction finish. As to the handle depends on what size cutter you are putting on it, the 4" would probably look fine the 7" maybe not. I tend to make mine fairly thick most of the time. Gives a good grip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CtL
> 
> - clieb91


I actually saw the pill Keychain kit on your website. You doing awesome work


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks Chris. These eggscope kits are kinda chincy IMO but they make the perfect Easter gifts so I like em ;-) Got two more done tonight. The Cherry bores me but it's done so a kid gets it!


----------



## clieb91

Thanks Steve.

Kenny have you tried one of the wand types? I prefer them over the egg style. Thigh have to agree they make sense for Easter.

CtL


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I don t know why Earl doesn t just have Grant send him a spare lathe. Probably has 3 or 7 of them


I think it's one of life's great mysteries like "what do women want?" or "what happened to Jimmy Hoffa?"


----------



## HokieKen

That's no mystery Dave. Hoffa died.



> Thanks Steve.
> 
> Kenny have you tried one of the wand types? I prefer them over the egg style. Thigh have to agree they make sense for Easter.
> 
> CtL
> 
> - clieb91


No I haven't tried that kit. The biggest problem with the eggs is that the short, round shape is too hard to spin while looking through the end. And the mirrors are pretty crappy with shoddy coating and the rough edges make for very obvious seams. I imagine the kids will like them fine though.


----------



## mikeacg

> That's no mystery Dave. Hoffa died.
> 
> - HokieKen


If Hoffa died, who is that guy living in my basement? Dang! I'm going to start charging him rent!

Your package is a bit delayed Kenny but I got Mama home from the hospital today so I will be mailing you a care package tomorrow! Stay thirsty my friend!

Mike


----------



## Keebler1

Today is registration deadline. If you want to join and arent on the list send me the info. If you thought you already sent it and arent on the list send it again and post here that you want to join. Will have recipients out first part of next week hopefully. Will be in LA helping with cleanup aftwr the tornadoes that hit next week so it may be later in the week.


----------



## Keebler1

Knew this but just learned it from experience. Dont turn wet logs. I hand sanded this from 60 grit to 220 grit. Gonna go back and hit it with a RO sander at 220 when I get home. Should I fill the new cracks with CA first? Also how do you think old masters poly will do on this?


----------



## JohnMcClure

Guys, *I could use some help*.
I originally built this lego table without the upper deck, planning to add it after we moved.
As soon as the upper deck went on, though, SWMBO and I immediately realized it was wrong. I felt the height was too much, and out of proportion; she felt "It looks like you stacked another table on top of the original table".

Originally I'd set the upper deck height based on ergonomics for the tallest child. My first revision was to lower it by 6" so it was more proportional. I thought it was fine, but she still insisted that something about it just "looks like another table stacked on top". AND my 6-year-old says the lower height blocks his view because it's in his face while he's trying to work.

So now I cut the supports off flush, but we still need an upper deck. Can you guys suggest ways to add the upper deck with a more pleasing aesthetic, as well as a height that is both proportional and ergonomic?

(Edit to add photo in a minute)


----------



## JohnMcClure

Initial height









Cut off completely










One idea I had was to make square columns and paint them like a stack of legos, but I don't think SWMBO was a fan of that approach.


----------



## GrantA

John, what if you offset the upper deck to one corner rather than in the center?


----------



## duckmilk

My thoughts also John. I was curious as to why you wanted an upper deck to begin with? Couldn't it be off to one side, or a separate table? The second picture looks much more fun to the kid in me.
Pick up some of those toys off the floor while you're at it ;-P


----------



## GR8HUNTER

what about *THIS* John :<))

maybe even one that clamps on side of table would let them put it into any position they would like


----------



## HokieKen

I would put the upper deck in all 4 corners and at different heights. Just my initial thought. It's hard to be asymmetric with a square but symmetry makes it look "weird".


----------



## bigblockyeti

> No I haven't tried that kit. The biggest problem with the eggs is that the short, round shape is too hard to spin while looking through the end. And the mirrors are pretty crappy with shoddy coating and the rough edges make for very obvious seams. I imagine the kids will like them fine though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Might be good for more than just kids, add string between them and bam, ben-wa!


----------



## HokieKen

It just hit me. Put 4 round based rotation trays (lazy susan type) in the corners each with a single center pole support.


----------



## Lazyman

John, How about 2 or 3 tiers above the table, starting about 10 to 12 " above the main table but a little smaller than the single tier you showed in the original design. Each tier could be a little smaller than the one below to form sort of a pyramid but upper level(s) could be perhaps 6 or 8" above the previous level. You could even make the first tier so it holds little plastic parts bins (or make them yourself) to hold and organize other parts and toys.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I think I like it better without a second layer, John.

No gravel delivery today. The loader broke as they were loading my truck full, so hopefully first thing tomorrow. But I got a discount out of the deal.









This is after another morning of driving my truck across the wet driveway, then going back and raking smooth all the areas where I left ruts. But parts of the driveway have dried out and are nice and solid, so I'm making progress.

Even got a few minutes in the shop today. Swept up.


----------



## Keebler1

Yall should have your recipients now. Let me know if somehow I missed you.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Thanks for the suggestions guys. I'll run them by the boss!


----------



## HokieKen

> No I haven't tried that kit. The biggest problem with the eggs is that the short, round shape is too hard to spin while looking through the end. And the mirrors are pretty crappy with shoddy coating and the rough edges make for very obvious seams. I imagine the kids will like them fine though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Might be good for more than just kids, add string between them and bam, ben-wa!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Sure Yeti, I can make you some. I'll be sure to sand them really good ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Added two more last night. A Black Palm and a Rosewood. That's all, I'm out of kits now ;-)









Added two more of these to the patio collection too:









There's actually some smaller pieces behind those too. I need to start using some Bradford pear pretty soon…


----------



## Lazyman

> Knew this but just learned it from experience. Dont turn wet logs. I hand sanded this from 60 grit to 220 grit. Gonna go back and hit it with a RO sander at 220 when I get home. Should I fill the new cracks with CA first? Also how do you think old masters poly will do on this?
> 
> - Keebler1


How thick are the sides? When I turn wet logs for bowls, I usually turn them down so that the thickness of the sides are about 10% of the diameter and then either set it in a bag of shavings to dry for several months or use the microwave to dry it more quickly. I then turn them down to final thickness and shape. With the center of the log running right through the center like that, major cracking is inevitable and if it is still wet will probably get even worse as it continues to dry. If you apply a poly finish before it dries, you are likely to get mold growing underneath the finish.

At this point, I think that the cracking will get worse as it dries further so I would probably put it in a bag to dry for a while and then decide what to do. Once it has dried, I would probably mix some epoxy with something to color it, (coffee grounds, mica, eye shadow, brass powder, etc.) and then turn it round again. Another option is to turn it round and then fill the cracks with turquoise or something and then add the CA to glue it in place before leveling the turquoise, sanding and polishing before applying a finish. Of course you could just embrace the cracks for a rustic decorative look.


----------



## HokieKen

Pretty much what Nathan said Keebler. It's always best to leave the pith out of your bowl blanks if at all possible. If you have some wood that's too small for that, you might consider doing endgrain hollowing and boring the pith out altogether then glue a bottom back in after you finish turning. Of course, sometimes, you just do what you can with what you have and hope for the best ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

> I think I like it better without a second layer, John.
> 
> No gravel delivery today. The loader broke as they were loading my truck full, so hopefully first thing tomorrow. But I got a discount out of the deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is after another morning of driving my truck across the wet driveway, then going back and raking smooth all the areas where I left ruts. But parts of the driveway have dried out and are nice and solid, so I'm making progress.
> 
> Even got a few minutes in the shop today. Swept up.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


You may need to get a road roller (used to call them steam roller) to come out and compact that gravel. Even better may be to have someone come out with a front end loader to scrape it all up and put down decomposed granite instead. It will compact much better than that gravel will. I am worried you may never get it compacted well enough that it doesn't do that every time it rains.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Thanks for the suggestions on the table you guys. She is interested in the idea of 4 smaller decks at random heights, I'll prototype using cardboard tubes for supports and see how it looks.
At the moment my hands are pretty tied, as I still don't have 240V power in the new garage until Friday.
Oh, and did I mention I get to build a big-ass shop on this property?
Gotta do a lot of legwork first to get it HOA approved, but it can be done and was part of the plan when moving to this house.


----------



## bndawgs

random question for those with a branding iron. can i brand something after i've applied 2 coats of tung oil finish?


----------



## doubleG469

Keebler after it fully dries it's going to go out of round (probably) so just set it aside and let it dry then fill with epoxy (tinted if you want to highlight the cracks) and take it down to the final shape.


----------



## HokieKen

> random question for those with a branding iron. can i brand something after i ve applied 2 coats of tung oil finish?
> 
> - Steve


Don't have a branding iron Steve but I'm pretty sure you can.


----------



## Lazyman

I would probably try it on a test piece first Steve. Some tung oil finishes actually have a resin added which can affect how well it takes a brand.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> 
> Your package is a bit delayed Kenny but I got Mama home from the hospital today so I will be mailing you a care package tomorrow! Stay thirsty my friend!
> 
> Mike
> 
> - mikeacg


Glad Mama's home Mike! My box can wait. I got hung up making eggs all week so I haven't even got the panels cut to size yet. Hoping to have a little time this weekend to prepare it to receive what you're sending  And I'm always thirsty ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

> random question for those with a branding iron. can i brand something after i ve applied 2 coats of tung oil finish?
> 
> - Steve
> 
> Don t have a branding iron Steve but I m pretty sure you can.
> 
> - HokieKen





> I would probably try it on a test piece first Steve. Some tung oil finishes actually have a resin added which can affect how well it takes a brand.
> 
> - Lazyman


Thanks guys.

It's for a birthday present for tonight, so I'll probably skip it. Totally forgot about the iron as I was rushing to get it finished yesterday. I like to pre-brand my stuff before assembly if i can in case i mess up on the brand. ha


----------



## DavePolaschek

> random question for those with a branding iron. can i brand something after i've applied 2 coats of tung oil finish?


Yes, but it'll look different than if you branded it before putting oil on. How different will depend on the wood and which tung oil you're using. Try on a test piece.

John, that's great news about the big-ass shop.



> Even better may be to have someone come out with a front end loader to scrape it all up and put down decomposed granite instead. It will compact much better than that gravel will.


The guy who leveled the shop site also graded our driveway and prepped the area in front of the new shop. And the "gravel" I'm getting is 3/4" crushed aggregate. It'll compact nicely, but the soft spot is where they dug the trench for the electrical and water to the shop. It seems I'm getting it compacted enough with my pickup and as long as I keep working the aggregate into the soil, it should eventually get like concrete. Just need enough moisture to soften it up so I can work the aggregate in.

I expect I'll be getting another truckload of aggregate after the summer monsoon, but I'm hoping that'll do it. I've helped build roads in clay before in MN (grew up on a farm), it's just that the alluvial fan we're on here in Santa Fe is different soil than I've worked with before, so I'm learning.

Plus I'm about 40 years older, so it goes slower. But hopefully I'm working smarter.


----------



## Woodmaster1

> Knew this but just learned it from experience. Dont turn wet logs. I hand sanded this from 60 grit to 220 grit. Gonna go back and hit it with a RO sander at 220 when I get home. Should I fill the new cracks with CA first? Also how do you think old masters poly will do on this?
> 
> - Keebler1
> 
> How thick are the sides? When I turn wet logs for bowls, I usually turn them down so that the thickness of the sides are about 10% of the diameter and then either set it in a bag of shavings to dry for several months or use the microwave to dry it more quickly. I then turn them down to final thickness and shape. With the center of the log running right through the center like that, major cracking is inevitable and if it is still wet will probably get even worse as it continues to dry. If you apply a poly finish before it dries, you are likely to get mold growing underneath the finish.
> 
> At this point, I think that the cracking will get worse as it dries further so I would probably put it in a bag to dry for a while and then decide what to do. Once it has dried, I would probably mix some epoxy with something to color it, (coffee grounds, mica, eye shadow, brass powder, etc.) and then turn it round again. Another option is to turn it round and then fill the cracks with turquoise or something and then add the CA to glue it in place before leveling the turquoise, sanding and polishing before applying a finish. Of course you could just embrace the cracks for a rustic decorative look.
> 
> - Lazyman


If you microwave the turning do it in short increments or you will have a pile of ashes. I had a club member microwave a piece and set it outside came back later to find a pile of ashes.


----------



## doubleG469

> Knew this but just learned it from experience. Dont turn wet logs. I hand sanded this from 60 grit to 220 grit. Gonna go back and hit it with a RO sander at 220 when I get home. Should I fill the new cracks with CA first? Also how do you think old masters poly will do on this?
> 
> - Keebler1
> 
> How thick are the sides? When I turn wet logs for bowls, I usually turn them down so that the thickness of the sides are about 10% of the diameter and then either set it in a bag of shavings to dry for several months or use the microwave to dry it more quickly. I then turn them down to final thickness and shape. With the center of the log running right through the center like that, major cracking is inevitable and if it is still wet will probably get even worse as it continues to dry. If you apply a poly finish before it dries, you are likely to get mold growing underneath the finish.
> 
> At this point, I think that the cracking will get worse as it dries further so I would probably put it in a bag to dry for a while and then decide what to do. Once it has dried, I would probably mix some epoxy with something to color it, (coffee grounds, mica, eye shadow, brass powder, etc.) and then turn it round again. Another option is to turn it round and then fill the cracks with turquoise or something and then add the CA to glue it in place before leveling the turquoise, sanding and polishing before applying a finish. Of course you could just embrace the cracks for a rustic decorative look.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> If you microwave the turning do it in short increments or you will have a pile of ashes. I had a club member microwave a piece and set it outside came back later to find a pile of ashes.
> 
> - Woodmaster1


CHALLENGE ACCEPTED!


----------



## bndawgs

Still looking at sanders.

Debating on that Rikon 50-114 $170 or the Triton Oscillating Belt/Spindle sander $200


----------



## HokieKen

I think the Triton would be much more useful than the Rikon personally Steve. I rarely use the disc on my combo sander. But I use the belt and my OSS all the time.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

im not sure how the rikon is or if it has more power then the porter cable i have but on mine i dont have much problem stalling the motor I think triton would be the one I go with just my 1 cent :<))


----------



## stripit

Hi. This my first swap, and I'm looking forward to it very much. I do not have a lathe, so I will be making a box. I hope it is good enough, I have seen some boxes I can only dream about here.
Thanks.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Hi. This my first swap, and I m looking forward to it very much. I do not have a lathe, so I will be making a box. I hope it is good enough, I have seen some boxes I can only dream about here.
> Thanks.
> 
> - stripit


Welcome 2 the swap Joel just a warning as this becomes an addiction LOL :<)))


----------



## Lazyman

Welcome Joel. By the time we are done with you, you'll want a lathe or you can just pretend you do so that we don't make fun of you. ;-)


----------



## clieb91

Wow I'm impressed I only missed a day and there was only 38 entries to catch up on.

John, The multi-tiered top sounds like a cool idea, is it possible to do the supports out of Lego? Congrats on the shop space good luck with the HOA.

Joel, Welcome aboard. I agree they can get addicting, though a lot of fun.

CtL


----------



## Lazyman

I've been experimenting with hollow forms lately. A couple of small ones:









The finial looks a little odd so I'll probably try that with some different wood.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice Nathan! I like the Pear piece but you're right, it needs a different finial. I'm a fan of Walnut and Pear teamed up. Acacia or Mesquite would look good too 

Is the other one Purpleheart?


----------



## HokieKen

Are you hollowing blind or did you build one of the rigs we discussed a while back?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Finial is a bit chunky on that thing but other than that, both are awesome buddy.


----------



## HokieKen

Joel, run while you can buddy. These guys will make you want to play every time and you'll be really depressed anytime you can't. This will be the second in a row that I've had to skip and that's the first time I've skipped two since I did my first one in 2016 :-(


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny I shouldve just put your name on the list last second and sent you a recipient to guilt you into playing


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Kenny I shouldve just put your name on the list last second and sent you a recipient to guilt you into playing
> 
> - Keebler1


I'll join if you put Kenny's name on the list then he would just send to me yeah that would work real good :<)))


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Joel, run while you can buddy. These guys will make you want to play every time and you'll be really depressed anytime you can't. This will be the second in a row that I've had to skip and that's the first time I've skipped two since I did my first one in 2016 :-(
> 
> - HokieKen


I'm in the same boat Ken. Missed another one.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Today was a big day for me. 
Got 240v in the garage, plan to arrange the tools this weekend!
Bought a used Stihl Wood Boss!
Used said Stihl to cut some interesting sweetgum cookies 
Used Pentacryl on said cookies

The Stihl was a joy to use.


----------



## clieb91

Sounds like a fun Day John. Keep us posted on how the cookies turn out. I'd like to do something like that as well.

I was able to complete a few of the miscellaneous projects that needed to get out of the shop. Looking forward to hopefully having some time this weekend to just do some clean up in the shop and work on ideas for the swap.

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

If Tony wants a tubafor pen off my lathe, then proceed Keebs ;-)

That is a good day John! Which model Stihl did you buy? I hate chainsaws. They are a massive pain in my ass. I also love chainsaws. They are sooooo cool.


----------



## Lazyman

> Are you hollowing blind or did you build one of the rigs we discussed a while back?
> 
> - HokieKen


These were both freehand and my first real attempts at hollowing that didn't include getting 90%+ of it with a big Forstner bit. They are pretty dang small so a hollowing rig was not really needed but even so, the Bradford Pear one was a beating. It probably took me at least 2 hours to hollow. It was a very dry BP crotch that I turned in a bowl orientation so it basically had 3 end grain sections to cut on each revolution and when BP is dry, it is hard as rock. The other one was from a cutoff of red cedar from Duck by way of Gary. The finial was made from the cedar branch leftovers from the eggs a I turned a few days ago and was really just a to try out the detail gouge I reground this morning. I was really planning to make one out of something I can ebonize, like walnut, oak or maple. I will play around with that tomorrow.


----------



## HokieKen

Well dang. I have a lot of Bradford Pear I harvested year before last. It might be getting to the point it's gonna be hard to turn…

I'm about to attempt some carving on some of the Pear I picked up earlier this week. I'm hoping it will be as friendly to carve as it is to turn when it's green.


----------



## Keebler1

The old masters poly i got in says use as packaged do not thin. Does all poly say this and im good to thin ti 50/50 mixture or just use as is?


----------



## JohnMcClure

> That is a good day John! Which model Stihl did you buy? I hate chainsaws. They are a massive pain in my ass. I also love chainsaws. They are sooooo cool.
> 
> - HokieKen


270c wood boss.
Used refurbished, was a lot cheaper than the other models.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice John!

BTW Nathan, the grinder is working out really nicely in its collapsible new home 









Keebler - never noticed poly to say that but never used Old Masters either. I'd thin a little bit in a cup and test it on some scrap before I thinned much of it. I only thin what I need for a project personally in case I need it at full strength for something else later.


----------



## Keebler1

Thanks Kenny gonna test it later with a couple coats on some pyrpleheart scraps im gonna use as pen blanks. Gotta get new blade and tires on bandsaw first after i do some work at the church.


----------



## HokieKen

Well, this isn't nearly as nice as the load I was hauling a couple of weeks ago. But at least it cost more :-/


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny you dont have room for all that Ill take some of it off your hands


----------



## HokieKen

You want some PT decking boards Keebler? I can hook you up ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Finally finished up the katalox spokeshave I started back during the previous swap. I enjoy having a tool made of katalox, but working it wasn't a whole lot of fun. Glad this one is done.


----------



## jeffswildwood

The next installment of my train build is up if interested. https://www.lumberjocks.com/jeffswildwood/blog/130958#comment-4947400


----------



## Keebler1

Cant seem to get this tire on tried holding with clamps while stretching it and nothing. According to grizzlys site this is the correct tire for my bandsaw. Any suggestions?


----------



## GrantA

Did you boil it?


----------



## Keebler1

No was wondering about using a hair dryer on it but you would put it in boiling water for how long?


----------



## GrantA

9min for al dente, if you overcook it'll be chewy


----------



## duckmilk

Staying at home is fun! Some cuba libres and hot toddies!










I've been following along gents, just nothing much to say. Killed a bunch of fire ants today )


----------



## bndawgs

New beer I got from Costco.


----------



## bndawgs

Keebler don't be a sissy. Get those tires on already.


----------



## bndawgs

> New beer I got from Costco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve


This one's from Charlottesville @kenny


----------



## bndawgs

Btw, I priced out the parts required from McMaster carr for the woodsmith edge sander. 215 for some bearings, a few knobs and a hand wheel.

Thinking I could find the pieces separately for the cheaper.


----------



## GrantA

Steve, McMaster is a great supplier if you need a single source to comply with some sort of PO requirement or just for convenience. They're definitely not the best-priced source for nearly any.
Check grainger and fastenal. Also Amazon, eBay etc for anything that seems unusually high


----------



## bndawgs

> Steve, McMaster is a great supplier if you need a single source to comply with some sort of PO requirement or just for convenience. They re definitely not the best-priced source for nearly any.
> Check grainger and fastenal. Also Amazon, eBay etc for anything that seems unusually high
> 
> - GrantA


I was just checking out McMaster. The plans for the edge sander had just linked to McMaster for some of the parts


----------



## Keebler1

I believe Kenny said this was actually a javk plane a while back when I got it. Is it considered a low angle jack plane?


----------



## HokieKen

Nope Keebler. That's not a low angle it's a bevel down regular pitch jack plane.

Place that order and get busy Steve. I've had some 3 notched beers but I don't recall which ones. They have a tasting room here that I haven't made it to yet. I will when this virus crap blows over.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Update on the lego table:
SWMBO liked the idea of multiple separate upper decks. For now we will just do 2, and they will be at different heights. I'm out of dowels (and the platforms aren't finished yet) so these are the same height, just a test fit, but I think its better.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

HAPPY WIFE HAPPY*LIFE* John LOL :<))


----------



## Lazyman

> Well dang. I have a lot of Bradford Pear I harvested year before last. It might be getting to the point it's gonna be hard to turn…
> 
> I'm about to attempt some carving on some of the Pear I picked up earlier this week. I'm hoping it will be as friendly to carve as it is to turn when it's green.
> 
> - HokieKen


I think it will be fine to turn in either standard bowl turning or spindle turning orientation but hollowing a Y/crotch sideways, cutting through all 3 end grains from the inside was a beating. The first bowl I ever turned was a really dry piece of BP that someone gave me and turned out pretty nice for a first attempt. It was pretty dang hard compared to green but finished beautifully right off the tools.

I am seriously thinking about making a flip top and that fold up/down wing would be a nice addition.

And I thought I asked you to stop showing pictures of your shop that show that you have enough room to actually walk through it because it pisses me off when I compare it to my shop. ;-)


----------



## EarlS

Apparently I didn't shake the arm-r-seal enough to get the flateners mixed up to make semi gloss. I had a bunch of high gloss drawer fronts waiting for me this morning. A quick sand with some 1000 grit abranet and a bit of buffing with some 2500 scoth brite pad made a less glossy more lustrous finish. Half done putting fronts on. 15 more to go.


----------



## Keebler1

Nice got bandsaw running this morning. Cut like a champ.


----------



## Lazyman

A new finial. It was going to be longer but it broke off but as it's just a test, I decided to quit. Still not great but not as clunky looking as the previous one. This a piece of mulberry that it tried ebonizing with vinegar and steel wool solution but it looked sort of green so I just applied some Transtint black dye. 









One thing I love about Bradford pear is how the bark can be turned and polished for cool effects.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

looks way better Nathan i like it lots *GREAT JOB :<))*


----------



## EarlS

So that is the bark that has such crazy patterns?


----------



## stripit

Hi eveyone. I was just working on my box for the swap, resawing a piece of maple and found the blade went toward the fence.










This is a new blade 3tp. Ihave only cut a few pieces of firewood with it







This always seems to happen, I put a new blade in cut a few piecces and it works very well then it dosn't work.
Any suggestions would be welcome,and if this the wrong place to post this, I'm sorry.

I had a lathe but gave it back to my friend who owned it when I got my mortising machine. Just never enough room.


----------



## JohnMcClure

I don't think it's the blade. I'm no resaw expert though. 
I recall a video on "compensating for bandsaw blade drift" or something like that. The idea was that you can adjust your fence to the perfect angle (probably not exactly 90) and not have this happen. 
Sucks if you cant use that board now though.


----------



## HokieKen

What kind of blade do you have Joel? If it's anything other than Timberwolf, I'd suggest cranking up the tension some more. Like John said, you can adjust your fence to compensate for drift. I do this pretty much every time I change blades. There is a theory that if you set the blade in the proper and same spot on the wheels every time it will never drift. Never worked for me like that. I just let the blade find the spot it likes and tweek the fence to run with it.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> 
> And I thought I asked you to stop showing pictures of your shop that show that you have enough room to actually walk through it because it pisses me off when I compare it to my shop. ;-)
> 
> - Lazyman


Maybe a shot from the other side will make you feel better Nathan.


----------



## RichBolduc

How did I miss this??? 

Rich


----------



## Lazyman

Only a little Kenny. You've got more toys crammed in there than I do. My biggest problem is that other than my patio where I keep green logs, I don't have anywhere else to store lumber and dried and drying turning blanks which probably takes up almost 1/4 of the space.



> So that is the bark that has such crazy patterns?
> 
> - EarlS


Yes. If you want to see a better example, zoom the first and last images of this project and look at the bark on the 2 round bowls. I've gotten to where I intentionally try to keep bark on my BP turnings. 


That reminds me, I promised Grant I would send him some. Whoops. I'll blame in on COVID.


----------



## Lazyman

Joel, Is the drift towards the fence the same on the top and bottom? In other words is the thickness at the end of the cut, uniform? If not check for a setup issue, Tension and tracking would be my first things to check. If you are seeing that the side guides/bearings are engaging as you proceed that is another indicator of tension and tracking.

Are you also getting any burning? A dirty blade can cause problems too so just double check that the first few cuts didn't leave some sap or resin on the blade. Green wood and some of the exotics can leave quite a bit of gunk on a blade with very little use. Also, when resawing, pushing too fast and hard can cause the gullets to get overloaded causing the blade to wander off course and burn. A blade specifically designed for resawing can make a big difference too.

And if you have not watched the Snodgrass bandsaw bandsaw clinic on YouTube, I recommend it. My big takeaway from that was where to align the blade on the wheel. For me, that helped significantly with drift and other wandering issues.


----------



## Keebler1

The wood whisperer has a youtube video about bandsaw setup with snodgrass where he invites him into his shop. Similar video Nathan mentioned but better quality easier to follow.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'll throw my input into the mix Joel. I, like you find that a new blade is amazing for about three minutes. Other than that it just drifts. Add in turning a bowl black round or something where the blade might get twisted a bit just adds to it during the life of the blade.

Adjusting the fence is an option and I imagine it's cumbersome and might even need to be done more than once as the blade ages. That's not for me.

What I do is draw a line and saw on the line. It works every time and I don't have a bunch of fence setup to do.

This is what I use but you will need a base and some of the magnets, also, a feather board for the bottom of the board for resaw as it tends to slip away from the blade. Works every time splendidly. No fussy setup either. You do have to draw a line on the edge of your board, that's about it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Staying at home is fun! Some cuba libres and hot toddies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ve been following along gents, just nothing much to say. Killed a bunch of fire ants today )
> 
> - duckmilk


Looks yummy!

I'm nearly finished with a bottle of tequila my parents brought home from Mexico 15 years ago and dad said to enjoy it as he was pretty sure it couldn't be had here. A little research indicates that I probably can get it, just without the fancy import stamp. Thank God as I've gone through just a few ounces since they brought it home until mid February, the other 3/4 bottle has gone away as a function of home schooling and I might not be able to survive without it.


----------



## mikeacg

Yeti,

That is pretty much available everywhere in the states. I can even get it at my local IGA store here in Newberry, MI (aka the middle of nowhere). Gold or Silver - though I prefer the Gold… runs about $22 so don't waste it on margaritas!


----------



## stripit

Thank you all for your input. I have seen Snograss, Foertune, I set my BS up using parts of both. I have a 20 yr old Jet with aa riser kit. I checked over everything, and tried again, with much better results








I should add that I think these pieces came from limb wood (I think)








The wood was flat when I cut it, so maybe I move it while cutting. Anyway the swap box is safe.

Kenny I like to see shops that look that people work in them, unlike the wood whisperer. Keep making saw dust people.


----------



## HokieKen

If messy is what you want, I got you covered Joel! ;-)


----------



## EarlS

> If messy is what you want, I got you covered Joel! ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Kenny is a hot mess…. just ask his support group (a.k.a. the guys posting on this swap)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Joel, glad you got better results. When I do use a bandsaw for resawing (I also resaw by hand, with a big Roubo, but also with panel saws, and now a dedicated resawing tenon saw from Bad Axe), I do it the way Dave says: put a line on the board (though I do it with a kerfing plane or rebate saw most of the time), then saw to the line. I use a fence to make sure the board I'm resawing stays upright, but I end up zigging and zagging to follow where the blade is deflecting to.

I'm hoping I can tune up a blade for resawing using the Snodgrass techniques, but I still haven't set up my bandsaw again since moving across the country, so that's down on my priority list. And for smaller pieces for boxes, I do most of my resawing by hand. I still make mistakes and get boards that aren't cut evenly, but they happen in slow-motion, and I get to say, Noooooooooo.... as I watch it happen.

Landscape guy is back from visiting his dad in Mexico, and it looks like the last of the work around the shop will be finished up this week, if we can get the pea gravel from the quarry. Apparently everyone else got their stimulus check and is indulging in the official New Mexico state hobby of rearranging rocks this week. Ugh.

Oh well. I did discover this evening that 2oz ice, 2oz Makers Mark, and a can of San Pellegrino Limonata makes a very refreshing patio drink. My sweetie likes them too. Great for watching the sunset on the patio.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Bump


----------



## HokieKen

Wow, did a swap thread go a whole day without any posts?!? That hasn't happened in years!


----------



## RichBolduc

If I knew about this I would of signed up and blabbed plenty… But I missed the sign up date because I had no clue this was happening….

Rich



> Wow, did a swap thread go a whole day without any posts?!? That hasn t happened in years!
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## JohnMcClure

> I missed the sign up date because I had no clue this was happening….
> 
> - RichBolduc


Exactly, because all these Chatty Kathy's just went silent for a day and a half! Luckily I'm here to pick up Kenny's slack for once.


----------



## Keebler1

Sorry Rich


----------



## Woodmaster1

I have had lots of time on my hands so shipping soon. Then back to playing around in the shop.


----------



## Lazyman

I guess I need to settle on what I am going to make to send.


----------



## Bluenote38

I see we are posting whisky and wood pics to keep with the sites requirements this is a bit of a view across the face of a set of step back Library cabinets I built… With whisky


----------



## clieb91

I checked yesterday and thought it was oddly quiet around here. Go Figure.

CtL


----------



## DavePolaschek

I would be nervous about shipping before progress picture time, because if my recipient were to drop out, then things become complicated.

Busy around here trying to get the work on the landscaping wrapped up, kill the mice that decided to move into our garage, and kill the weeds growing where I wanted to plant some grasses. Just the normal NM life, apparently.


----------



## Lazyman

> ... kill the weeds growing where I wanted to plant some grasses…
> - Dave Polaschek


You are thinking about it all wrong Dave. When people point out the weeds in my lawn, I tell them nature hates a monoculture and it is biodiversity. Don't fight mother nature. She would much rather you spend the time in your shop. ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, Nathan, but the weeds I'm attacking are goat heads and their cousins which are slightly less shabby with purple flowers. It'll be a multi-year ordeal killing them off, but it'll be worth it to never get stabbed *through* the sole of my work boot again (I *knew* I should've gotten the ones with the Kevlar plates in the soles to protect against punji sticks and goat heads).


----------



## Lazyman

Yup, I've stepped on a goats head barefooted and it is the mark of Satan. Killing weeds won't cutting, your yard probably needs an exorcism. Damn thorns must have microscopic barbs on them or something because they do not want to come out.


----------



## duckmilk

^ Ah, memories from my youth


----------



## HokieKen

I'm still working on the cantlevered storage box from my free Woodsmith plan. I'm down to making the lids now. Instead of the plain cherry lids on the cherry boxes, I wanted to dress them up a little bit.

I really like using my router inlay kit and I got to thinking that my maker's mark would fit well on the square lids since my mark is square. So I reached out to my buddy MikeACG and he hooked me up with an awesome template to use 










There were even a few beers in the box to keep me company while I fill in the little gaps (that were totally my fault - the template was flawless!)

Thanks a ton Mike!


----------



## Keebler1

Nice Kenny


----------



## Keebler1

Wonder how hard an elf would be to inlay…..


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Depends on how cute she is Keebs.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

IN-lay…..misread that. My bad. ;P


----------



## mikeacg

Kenny,

I made a simple template - you made it sing!

And I figured you'd be going through withdrawal without a few more Yooper beers (and it was a fixed rate box so I had to fill it, didn't I?)...

Mike


----------



## HokieKen

Yes you did Mike! ;-)

And I can't let that be a one use template. I got so excited I used it again today!


----------



## HokieKen

They're pretty easy Keebler. Don't take much to get em drunk.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

MOST IMPORTANT PART they make good cookies :<)))


----------



## EarlS

> MOST IMPORTANT PART they make good cookies :<)))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


I'm reminded of the Addams Family Values movie


----------



## duckmilk

One of your lids is backwards Kenny ;-P They look awesome!


----------



## HokieKen

That's so if I develop dyslexia I'll still be able to tell that it's mine Duck.


----------



## doubleG469

i would ask you guys to lay off elves, some of us here are 1/1024th Nabisco.

First attempt swap item total utter failure! On to the next.


----------



## clieb91

Spent a good portion of the day in the shop preparing blanks for multiple projects including some swaps, have to wait for glue to dry now…










CtL


----------



## HokieKen

Lotta pretty there Chris.

Since I'm not swapping, here is this week's lunch break project


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Looking good Kenny! That's a lot fo turning Chris. Should be some nice pens and such from that bunch.


----------



## Keebler1

Nice Kenny.


----------



## clieb91

Pretty cool looking Kenny.

CtL


----------



## jeffswildwood

Chris, that sure is some pretty blanks. Ken, your shark looks nice! Would take me a lot more then a lunch break to make one of those.


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny hides and take 2-3 hr lunch breaks


----------



## HokieKen

That was actually a whole week of lunch breaks Jeff ;-)

This was the week before:









And the week before that:


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny your gonna piss my wife off when I go buy carving tools. Yes when I says something about it im chucking you under the bus


----------



## HokieKen

Those were all 3 done with just a Mora 120 knife Keebler ;-)


----------



## clieb91

Kenny, looks like a fun distraction for lunch. 
I've been getting out and trying to eat lunch in the empty garden and get some photos of stuff to post online.

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

I love to sit outside in the spring Chris which is why I've picked the carving back up lately. Sometimes I like to walk by the river on a path that parks and rec maintains that runs within 50 yards of my office. But since it's about the only thing open, it's been really busy so I've been sitting by my truck the past few weeks. VA in spring is a wonderful thing though huh?  It's even worth coping with the pollen!


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny what size wood blanks do you use?


----------



## EarlS

Kenny started with a whole tree.


----------



## HokieKen

Depends on what I'm carving Keebler. I have some 1", 2" and 3" square basswood I bought off Ebay and I just cut it down to whatever size I need with my bandsaw. For spoons and for that shark, I rive blanks out of a log.


----------



## bndawgs

Well, finally pulled them trigger on that oscillating Triton sander. Wonder how long rockler will take to deliver it? Of course I just remembered some other things that I was looking at from rockler. Grrr


----------



## bndawgs

Kenny, that minion turned out really good.


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks Steve!

Keebler, just FYI, my carvings typically start sometime like this. Either with a printed pattern or a sketch that I bandsaw the blank roughly to. That can save a ton of time vs roughing it in with a knife. The exception is with spoons because with those I try to let the design follow the grain for strength.


----------



## HokieKen

And here's another lil non-swap teaser…


----------



## bndawgs

Here's one for me









Red oak, 2 Mulberry, cherry, and quilted maple


----------



## Keebler1

Finally unstacked the cabinets and made my mitre saw station. Now itll be another couple of years before doors and drawers are done


----------



## bndawgs

Also picked up a dustopper from home depot while I was getting some more shop vac bags. We'll see how it does.


----------



## Keebler1

I have the dust right from rockler in front of my shop vac and it works good as long as i dont overfill it or tip it over while the vacuum is running


----------



## clieb91

Keebler, Doors are overrated .. good start.

Kenny, be interested to see how that turtle turns out.

Speaking of lunchtime , bought a new lunch box and decided to add something to it to personalize it even more… been wanting to do some of these with cut offs for a while.










CtL


----------



## HokieKen

Very cool Chris. Turning little beads like that is harder than you would think. I've made a few for paracord pulls on knives but never thought about making any for zipper pulls.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice, Chris. You've now given me an excuse to save even smaller scraps of wood as "possibly useful." My sweetie will be stopping by to thank you in person, I'm sure.


----------



## Lazyman

Dang it Chris. I already keep too many small scraps in my shop. I didn't need another reason to keep more.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

ANOTHER PERFECT REASON TO SAY *THEY ARE NOT SCRAPS* :<)))


----------



## JohnMcClure

> CtL
> - clieb91


 Chris L - is that a bit of turquoise in one of those?
I've been meaning to post on here for technique - I'm building end tables from a slab, which has some checks in it; I planned to mix up some crystal clear epoxy with turquoise inlay powder and squish it into the cracks. 
Is it much more complicated than that? Do you have tips to share on using the turquoise?


----------



## DavePolaschek

The other technique I've heard tell of is to pack the check / crack full of turquoise and then dribble CA into it. When I've filled with sawdust, I've had better luck packing the crack first. If I mix sawdust in epoxy, it looks more speckly, rather than like a solid mass. But I haven't worked with turquoise, so I don't know if that would work the same or not. I would probably try both ways on a piece of shop furniture as a test so I knew what I was doing.


----------



## bndawgs

On one of my bottle openers, I had a small void to fill. I used crushed up sidewalk chalk and CA glue. We'll see how it turns out.


----------



## Lazyman

> The other technique I've heard tell of is to pack the check / crack full of turquoise and then dribble CA into it. When I've filled with sawdust, I've had better luck packing the crack first. If I mix sawdust in epoxy, it looks more speckly, rather than like a solid mass. But I haven't worked with turquoise, so I don't know if that would work the same or not. I would probably try both ways on a piece of shop furniture as a test so I knew what I was doing.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


My guess would be that he used a dye in epoxy to get that little flash of color. Turquoise is fairly soft as stone goes but I would not want use any of my turning tools on it. At the point that a bowl is ready to finish, I pack voids slightly proud with turquoise sand and powder and dribble CA over it. Sometimes I apply a first coat before to seal the area around the voids to minimize the CA from discoloring the area around the void. Variation in the grain size gives a more natural appearance. The slow setting stuff I use for finishing works the best for me. I then use a dremel with a carbide bur bit to mostly level it and then resume sanding on the lathe. I tried mixing the turquoise in epoxy and then filling but for the small voids that was a big mess. I wound up with little bits of turquoise stuck everywhere but the holes.


----------



## clieb91

Thanks Guys. 
The multicolored bead is a scrap of Sprectraply. I got a number of different types in the past because they make up nice and sell well. I have a container of these little cut offs that is full so I am trying hard to use some of them up and also not add to the container. Playing around with using them on other project and laminating them together.

CtL


----------



## Keebler1

What causes the issue with the finish in the picture? How do I avoid it happening again?


----------



## Lazyman

For a second there I thought you were showing us a close up of a swollen finger with a ring stuck on it. ;-)

Did the CA chip off when you put it together? One thought is that the CA wasn't quite flat on the end, like maybe a drip formed there? It could just be the CA is too thick on the end somehow. I've not made any pens but maybe you need to make sure that you might not want a thick coat of CA on the end. Another thought is that maybe when you removed the bushing it cracked the finish? Maybe use an exacto knife to cut the seam between the wood and bushing?


----------



## HokieKen

Looks like you glued the bushing to the blank when you were putting your finish on? If so, when you break that bond it probably separated the CA from the wood at the joint. They sell plastic bushings that CA won't stick to for applying finishes. Nice polish you got though


----------



## Keebler1

I used non stick bushings for the ca. I apply 5 coats thin and 5 coats medium. Use activator with medium only. Once last shot of activator is dry i remove the blanks from mandrel and remove the non stick bushings. Think maybe i am removing the bushings too soon? I do have a lot of ca on the end that i flatten out/remove by hand with 150grit sandpaper. I pulled these blanks off the mandrel and set them aside while i weedeatted and edged the yard then came back to remove the excess and polish so maybe I didnt let the ca cure fully.


----------



## Keebler1

For the grillers here is something neat i came across.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

if I were you I would try and NOT use activator on the next one see if your problem goes away sometimes the activator can make a weird finish just my 1 cent worth :<)))


----------



## Keebler1

How long do I have to wait in between coats of medium without activator?


----------



## HokieKen

Until it dries. I know that sounds smartass but that's honestly how I tell when it's ready for the next coat. I feel it. If it ain't tacky, it's ready. I don't use medium at all though I just use 5-10 coats of thin.


----------



## Keebler1

Ill have to try one with just thin then. Was doing my finish based off youtibe videos so i thought i needed the medium to get a good finish


----------



## Lazyman

I don't like using the medium CA. It always seems require more sanding in my experience. Most of the time it seems that I end up sanding it off and starting over when I do so just extra coats of the thin. I've never had a problem with the activator (I use Stick Fast CA and activator). With the activator, it is ready for another coat in about a minute. I used CA on my beer mugs a few years ago.


----------



## HokieKen

I've never used activator either. I use medium to glue the barrels in the blanks and thin for finish. On the last couple of pens I did, I put a few drops of BLO on the rag before applying the CA. It made for less time polishing afterwards.


----------



## bndawgs

Damn, discovercard is running 20% off at Amazon if you redeem at least .01 in cashback bonus. Going to have to order that triton sander from there and cancel my rockler order.


----------



## DavePolaschek

When do you want it, Steve? I've got some stuff I ordered in the first week of April that still hasn't even shipped from Amazon. I've hit the point where I'm ore comfortable buying from random sellers on eBay than buying stuff from Amazon, since I'd actually like to receive it some time.


----------



## Lazyman

I can't find any info on the Discover deal Steve. Do you have a link?


----------



## bndawgs

> When do you want it, Steve? I've got some stuff I ordered in the first week of April that still hasn't even shipped from Amazon. I've hit the point where I'm ore comfortable buying from random sellers on eBay than buying stuff from Amazon, since I'd actually like to receive it some time.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


i did think about that. rockler didn't want to price match. so now i have to decide whether to refuse shipment and keep amazon. or cancel amazon order and just add rockler to my blacklist.

or i could try and sell the extra one locally for my cost


----------



## bndawgs

> I can t find any info on the Discover deal Steve. Do you have a link?
> 
> - Lazyman


here you go.

normally my account doesn't qualify, but this time it did


----------



## bndawgs

It's a $35 difference


----------



## bndawgs

I'm going to try to sell one locally if they ever show up.


----------



## mikeacg

Amazon is running real slow these days - even Prime is taking weeks! Got a couple of items for my swap project that are still in limbo… I ordered a couple weeks ago and they still haven't shipped! Progress pics might be a little shaky but everything should be OK by the 29th or I'll change gears on my swap items…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I hear that. Same thing with Prime, sure glad I pay them for the privilege.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, I understand them prioritizing shipment of medical supplies and reduced workforce in shipping centers. But Walmart and other big retailers aren't pushing shipments out weeks as a result. I've quit ordering from them unless they're the only option.


----------



## Keebler1

I ordered a pressure pot from amazon a few weeks ago. Shows shipped with no tracking or delivery date. When I ordered it was saying May 8 for delivery and woodcraft was saying sometime in June. Hopefully it gets here in time id like to use it for my swap item


----------



## EarlS

Unless Amazon gets Prime straightened out I'm cancelling when renewal comes up in September. I think they are using this as an excuse to push out shipping because they have been losing boatloads of $$ on next day shipping. Meanwhile the Prime video selection is little more than B rate movies from the 80's, 90's. I'll keep my $99 and deal with shipping costs elsewhere.

Rockler is already on the black list since their prices are usually 10-15% higher plus they charge tax and shipping unless you belong to the endless email club and order at least $35 worth of stuff. I've found that Menards actually has decent prices, especially compared to Home Depot.


----------



## HokieKen

I like some of the Amazon original series and movies so I get a good deal of use out of that. But, I agree, if they don't return to their old shipping efficiency shortly, I expect I'll get a refund for time lost on our prime membership or not renew it when it comes up.

And I kinda thought the same originally - that they were using the pandemic as a smokescreen to save money. But, they're still delivering to me pretty much every Sunday. Having USPS running packages on Sunday has to be costing them a fortune, right?


----------



## Lazyman

I think I heard the Amazon suspended their own shipping in order to help USPS and the other shippers, some who were already struggling before this all happened. I haven't ordered anything from them in a couple of weeks but last time I did, they told me it would take a week but arrived 2 or 3 days later.


----------



## Lazyman

I am going through the pile of cedar I've had sitting on my drive way since last summer. I love turning it but man is it brittle. Any little crack and pieces just split off. I guess I'm going to have to start putting CA in the cracks. Here are my latest 









This wilted vase was supposed to be about twice as big but a huge piece split off just as I starting shaping it.


----------



## Keebler1

Nice Nathan


----------



## jeffswildwood

That ceder is so pretty!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice, Nathan!

All I've got to show for my day is a birdhouse.


----------



## HokieKen

Good looking vase Nathan. A buddy of mine brought me a big platter-sized piece of cedar a few months ago. It's already got a massive check and will likely end up splitting itself in two. I've never turned it. Hell, I've never used it in any way. I probably better do something with it before it destroys itself though.

That picture looks like it was taken on my patio ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

> Good looking vase Nathan. A buddy of mine brought me a big platter-sized piece of cedar a few months ago. It s already got a massive check and will likely end up splitting itself in two. I ve never turned it. Hell, I ve never used it in any way. I probably better do something with it before it destroys itself though.
> 
> That picture looks like it was taken on my patio ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


It was hard finding a spot that shows the color of the wood well so I ended up on the patio. Note that I didn't show most of the piles of wood I have stacked out there.

I would definitely do something for the checks if you want to turn it. These cedar chunks are less than a year old and almost completely dry throughout, even though they all at least a foot in diameter. The checks didn't look all that bad on the end but they run pretty deep, unfortunately. That bowl I posted a picture of would have been at least a 3rd larger but I had to turn away all of the cracks because I could tell that they would not hold up well. When there aren't any cracks, the cedar is really nice to turn and the color is pretty spectacular. Shop smells good too.


----------



## duckmilk

You and Gary were here in June last year Nathan and the logs had been sitting around for 3 - 4 months before that IIRC. So even with painting the ends, I would guess they are pretty dry.
Great job on the turnings. The spill over vase is something I have never seen before. And yes, I'll bet your shop did smell great 
There is a guy in Tioga with a couple of sawmills that handles that stuff all the time. Every time I drive by, there are piles of logs sitting out. I'll bet you could get some good cut-offs pretty cheaply.


----------



## Lazyman

Hard to believe that was as long ago as June but it was a pretty nice day as I recall and wasn't ridiculously hot. Only one of the pieces was from you Duck and it is actually rough turned and drying in a bag of shavings. Most of the cedar I have shown is actually from a stash I picked up from a house in Richardson a couple of months later I think. I may have to look for that Tioga sawyer. He might have some other interesting woods too.


----------



## bndawgs

Looks like I'm getting one of my sanders tomorrow. I'm anxious to get it set up and running.

Other than that, I have a nice full day of work today and tomorrow.


----------



## doubleG469

I am actually trying to figure out what to do with biggest piece of that Cedar stash now. it's got a lot a cracks in the end so…

But in other news I am on to the final finishing of my swap piece. It's been a new challenge for me to get it to look right so I hope it finishes well.


----------



## bndawgs

Speaking of turnings, Woodcraft has those pump n grind kits on sale. Not quite as good as in the past, but $5 off nonetheless.


----------



## bndawgs

> I am actually trying to figure out what to do with biggest piece of that Cedar stash now. it s got a lot a cracks in the end so…
> 
> But in other news I am on to the final finishing of my swap piece. It s been a new challenge for me to get it to look right so I hope it finishes well.
> 
> - doubleG469


Did that piece of cedar I sent you work for anything?


----------



## HokieKen

I don't see nothing wrong with a little pump and grind Steve.


----------



## bndawgs

> I don t see nothing wrong with a little pump and grind Steve.
> 
> - HokieKen


Heck no. Especially when it's $5 off


----------



## HokieKen

I don't see them $5 off Steve? Still shows $17.99. Is that maybe just your local store? Got a link?


----------



## bndawgs

Oh, just looked. Sale starts May 1. It was in the flyer.

Save $6 actually.


----------



## HokieKen

Awesome. I'll be getting some. Penn State has been out of stock for months now.


----------



## bndawgs

CA glue and crushed up sidewalk chalk










Turned out decent for first try


----------



## Lazyman

More fun with cedar. A small box from an off cut. I could actually hear this one cracking as I was working on it so I finally just stopped before it came apart.


----------



## Lazyman

How about a teaser…I may have finally found my inspiration for my swap item. A friend collected a couple of sycamore logs for me about a year ago. By the time I was able to get them from him they had cracked pretty badly.


















I sliced it open today to see how bad it and found this. Cracking wasn't as bad as I expected and the spalting is pretty nice.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice Sycamore Nathan 

Looking like a wood butcher's shop in here…


----------



## clieb91

Nathan, Really cool looking pieces, Love Cedar should work with it more than I have. Nice score on the Sycamore!

Neat Idea Kenny, I really had to take a good look to see what it was.

Steve, Nice Save. Love the idea and may have to try that out, got a ton of broken chalk sitting up in the garage.

CtL


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice sycamore, Nathan. Nice meat hooks, Kenny. Nice opener, Steve.

I spent the morning on errands, including a trip to the bank and UPS. Spent the afternoon carrying things. Every box that has tools for the shop is now in the shop. As is my big bench. Only thing left to be moved is the bandsaw, and that'll be a couple weeks before I move it. Plus I ordered a couple hundred bucks of stuff from Lowe's, including a post for my post drill, hinges for the brace till I'm working on, handles for the drawers in the brace till, a couple sheets of plywood, and posts for four more birdhouses. Figure if I'm going to pop for the delivery, I'm going to make sure I get everything I need or a while, especially for the awkward 8 foot long things that don't fit well in my 6 foot pickup bed.

My sweetie's pretty happy that she gets to clean the garage now and start setting up shelves and hooks for yard tools and hoses and such. I might be testing the shop air conditioner tomorrow. Forecast is for mid-80s here. In April.


----------



## clieb91

Dave, Sounds like a productive day. Man talk about temps going from one direction to another for ya. Thought it was bad here with the fluctuations.

It's Thursday and I am off for 3 days after working 4 10s in an row. So hopefully will get some shop time and make some things as well as do some cleaning up.

CtL


----------



## Lazyman

There you go again Kenny, pissing me off showing pictures of your shop with room to walk around in it.

A front blew through Tuesday night and cooled things down so the weather was nice yesterday, though a little windy, and should be today too but it is supposed to be in the 90's by the weekend. I might have to do a preseason check on my shop A/C. I may have to don a mask and make a beer run too.


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan whats this thing you have called shop ac? Now youre making me jealous


----------



## HokieKen

If you want some extra room Nathan, you can ship that CNC you got to me )


----------



## bndawgs

Nathan is getting rid of stuff too clear up space?

I could use a sharpening station. Lmk


----------



## Keebler1

Nathans just going to give me his CNC since I can just pick it up and he doesn't have to ship it


----------



## Lazyman

Fat chance guys. I will cram more stuff in before I get rid of any of it. I just need to use up some of the wood I've got stored in there and then I will have room for more stuff. I am sure that there is a better way to lay things out. I just haven't figured it out yet. I am not very good a putting things back where they belong either. It so bad now I have to clean up the shop with a leaf blower.

Keebler, My shop A/C is one of those portable units that you usually vent out a window that a friend gave me about 4 or 5 years ago. It has about the max BTU you can get at 120V. It also has a heat pump mode that makes the shop usable in the winter too. Since my garage door faces west, it significantly increases my shop time. I used to vent it out underneath the garage door by using some 2×4s to make a gap but that was not very energy efficient. About about a year and half ago, I bought 2 exhaust ports for the garage door that are designed for car mechanics that want to run a hose from the tailpipe outside for the exhaust and intake and added weather stripping along the top and sides and it probably improved the temperature by about 10° in both A/C and heaters modes. You can find used units on Craigslist or FB Marketplace if you keep your eyes open. When this old unit finally goes (knock wood), I may have to look at having a mini-split installed.


----------



## Keebler1

I looked at a mini split and they are expensive. Guess ill have to continue to sweat. Good news $500 bonus will be paid on the 7th


----------



## Lazyman

I looked at mini-splits a couple of years ago when the blower blade on this unit broke and I couldn't find a replacement (finally repaired it with JB Weld and it is still holding). I don't remember the company now but I found one that was supposedly a DIY kit you can install yourself. It even came pre-charged but even if you had to get an AC guy to evacuate and charge it that would still be less than half of most of the other units I saw, especially with the installation costs associated with them. Another option I found was a portable unit designed for large tents and pop up campers that I could sit outside and run hoses through the door.

Let me know if you need some help deciding what to spend your bonus on 

My stimulus money was finally deposited last night.


----------



## bndawgs

I've seen mini splits for 1200 at home depot on sale. They're the diy units. I'd love one, but it's easier to in an unfinished garage


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I have the DIY Mr Cool unit that came pre-charged. Cost about $1200 and works great. Can heat the place too if I ever really need that option.


----------



## doubleG469

> Did that piece of cedar I sent you work for anything?
> 
> - Steve


It's sitting on a table, have not even thought about what to turn with it. I will look at that and see if inspiration hits me. It'd be a really small bowl, maybe a small hollow form or a very thin lidded box? Hmmm…


----------



## Lazyman

Here are some small pieces of veneer I cut from an offcut of the sycamore. I often throw small chunks this size out but the quartersawn grain and spalting were just too special this time.









I'm having a problem throwing out even tthe smallest scraps


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan im thinking either dust collection or starting a hand tool course online to learn to work with planes and by hand. No Im not planning on throwing my tailed tools out like Dave just have a lot of joinery and skills to learn. I do hetter with step by step instruction than youtube. Speaking of anyone ever looked at handtoolschool.com? What do yall hand tool users think of it?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Keebs, if I was going to dump money into online courses, it would be to Paul Sellers. Looks like it's only $15 a month too.

Masterclasses


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Just browsing that site for Paul Sellers and they have a sister site with free stuff there for techniques. Looks like a decent site.

Sister Site


----------



## HokieKen

Sellers has tons of free content too Keebler. That's the way I would go as well. He's great about going step by step and making it plain enough for anyone to follow.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Plus when he mumbles stuff under his breathe it's always good stuff so pay attention. He's who I learned how to do my hand tool woodworking from. He's good.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That stuff looks great Nathan. Would be an exceptional box top or something.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Speaking of anyone ever looked at handtoolschool.com? What do yall hand tool users think of it?


I haven't. The best I've found for working with hand tools, especially planes, is the Mortise & Tenon Magazine Foundations video. But I've also read a ton of books and articles along the way, so picking any one video or book is tough.

If I hadn't moved away from MN, I'd probably be taking classes at The School of Wood or up at North House except for the virus shutting everything down. I also had planned a class with Elia Bizzarri at some point this year or next. We'll see…


----------



## EarlS

> Here are some small pieces of veneer I cut from an offcut of the sycamore. I often throw small chunks this size out but the quartersawn grain and spalting were just too special this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a problem throwing out even tthe smallest scraps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


Those aren't scraps, they are flat rate box fillers for swaps.

BTW -the CV-19 is putting a real cramp in the local breweries. Things better get straightened out or one of you poor chaps will be getting a skunked 6-pack of Milwaukee's Best and some dead fall from the woods behind the house for the beer swap (and corn, of course).


----------



## HokieKen

Is there some notable difference between a "skunked" sixer of beast and just a regular sixer of beast?


----------



## DavePolaschek

It's possible for Beast to get worse, and that's coming from *me.*

Nathan, if they're big enough to make beads out of, they're not scraps or garbage, they're just offcuts you haven't found a use for yet.


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan think I see a bottle stopper or couple of pen blanks in one of those off cuts


----------



## Lazyman

I am still coming up the hand tool learning curve myself. Probably the most important skill to learn and the first one to get good at in my experience is sharpening. If your plane irons and chisels are not sharpened properly, no amount of step by step help on using them is going to do you any good. Trying to repeat what you are being taught will be very frustrating. It wasn't until I happened to buy one from a downsizing woodworker that was tuned and ready that I realized what I was doing wrong. And get some decent saws. Most people can turn a really nasty looking plane or chisel into a nice usable tool with just little work but making an old rusty saw into something worth using can be another level up in the tool rehab.



> It's possible for Beast to get worse, and that's coming from *me.*
> *
> Nathan, if they're big enough to make beads out of, they're not scraps or garbage, they're just offcuts you haven't found a use for yet. *
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


And THAT is one reason my shop is so dang full. Maybe I need to move to NM to force me to use or kull some of it.

One scrape down eleventy billion to go: 3" vase


----------



## DavePolaschek

> And get some decent saws. Most people can turn a really nasty looking plane or chisel into a nice usable tool with just little work but making an old rusty saw into something worth using can be another level up in the tool rehab.


Or if you have a nasty saw, send it to Bob at rmsaws.com and have him rehab it for you.

Sharp tools make a huge difference.

Nathan, if you move to NM, bring lumber. We've got Alpine here who have pretty good supply, but prices are almost double what I got used to paying in MN.


----------



## Lazyman

Hah. So you are saying that if anyone drives by Santa Fe, they should bring some wood with them!


----------



## GrantA

I'll have to skim back through here, haven't been following along really- it's a good thing I didn't sign up for this one

I thought about yall when I saw this- surely Kenny needs a quarantine project right??


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Hah. So you are saying that if anyone drives by Santa Fe, they should bring some wood with them!


Well, let's just say I've heard worse ideas.

When I was planning to go back to MN for a saw sharpening class in mid-April, I had enough cash set aside to fill the back of my truck with lumber for the trip home.


----------



## HokieKen

Squirrel tables! Now I know what to get em for Christmas!

Here's a teaser:


----------



## duckmilk

Micky and Minnie for the grandkids?


----------



## duckmilk

> I am still coming up the hand tool learning curve myself. Probably the most important skill to learn and the first one to get good at in my experience is sharpening. If your plane irons and chisels are not sharpened properly, no amount of step by step help on using them is going to do you any good. Trying to repeat what you are being taught will be very frustrating. It wasn t until I happened to buy one from a downsizing woodworker that was tuned and ready that I realized what I was doing wrong. And get some decent saws.
> 
> - Lazyman


Truer words were never spoken, except by Paul Sellers and some others that do it. I learned to sharpen my own saws from watching a blog by Andy (LJ name Brit) who put all of his instructions from that into a 2 hour video, which is free, only asking for a small donation to a charity.
The rest was from practice, in both sharpening and technique. In fact, I just hand cut some mortises in pine and re-learned a very important lesson … pine doesn't behave worth a crap with chisels. Doh!

Taking classes is good if you have the time and money, but the classes alone won't get you there. Practice will.

Plus, you can listen to the radio while you're working by hand.


----------



## duckmilk

Dang!!! I just agreed with Nathan twice in one afternoon. Once here and the other on the SOTS thread. I need another beer.


----------



## HokieKen

Andy's video is awesome. I still have to send miter saws to BobS though.

Nope Duck, those will be an anniversary gift for my wife. You'll have to wait to see the finished product ;-)

This one is almost finished. Some fine details to wrap up and I'll put a pin in it. This week's lunch project 

















My wife's Aunt hinted around last fall when I was carving for the kids that she loves turtles. So I'll send this one to her.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice turtle Kenny!


----------



## HokieKen

I shoulda just waited. Now it's done.


----------



## clieb91

Kenny, That turned out looking real good. Got to say the only thing I saw in your teaser was Mickey Ice Cream Treats. I guess I'm hungry…

I did what I said I would this morning and spent time in my shop building and cleaning. I posted that roughly around 7:30 this morning so about 13 hours later I had this….










very happy that I finally got around to it and replaced the old one. I posted the whole project here if you want to see nothing fancy but oh soo needed.

Hope to get something else done this weekend as well.

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

Ding ding ding! Good eye Chris )









We both loved those as kids but you can't buy them now. Even at Disney, they're completely dipped in chocolate. She beings it up often so I thought a replica would be well recieved ;-) And I'm making two because I'm bound to screw something up on at least one…


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - really nice turtle and some good looking Mickey bars.

I just ordered another 7 sheets of cherry plywood for the built in closets. That makes 13 sheets of plywood and 300 BF of cherry plus 100 BF of walnut and 30 drawer pulls, plus who knows how many boxes of cabinet screws. The base cabinets and drawers are installed, now for the shelf units above them. No fun woodworking projects on the horizon for me. After these are finished, I have more plywood based projects, a built in bookcase and desk for the daughter that is starting her physical therapy doctorate program and living at home to save $$ for the next 2 years, plus a laundry room for SWMBO. Bulk cabinetry work for months….


----------



## duckmilk

Well, that tells my age, never heard of a Mickey Mouse Bar.

I had an exciting afternoon helping the wife wash her horse trailer.


----------



## HokieKen

I might help my wife "wash her horse trailer" too Duck (wink wink)


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I still have to send miter saws to BobS though.


He's probably still pretty backed up. Shoot him a note before mailing a saw.

Nice turtle! Careful Disney doesn't get after you for trademark infringement.

Earl, sorry. Maybe you need to disappear into the shop and work on whatever every once in a while. "What are you going to doin the shop today?" "I have no idea, hon."


----------



## Lazyman

> Dang!!! I just agreed with Nathan twice in one afternoon. Once here and the other on the SOTS thread. I need another beer.
> 
> - duckmilk


Have two more! If more than one person agrees with me in a day, that usually means something bad is going to happen but a couple of extra beers tends to make everything right again.


----------



## Lazyman

double post


----------



## Lazyman

Turtle turned out great. Is that basswood?

Duck, In Texas a Mickey Mouse Bar is just a lame drinking establishment which I am sure that you would avoid.

I considered making a squirrel table so that they would hold still long enough to shoot them. Dang tree rats keep trying to chew their way into my attic.


----------



## HokieKen

Turtle is Pear Nathan.

Try "feeding" the squirrels on their new table. My stepson's neighbor poisons them. The kids were in the backyard one evening and watched one slowly succumb. It was pretty traumatic for them I think. Naturally I tried to comfort them. I told them not to worry, the woman is just a witch and she put a demon into the squirrel that slowly ate its heart. But not to worry because she couldn't do the same to people until she got some more witch practice on squirrels.


----------



## GrantA

That's messed up Kenny, I'd at least have to give the witch a piece of my mind if not a dose of her own medicine (nothing life threatening but laxative could teach a lesson).maybe they aren't friendly neighbors anyways though. I can't stand someone poisoning animals even if it's tree rats. Let my dog be affected by it and there will be hell to pay. 
She just needs a cat, problem solved!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Nice turtle Ken. Your starting to enjoy those lunch breaks I see. The squirrel table is a cool idea. I made some tables and put an insert for business cards that could be filled with corn.


----------



## HokieKen

I doubt if the squirrel poison is strong enough to affect larger animals Grant. It's not uncommon for old timer's around here (the neighbor is a widow in her 80s) to poison pests. It was par for the course not too long ago. And if it were to shut one of Brandon's dogs up by accident I probably wouldn't cry…

What's "You Me and Fudge" Jeff?


----------



## bndawgs

Woodcraft sale starts today. Time for a pump and grind.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> What s "You Me and Fudge" Jeff?
> 
> - HokieKen


do we really want too know ? :<))


----------



## EarlS

"Fudge" is what Jeff says when he reads some of these posts - as in "what the FUDGE was Kenny thinking?" or maybe "that's FUDGED up". Maybe "FUDGE those squirrels" when he decides to make a squirrel picnic table with a hole in it for fudgey squirrel snacks.


----------



## DavePolaschek

It's like Earl offering you corn. It's the way his people greet strangers. ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

Anyone have an extra 2.25" forstner bit they don't need?


----------



## clieb91

Progress Pic sent  
Now hopefully I wont "Fudge" up the project 

CtL


----------



## Keebler1

Just noticed i put the wheel on my bandsaw on backwards seemed to be cutting ok. Should i turn it around or leave it alone?


----------



## HokieKen

Is the blade tracking in about the same spot on both wheels and running square to the table?


----------



## jeffswildwood

> What s "You Me and Fudge" Jeff?
> 
> - HokieKen


I guess I "fudged" that comment. ) You, Me, and fudge is a lady vendor who sells lots of fudge at festivals and craft fairs. She asked for a unique card holder and saw the one I made for my SIL like this. Just had to have one. I set her up and customized it with her vendor name.


----------



## Keebler1

Yes blade is tracking ok


----------



## doubleG469

Ok Steve, so I mounted up that blank of cedar and got a nice hollow form shape to the outside (only one blow out glued back in and finished) too small to put a tenon or mortise into so I glue it up to a sacrificial block and let it dry for a few hours under pressure. Came back out and started hollowing with my Trent Bosch hollowing tools (Mrs got me for Christmas) next thing I know…. hollow form slung across the shop smacks the wall. Glue held - cedar didn't. Break out the star bond medium, lather it up and back in place. Now it's wobbly so tomorrow I'll grind away the sacrificial tenon and mount a new one back centered.


----------



## doubleG469

Oh I didn't mention… cedar sucks.


----------



## Lazyman

I think that the secret to cedar is to turn it 15 minutes after its cut from the tree.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I appreciate all this info about turning ceder. I have a log in the yard I have been wanting to turn. About two years old. I may think twice or if not, be extra careful.


----------



## HokieKen

Lil progress today. Y'all ever cut a mortise for a popsicle stick? It ain't simple.


----------



## Woodmaster1

> Woodcraft sale starts today. Time for a pump and grind.
> 
> - Steve


I took advantage of the sale today 1 gallon of arm r seal. Saved $14 over what HD and the local woodworking store charges.


----------



## mikeacg

I lined up some great pieces of cherry today for my swap item! I'm starting to think I'm not going to get the parts I ordered from Amazon Prime in time so I'm changing directions… I hate doing that this close to picture date but I can't take the chance and be late!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Can't say as I have, Kenny. I probably would have cheated somehow. Maybe by building the stick up so it'd be as thick as my thinnest mortise chisel which is a tenth of an inch wide.

We got our irrigation system put back together yesterday. Turns out in the course of building my shop, the backhoe operator accidentally put nine (or more - I quit watching at nine) leaks into the irrigation system. Oops.

One of my neighbors is running a Mother's Day sale on the knives they make. There's some pretty cool stuff there if anyone's in the market.

Today we're supposed to clean up some ground for planting seeds. I don't think it's very urgent, since we just want them in the ground before the monsoon starts in late June, but my sweetie doesn't want to dilly-dally.

Looks like I might have a flat-rate box of offcuts swap developing, too. Guess that means I should sort through that pile of stuff one of these days.


----------



## Bluenote38

Thought I'd post a pic of my new vac system remote ;-)


----------



## Bluenote38

Agree with Dave I'd have done it as a build up Kenny. I don't have the skill or patience to chop a popsicle size mortise


----------



## Keebler1

What vac system do you have bill?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Thought I'd post a pic of my new vac system remote ;-)


That's almost as fancy as my dust collector, Bill!


----------



## bndawgs

> Ok Steve, so I mounted up that blank of cedar and got a nice hollow form shape to the outside (only one blow out glued back in and finished) too small to put a tenon or mortise into so I glue it up to a sacrificial block and let it dry for a few hours under pressure. Came back out and started hollowing with my Trent Bosch hollowing tools (Mrs got me for Christmas) next thing I know…. hollow form slung across the shop smacks the wall. Glue held - cedar didn't. Break out the star bond medium, lather it up and back in place. Now it's wobbly so tomorrow I'll grind away the sacrificial tenon and mount a new one back centered.
> 
> - doubleG469


Gary, it is sure sounds like you're really rough on your wood.


----------



## bndawgs

Anyone have a recommendation for a flip top cart that they like?

Doing a sander and my planer.


----------



## Keebler1

Steve Ramsey has plans for one in his weekend workshop course. I havent made it yet.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Steve I just built one similar to the this one. I didn't incorporate wiring or anything in it. I just plan to mount a small power strip to it. So it's not a fancy one. I'll also probably mount my benchtop jointer to the side. I wasn't going to but I think I've decided I will.

Mine holds a planer and the grizzly baby drum sander. About 250lbs combined.


----------



## GrantA

Don't let Kenny fool you, he probably used his milling machine with a tiny endmill.

I made a new t-astragal for a friend right before I had to put my truck in the shop then everything got shut down blah blah so I got it installed for them yesterday, turned out great! The old one had the strike plate busted out. 

















I decided against the kerf style weatherstrip so I wouldn't weaken the astragal. The adhesive foam I picked up from lowe's wasn't doing anything for me either though so now I'm debating between spring bronze nail-on or some sort of silicone bulb assuming I find the right dims online.
Any of you used the spring bronze? A quick look didn't show any pictures of the latch area, that's what I'm u sure of with that style. Gotta do some more searching.
Here's a good shot of what I'm working with.


----------



## Bluenote38

> What vac system do you have bill?
> 
> - Keebler1


Just a DD over a shop vac


----------



## HokieKen

Ding ding ding Grant ;-) I did use my mill to make my mortises. 1/8" mortise 1/2" deep, didn't really see an option other than resawing, cutting a groove and gluing it back together.

I used the K-shaped weatherstrip on my front door Grant, can't remember what it's real name is right now. Silicone sounds like a good option for low wear and good sealing but my knowledge of weatherstripping is very limited.


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## GrantA

I found some of Kenny's quarantine stockpile!


----------



## HokieKen

That's stupid. There ain't no white meat on a squirrel.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

you squirrel pickers ever had squirrel pot pie you would not eat checken again :<))


----------



## GrantA

I'd have to be pretty dang hungry…


----------



## Keebler1

Which do yall think will work better jet
Or the rockler?

Or would I be better off to stick with shop vac and dust right cyclone I currently have?


----------



## GrantA

Keebler as for DC vs shopvac, depends what you're using it on. For the bandsaw the shop vac hooked up right at the throat is the best in my experience.
For most other tools the dust collector wins hands down. It's about volume not suction.
In that class of DC there's absolutely no reason to pay any more than whatever the Harbor Freight one can be had for, which is $210 (less 20% from their coupons so it should be $168) plus tax


----------



## Keebler1

Ok ill look at harbor freight some. Getting a $500 bonus this week and thinking about dust collection but may get something else im thinking about. Thanks


----------



## HokieKen

For a hobby shop where you're using one tool at a time, I totally agree with Grant. A smallish portable unit like the HF is the best solution. A shop vac with a cyclone will suffice for bandsaw, router table and most sanders. It may or may not keep up with a planer though. Depends on the planer. For me, it's all about footprint when it comes to DC. The less space it takes up, the more I like it!


----------



## GrantA

Did you get your wiring upgrades done? The DC will need it's own circuit, you're not gonna get by with it and a stationary power tool on the same circuit.
Also count on spending $50-100 minimum to connect it to your tools


----------



## HokieKen

Never had squirrel pie Tony but fry up a couple of them critters, make some gravy with the grease and bake some biscuits and I'm a happy boy


----------



## HokieKen

> Did you get your wiring upgrades done? The DC will need it s own circuit, you re not gonna get by with it and a stationary power tool on the same circuit.
> Also count on spending $50-100 minimum to connect it to your tools
> 
> - GrantA


I can run my portable DC and my bandsaw or router table on the same 20A circuit unless I'm resawing something pretty big and/or hard then it gets sketchy. It'll depend on the current draw obviously, just sayin' you may be able to skate by if you have to ;-)


----------



## Keebler1

Wiring will get done if I get it. All we did when I got the bandsaw was put in a 220. Harbor freight has a 10' hose for $15. Then just need an adaptor down to smaller size for other tools which I have a 4-2 or 2.5 already that might work. Seems like my shop vac is keeping up with my planer just not my table saw. Havent got it hooked up to bandsaw yet


----------



## GrantA

I seem to remember him saying he only had a couple 15a circuits, that's why I mentioned it 
Keebler if your tools have dust ports then you may not need anything else, I think I'd rather swap a bandsaw blade than move the hose though ;-p
I do move the hose in my home shop and can't wait til I don't have to anymore, I have a quick connect on the end of a flex hose which makes it effortless to connect to these flanges

Also good luck finding that hose in stock, I've never seen it in a store


----------



## Lazyman

> Keebler as for DC vs shopvac, depends what you re using it on. For the bandsaw the shop vac hooked up right at the throat is the best in my experience.
> For most other tools the dust collector wins hands down. It s about volume not suction.
> In that class of DC there s absolutely no reason to pay any more than whatever the Harbor Freight one can be had for, which is $210 (less 20% from their coupons) plus tax
> 
> - GrantA


I don't think you can use the 20% coupon on their power tools any more. If look at the fine print on the coupon, it now excludes all of the power tool "brands" including the Central Machinery brand that the DC is sold under. You may have to wait for them to do their periodic mark down to get it at it cheapest. I also excludes a bunch of their other more expensive non power tools like their floor jacks and tool chests. I've not heard anyone complain about this but it clearly lists those exclusions on the coupons. Not sure that I ever really looked at the fine print until recently so maybe thats always been on there and they just ignore it?


----------



## GrantA

I've wondered about that, I used one when I bought mine but that's been probably 5 years or more


----------



## HokieKen

They've always had lots of exclusions. I had to wait for item-specific coupons to buy my welder and my portable bandsaw because they were excluded from the 20% off coupons. I'm not sure central machinery always has been though. I know the toolboxes and floor jacks have always been in the fine print though.


----------



## Lazyman

I switched my table saw over to 220 just so that I didn't have to worry about what other tools I had on the same 110 breaker running at the same time, though I did put in a 30 amp circuit with a 4 gang receptacle and 10 gauge romex so I technically don't have to worry about it. I just have to change plugs when switching between my lathe, bandsaw and table saw but that's not a big deal since I don't really want to trip over the cords when I am not using them.


----------



## HokieKen

I've been meaning to rewire my bandsaw for 230V for about 2 years now… My tablesaw, belt grinder and mill are currently 230. If I switch the bandsaw over, I won't have to worry about overloading either of my 115 circuits. I really need to pull another 230 circuit or add an outlet to the one I have. I really need to add a second 115/20A circuit too so I'm not tempted to plug stuff into the 15A lighting circuit too. Also, I hate doing electrical so in another 2 years I'll be saying this same stuff.


----------



## GrantA

I hear ya if it's already running and you'd have to move a bunch of stuff to add a circuit. I'm looking forward to pulling the trigger on the new shop panels so I can worry about other things haha. I'll have one 480v 3-phase panel and a pair of 208/120v panels, looking like I'll be using about 90 breaker spaces. All the bigger machines get dedicated circuits. I shouldn't have to play musical cords anymore though (at least not in the big shop). I just hope I don't have to buy many more of those 480 breakers- those start out around $85 and that's getting a deal from a surplus place :-/


----------



## Lazyman

My cheap Lowe's Delta table saw made switching easy. All I had to do was flip a switch on the motor and change the plug.


----------



## GrantA

I've wondered why that's not standard protocol Nathan, versus having Joe homeowner fiddle with the motor leads


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan I have the Delta from lowes and it doesnt say anywhere in the specs it can runn 220. Wish it could so I could free up my 15A 110 circuit when using the table saw


----------



## Keebler1

For those in the area this might be neat to watch out for.


----------



## bndawgs

They flew here on Sat morning and I forgot to go watch. They cut the blue smoke when they flew over the hospital here


----------



## Lazyman

> Nathan I have the Delta from lowes and it doesnt say anywhere in the specs it can runn 220. Wish it could so I could free up my 15A 110 circuit when using the table saw
> 
> - Keebler1


Look in the manual. If you have the 36‑725 and not the newer version ( 36‑725t2) which I think has a new 2 HP motor, you should be able to convert it to 220 in just a few minutes. Let me know if you cannot find a manual.


----------



## HokieKen

Teaser.


----------



## GrantA

Ahh so the backwards panel had a purpose! What made you decide on finger joints rather than sliding dumbasses though?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Sliding dumbasses take a *lot* of glue, as I recall…


----------



## HokieKen

Box joints ARE sliding dumbasses with a 1:1 slope.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

that is one sharp looking box you have made Kenny :<)))


----------



## Keebler1

Nice Kenny


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Teaser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Wow. What a nice looking box Ken!


----------



## duckmilk

I like it Kenny!


----------



## Keebler1

See Kenny is done with his swap project. Kenny since you dont have a recipient you can just mail that to me


----------



## doubleG469

Steve I am very hard on my wood… just not used to needing 4 glue blocks to get it done.

So when I go to ship to my recipient, I'll toss it in the mail for you. Maybe you'll like it, if it makes it in one piece.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice box, Kenny!


----------



## Lazyman

Today's turning fun. For some reason I've kept this odd cutoff of live oak that was mostly bark it seems laying around for a couple of years now at least. Today I decided it was to either do something with it or put in the yard waste bag. 









The thickness was pretty uneven so I trimmed several inches off one end and mounted it between centers. 









A little scary at first turning a propeller at 800 RPM but I shaped the bottom and put a tenon to mount on my chuck.










And then shaped the top









I put on a coat of shellac on the top and the reversed it on a vacuum chuck to remove the tenon.










The vacuum pulled some shellac through and created some shellac bubbles on the top so I had to sand and refinish the top but not bad for a piece of bark. Though it turned out smaller than expected.









And of course I lost a little bit of the bark on the far side.


----------



## Keebler1

Nice Nathan


----------



## HokieKen

Very cool Nathan . I woulda probably trashed that piece rather than mounted it up. Glad you have more vision than me!


----------



## Lazyman

This was a variation of a technique that I saw Mike Peace do where he cuts a branch in half down the length and turns a similarly shaped live edge bowl from it. It's a good way to use small branches that are normally too small for bowls.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Very nice Kenny! Good turning Nathan! I have never done a long tray/bowl like that. I might have to give it a shot.


----------



## HokieKen

That is pretty cool. There's enough free wood that I can leave the 4" branches laying so I probably won't be trying it. But it is cool if you have a ton of small wood or just want a bowl of that design for something


----------



## doubleG469

Nicely done Nathan, I have done a few of those and they always remind me of a biplane getting ready for takeoff!


----------



## doubleG469

So over the last couple days I made a giveaway out of some scraps in the garage. 



























A 14"x 16" charcuterie/cutting board of Cherry, Maple and Walnut.


----------



## clieb91

Kenny, That box turned out looking great. and You thought you wouldn't have the time for a swap project… 

Nathan, Braver man then me. I have barely even made a regular bowl, that turned out looking great.

Gary that is a way better use of scraps then what I recently posted. Nicely done.

CtL


----------



## bndawgs

Hmm, ordered some baseball bat blank from Woodcraft and they just showed up with the following damage.

Should I return these? Or is this standard condition?


----------



## bndawgs

Gary, Nice job on the use of scraps. That board turned out great.

Kenny, I'll take you up on that offer for you to make-up me one of those boxes.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I would think that's not acceptable Steve, however, I'm impatient usually and if I could make them work and needed the bats made sooner rather than later I would just use them and probably order from elsewhere in the future.


----------



## bndawgs

Yeah, that's kind of my thinking as well. i'm going to contact them to see if they'll give me a credit or something. they were on sale, so that's why i bought them. i'm in no rush to make them right now.


----------



## bndawgs

wow, kudos to Woodcraft CS. emailed them earlier and they have ordered replacement billets to be sent to me. said i could keep or dispose of the old ones.


----------



## duckmilk

Wow is the correct term Steve.


----------



## HokieKen

I only had to test Woodcraft CS one time. I ordered a Glue bot a couple of years ago and it didn't have a cap when it got here. I shot an email off and had a cap in the mail before I even thought about it again. I don't know if they're always so cooperative but they were for me.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I've had good luck with Woodcraft too. Had a box arrive damaged with stuff missing, and they replaced the missing bits with next day delivery. I've heard of folks having problems, but the one time I had to try their CS, they did a great job.


----------



## bndawgs

I think most of the time, the issues are with the local stores and the old guys (no offense to all you old guys) that work there.

For instance, when I went there to buy my rikon BS, after waiting for about 10 mins, I had to actually go ask the guy if he wanted to sell me a bandsaw or not. No one ever came over to talk to me while I stood at the machine checking it out


----------



## clieb91

Steve, Glad to hear they made it right. We have a local store here and I rarely have a problem with the team there. Though I can see that happening. I have not had the problem with orders as I tend to go over to the store and just have them backorder stuff I need so they get the sale.

CtL


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I think most of the time, the issues are with the local stores and the old guys (no offense to all you old guys) that work there.
> 
> For instance, when I went there to buy my rikon BS, after waiting for about 10 mins, I had to actually go ask the guy if he wanted to sell me a bandsaw or not. No one ever came over to talk to me while I stood at the machine checking it out
> 
> - Steve


this is not a bad thing for me I like to look closely first and not seemed rushed to buy :<)) different strokes for different folks why there is vanilla chocolate and even strawberry LOL


----------



## HokieKen

I agree Tony. The fewer words that are spoken to me, the better I like the staff ;-)

I just turned a rolling pin. For ants.


----------



## HokieKen

Also, vanilla or strawberry rules. Chocolate drools.


----------



## Lazyman

I turned a couple of those a few years ago with a Celtic knot.

If there is no chocolate, there is no point in eating the calories…unless its an IPA. (Then no chocolate)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Kenny, at least you didn't turn a toothpick!

It was a kinda pretty sunset here tonight, boys.


----------



## Lazyman

Kinda!


----------



## Lazyman

How about a teaser. This may be from my swap project. I've got several things in progress in case of a catastrophic failure late in the game .


----------



## EarlS

Dave - you KINDA suck posting a sunset that nice…..

Are you going to print it on some photography paper and make a frame for it?


----------



## HokieKen

Dang Dave, that is pretty.



> Kenny, at least you didn't turn a toothpick!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


It kinda looks like a really badass double toothpick ;-)









In reality, I don't know what you do with those bobs. One is called a seam ripper and the other is called a stilleto. It's a MD gift.

BTW all you SW boys. Mesquite is becoming one of my favorite woods to turn so if any of y'all have it in the burn pile, rescue it for me!

My company gave us notice on Tuesday that starting Wednesday face masks are required at all times unless you're in your office alone with the door shut. Then they gave us crappy little pieces of t-shirt with slits for your ears. Grrr. So I called my mommy and by the end of the day had two custom made ones for me and 1/2 dozen simpler ones to share 









Now if they will just mandate capes I'll be ready to rock.


----------



## HokieKen

> I turned a couple of those a few years ago with a Celtic knot.
> 
> If there is no chocolate, there is no point in eating the calories…unless its an IPA. (Then no chocolate)
> 
> - Lazyman


Here lately, I am seriously dropping the ball on holidays. With Christmas I was turning like a 5-year-old in a Nike factory to get gifts done. For Easter I ordered kits the Friday before good Friday for the eggascopes and now my anniversary is Saturday, my grandson's birthday is Saturday and MD is Sunday. I had every intention of doing some nice glued-up laminations for that sewing tool and for a pen I'm making my Mom but waited too long :-( So now I'm steppin' and fetchin' like my head's on fire and my ass is a catchin' just to get plain wood ones done. I did at least get the Mickey Mouse Ice Cream replicas done for my anniversary. IF I can remember to get some finish on the damn things…

I did turn these a couple of weeks ago for Charles aka AZwoody at Sonora Woodworks. He had some gorgeous Ironwood blanks with unique color and sap/heart wood mixture and wanted a pen/pencil set made for his dad's birthday. He's done me right with some awesome wood so I offered to turn them for him. He sent me some extra wood for my trouble  Way better than money ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave - you KINDA suck posting a sunset that nice…..
> 
> Are you going to print it on some photography paper and make a frame for it?


I've thought of that with some of my sunset photos, Earl. Had a real pretty one that a friend wanted a print of, but iOS had applied an auto-straighten to it, and it went from something I could print out letter sized to something that looked chunky on a postcard. Spent almost a week trying to figure out where all the pixel goodness had disappeared to. I don't think I'll be printing any photos until I get a workflow that doesn't involve Apple hardware at all, so probably not until next winter at earliest (when I have time to fiddle with getting my Raspberry Pi and PineBook Pro working nicely running OpenBSD).

Sorry. I blame dead Steve Jobs.

I do have frame material from he moulding planes class I took last year, but I can't get the good glass I use for framing photos at the moment. I'm trying to find a framer to work with here in Santa Fe, but with everything closed… I may end up just shipping stuff back to my guy in Minneapolis.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> My company gave us notice on Tuesday that starting Wednesday face masks are required at all times unless you re in your office alone with the door shut. Then they gave us crappy little pieces of t-shirt with slits for your ears. Grrr. So I called my mommy and by the end of the day had two custom made ones for me and 1/2 dozen simpler ones to share
> 
> - HokieKen


Can you get a mask with an integral cape? Wouldn't have to be big, just a little neck cape.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Kenny, at least you didn't turn a toothpick!
> 
> It was a kinda pretty sunset here tonight, boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Wow… nice view


----------



## mikeacg

Some of us use seam rippers in our businesses, Kenny!

Did they make you shave your entire body for sterility or just your head?

I had decided to go to Plan B for my swap stuff but now it looks like Amazon has got it together and my swap parts for my original stuff will be here today… Dang! I hate making decisions but that progress picture date is creeping up on me!


----------



## Lazyman

Those iron wood pens are beautiful. Kenny. I turned some iron last year and it is a great turning wood. I may have to order some from Sonora one of these days.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You should Nathan. Charles is a good dude and I know he's been slow during these times so I imagine it would help to do it sooner than later.

Ironwood is a dream to turn. Super nice. I like African blackwood too. Probably my two favorites.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

was gonna post his website but cant seem to find it now :<((((((((


----------



## HokieKen

Ironwood is great to turn for sure. And it polishes out like glass even with no finish applied. I finished those with some CA because of all the sapwood but on my personal pen and pencil set I used all heartwood and they have no finish and are still smooth and polished. Charles has some awesome wood and he'll bend over backwards to make you happy. He has a lot of larger blanks too. At least he did.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Here it is.


----------



## HokieKen

Sonora Woodworks

Thanks for the reminder Tony!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

thanks Dave and Kenny :<))


----------



## HokieKen

Great Minds…


----------



## bndawgs

Kenny, what pen and pencil kit is that? And what size bushing do they use?


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny, what pen and pencil kit is that? And what size bushing do they use?
> 
> - Steve


Pen Kit

Pencil Kit

Bushings


----------



## bndawgs

Thanks, those look really sharp. I wish I had a metal lathe to turn some stepped bushings. That way you only have to have a few sets of bushings.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

sorry for this question BUT

do all the pens take different size bushings ?

if so sounds pretty damn expensive :<((


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Pen bushings are usually around $3-4 and last a long while for several pens so it's not really that bad. Plus many of the bushings fit several different kits if you can keep track of which ones fit what. It's not really that bad. It's a consumable product though, they only last so long depending on how careful you are sanding your pen at the end and don't nick them while turning the pen.


----------



## bndawgs

> sorry for this question BUT
> 
> do all the pens take different size bushings ?
> 
> if so sounds pretty damn expensive :<((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


As far as I can tell, they do. I'm sure there's some overlap, but it seems like they're all different.

When you start looking at other kits, it gets crazy as well. Different set for grinders, different set for pill containers, etc.


----------



## HokieKen

Honestly Steve, it's not worth the effort. I said when I first got the stuff to turn pens that I would just make my own bushings for everything. But when you can buy the bushings for <$5 and it takes 20 minutes to turn them, it just isn't worth it to me. If the bushings cost more than that, I'll make my own or if it's something I won't turn more than a few times, I'll make some aluminum ones because it's much faster to machine than steel.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I have a metal lathe too and I agree with Kenny. Just not worth the time and effort of keeping stock on hand to turn them.

A stepped one wouldn't work anyway because the ends would have to be flush with the end of your blank when you're done turning. If essentially all pens have the same inside diameter then there isn't a way to get the outside diameter to meet flush with whatever the OD bushing needs it to be. The other sizes would get in the way.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm about fed up with pen mandrels though. I've tried 3 different mandrels with a mandrel saver and with a live center and they never run true consistently. I'm gonna be making my own mandrel that mounts in my chuck before long. I may try the turn between centers route first but I like the convenience of a mandrel. Would be even better if it fit in my chuck. I did try holding my MT2 shank in my chuck but it didn't work very well. Would have taken me a good chunk of time to tweek it to run true.


----------



## bndawgs

Well there goes my brilliant idea to eliminate the pen bushing market.

Kenny, how do you know that your mandrels don't run true? I have one that came with the lathe, but I don't know if it's true or not. I've turned a couple kits and didn't notice anything off. But who knows, maybe mine is off too?


----------



## HokieKen

If you haven't noticed anything off, your's runs true. I sometimes get a little step on one side of the bushing when the other side is turned flush. So I have to sand it flush on all sides. It may not be my mandrel. It's possible it's something in the lathe. My first stop will be to check the taper dimensions in the spindle and indicate it to make sure it's running true. Then make sure the tailstock is aligned properly. THEN I can blame the mandrels ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

Here's some progress pics of a project I started way too long ago



















I need to research a finish that will really show off the grain of the cherry


----------



## HokieKen

Nice Steve. I like straight oil-based poly for Cherry if you just want to pop the grain some. If you want to darken it some too, give it a coat or two of BLO then top coats of Poly.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, we made it to town for groceries and a trip to The Bad Bank, where my sweetie closed her account. Been nothing but headaches, so of course when she wanted to close the account, they made her come in to do it in person.

$250 worth of groceries, but there was an $80 bottle of Maker's Mark in there, which was $35 off when I said, "but it said $48.something on the shelf!" Got basically a whole pork belly worth of bacon in there, too. And we actually scored a 4-pack of Scott 1000 TP. Praise be!

I've been ok with most of the rules put in by our governor during the virus crisis, but I sure wish we could get booze delivered without having to drive to town like some sort of cavemen. Oh well.

Steve, I use BLO and the lightest shellac I can get on cherry, and I'm generally pretty happy with the results. If I've got time, I'll give it a "sunshine bath" for a day or two to pop the color.

That nice view is looking across our street from our "back" portale (the front of our house faces away from the street). If any of y'all end up in the Santa Fe area once things get back to normal, you'll be welcome to sit out there and watch the sunset with me. As long as we don't have a windy day (25-40mph winds today - probably no sunset viewing this evening), it's a pretty regular thing.


----------



## GrantA

Granted I haven't turned a whole heap of pens, a dozen or so I'd say, but I have no bushings and haven't felt like I was missing out. You definitely don't *have* to have em. Don't let that hold you back from trying a pen kit or three

As for the mandrel, I have one that threads onto my spindle and it works great


----------



## HokieKen

How do you keep the blank from spinning free without bushings Grant?


----------



## GrantA

I use the little plastic bushings that came with the mandrel to take up the empty space on the mandrel but I don't use the specific diameter bushings you can buy for turning the diameter, I just use calipers


----------



## HokieKen

Gotcha. So you only do pens with the 7mm tubes then I assume? That works. The bushings sure make it nice and easy to get the diameter dead right though


----------



## GrantA

That's right, and none of that means I wouldn't like to use some nor that I won't ever need em, just pointing out that you don't need all that stuff to get started. Just get 7mm kits and go to town.


----------



## clieb91

Well, that was a lot of banter in a short time. 
Dave Gorgeous Sunset.

Kenny, Nice Mask, my wife has been making a ton of them lately and we just recently decided to make only custom orders, too much hassle on the website for non-custom.

In regards to bushings, they can be a bit of a pain to keep track of but I do find them helpful and makes the job that much faster. If you start doing a lot of stuff though and collecting them I highly suggest a good way to organize them…










This is my latest attempt and it has worked the best out of all of them. I mini storage container set from HF and a free Mag Bar from HF. The box is stored in a drawer near the lathe with the bushings that I do not use as often. These are the ones I use on a regular basis.

With that said I am off to turn a few things 

CtL


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Funny you should mention that Chris.

I've just spent a week 3D printing a couple sets of these. I still need to clean up the edges and the posts but it'll store 12 sets and there's room for a label on top.


----------



## bndawgs

Any other good places to go foe clock parts besides klockit?


----------



## EarlS

> Here s some progress pics of a project I started way too long ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to research a finish that will really show off the grain of the cherry
> 
> - Steve


Arm-R-Seal does a really good job of bringing out the grain on cherry (and walnut, and chestnut, and maple)


----------



## bndawgs

Apparently I should have looked for available parts before starting a project that was posted a couple years ago. Lol

I need a 7.5" square clock face.


----------



## GrantA

Leave it in the sun for a bit and it'll be darker


----------



## HokieKen

Is it a particular clock face or do you just need any 7.5" square clock face Steve?


----------



## Keebler1

Turners warehouse hase some containers cheap


----------



## bndawgs

Any decent looking one Kenny.


----------



## HokieKen

Here's one Steve.


----------



## HokieKen

My bushings come in little plastic bags with the label on them. That's where they stay and I keep all the baggies in a tackle box type organizer. I know, it's pretty fancy.


----------



## bndawgs

Thanks Kenny. Think I saw that site in a brief search, but didn't check it out.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Those are what I use now Keebs, they eat more space. Turner's Warehouse isn't far from me. I grab a lot of stuff over there. Small small family business. Good people. If these suck I'll stick with the ones from Turner's warehouse.


----------



## Keebler1

Bad thing about turners warehouse for me is shipping. Got my subscription box in last week now i have 2 sets of bushings in the bags instead of those containers.

Kenny I kept them in their labelled bags till i got those containers. Its a lot easier for me to get them when they arent in a box with all my drill bits and stuff in bags


----------



## HokieKen

Well you're obviously just not as cheap and lazy as me Keebler.


----------



## HokieKen

The first, and only, can of paste wax I've ever bought is about at its end.









I'd say it's lasted 6 or 7 years protecting all of my cast iron from rust, lubricating all sorts of stuff and giving that last little but of shine and protection to dozens of finishes. I don't remember what I paid for it but it was worth at least 10X whatever it was! Time to grab another can next time I'm in lowes!


----------



## clieb91

Steve, check cherrytreetoys, they usually have a selection.

Kenny, Glad that works for ya, I tried that and was constantly looking for the right ones. Actually I seem to have misplaced a set now even with this concept. Gotta love those purchases that last forever my container of EEE is like 5 years old and just about out as well. I began dating them when the last one ran out. I think my wax i'm a year into and there is less than a 1/4" missing.

Kelly, Good solution I saw those somewhere , but wasn't sure how well it would work.

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

To be fair Chris, I only started turning pens last fall so I haven't really amassed all that many bushings yet. I just counted 10 sets. If the collection continues to grow at the same rate, I'll probably have to explore other options…

Just finished up some MD gifts. My mom will be happy of your scrap Walnut Earl. Which this represents the end of :-(


----------



## HokieKen

Finally got some finish on these and put a fork in them too.


----------



## EarlS

> The first, and only, can of paste wax I've ever bought is about at its end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say it's lasted 6 or 7 years protecting all of my cast iron from rust, lubricating all sorts of stuff and giving that last little but of shine and protection to dozens of finishes. I don't remember what I paid for it but it was worth at least 10X whatever it was! Time to grab another can next time I'm in lowes!
> 
> - HokieKen


You can borrow some of mine. I still have 3/4 of a tin left after 10-12 years. I guess I need to wax my cast iron more often.

Sounds like I need to get a box of scraps and some wax together for Kenny. The pen and key chain look sweet.

Believe it or not, I'm down to a couple of pieces of QSWO and some chestnut that I have in reserve for some future special project, a few boards of cherry, and a few scraps. The wood pile is gone. All of the cherry and walnut has been consumed by the closet cabinets. Darn - guess that means I'll have to buy more. I might need to head up to see the sawyer after things get back to normal.


----------



## Lazyman

My can is over 30 years old but getting pretty low








I do have another can that I use on wood that doesn't take so long for the petroleum smell to subside. I use this one mostly for rust prevention.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Just finished up some MD gifts. My mom will be happy of your scrap Walnut Earl. Which this represents the end of :-(





> Believe it or not, I'm down to a couple of pieces of QSWO and some chestnut that I have in reserve for some future special project, a few boards of cherry, and a few scraps. The wood pile is gone.


Geez. Sounds like neither of you planned for a pandemic. I'd offer to send a box of goodies to each of you, but I'm out of boxes. Maybe it's time to order some from the postal orifice…


----------



## Lazyman

Turned another little bowl from a piece of sCrap.


----------



## Keebler1

Nice job Kenny and Nathan


----------



## clieb91

Kenny Both gifts came out looking great. If you only choose 2 or 3 kits and stick with them there are not a lot of bushings to deal with. I tend to like to try new ones and see how they turn out and sell, so some of the bushings I have were used for a first run and perhaps not much else. Have found a few that can be reused for other kits but it is a rarity with the way most of the companies are making them all just a wee-bit different.

I too am working my way slowly through my wood supply. Used a lot of the turning stock I've had recently, need to go through my park wood and possibly get rid of some that is no longer usable due to checking.

Nathan, Nice little bowl.

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, I'm settling in to a couple of kits that I really like Chris. It'll just take me a while to explore and find my favorites. When I first decided to give pens a go, I bought a starter set that PSI had on sale so I had a bunch of different kits and associated bushings before I really had any idea what I liked. I like trying different ones too, it's almost addicting sometimes because it's so quick and easy to get a pen from start to finish in an hour or so 

Nathan - nice turning but that's some pretty "meh" wood. Question: what do you do with all these bowls you make? I enjoy turning bowls but just don't have need for a bunch of wood bowls so I don't do it all that often. Just curious if you actually find uses for them or give them away, sell them or what.



> Geez. Sounds like neither of you planned for a pandemic. I'd offer to send a box of goodies to each of you, but I'm out of boxes. Maybe it's time to order some from the postal orifice…
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Thanks Dave but actually I'm in really good shape with wood ;-) That was just the last of the sweet little pieces of that burl-ish Walnut that Earl sent me a couple of years ago. I've been quite stingy with it. It made that pen/keychain set I posted last night and this:



I'm really, really sad that it's gone. I have a boatload of Walnut still but none that looks like that…


----------



## HokieKen

Well, I see project cards are broke. Again.

It's this:


----------



## jeffswildwood

Look out Ken, there coming…...


----------



## HokieKen

I need a couple of those Jeff!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Thanks Dave but actually I'm in really good shape with wood ;-) That was just the last of the sweet little pieces of that burl-ish Walnut that Earl sent me a couple of years ago. I've been quite stingy with it. It made that pen/keychain set I posted last night and this:


Okie-dokie. I still ordered a 10-pack of medium flat rate boxes. Pretty sure I'll find a use for them at some point. Like some future swap…


----------



## HokieKen

Actually, I think I was holding a box for you until you got settled in NM… Pretty sure I'm one behind after the last box of stabilized scale material you sent  Got some spalted Maple in need of cactus juice whenever you're ready to start stabilizing.


----------



## Keebler1

If yall really want to try different pen kits berea hardwoods has a subscription box. The small one costs $57 a month shipped. The one i just got had 2 ball point pens a roller ball pen and a fountain pen, 3 blanks and al bushings needed to turn. I just had to get the drill bits for it.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, that sounds right to me. I've found the boxes that have all the stabilizing equipment, but I haven't ordered more cactus juice yet. I figure that'll be a while yet. Gotta get my brace till done and then start cranking out the bookcases.


----------



## HokieKen

> Yeah, that sounds right to me. I've found the boxes that have all the stabilizing equipment, but I haven t ordered more cactus juice yet. I figure that'll be a while yet. Gotta get my brace till done and then start cranking out the bookcases.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Shoot me the new address and I'll work on getting a box out in the next couple weeks. I have a couple other boxes of wood to pack up and ship too. I'll do it all at once


----------



## Lazyman

Now THAT is a rodent I can appreciate. At least making something out of the pelts would be worth the trouble to shoot them.

Kenny, In this case, it was a piece of pecan sapwood that I found in the bottom of a box of smalls set aside for tool handles and such. Even though it is sapwood it was nice and hard. Pecan is really nice to turn and I think that I kept it because I was hoping that the branch knot might be more interesting than it turned out. I decided to experiment rather than just throwing it out. It is also a good way to practice getting a clean final cut to minimize sanding. Just something to do. Half the fun is just seeing if I can turn a scrap into something at least somewhat interesting. I don't sell anything. I just force friends, family and new acquaintances to take them and my kids regularly raid my pile for gifts to friends. That might explain why my friends don't visit as much as they used to. My wife's hobby is selling old crap she finds at garage sales on FB marketplace and when my pile gets too big, she will throw one in to someone who buys something. This one IS pretty boring so if it sits too long, it might still wind up getting thrown out, if I can't pawn it off on someone.


----------



## Woodmaster1

> Look out Ken, there coming…...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jeffswildwood


I need one of those for my dog to chase. He is getting bored just chasing the regular squirrels.


----------



## HokieKen

You never know what's inside until you open it up Nathan. I was just curious if you turn so many bowls because you need the bowls or if it was just for the fun of it ;-) I'm fully onboard with either!


----------



## clieb91

I keep telling myself that is one of the reasons I don't turn larger things like bowls is I have ne idea what to do with the when they are finished. I know several guys in my woodturning club that just have a bunch of them sitting around in their shop. The club has recently gone a bit heavy on embellishment of pieces and had some workshop;s and demonstrations on coloring, pyrography and carving. Good way to dress up plain looking wood.

CtL


----------



## PCDub

> The first, and only, can of paste wax I've ever bought is about at its end.
> ...
> Time to grab another can next time I'm in lowes!
> 
> - HokieKen


I went into HD to get a can last year, and when I told the young clerk what I was looking for, she looked at me and said "let me get help." She found an older colleague and said "this person is looking for *face wax*" and her colleague looked at me quizzically. I said "PASTE wax" and the colleague walked me right to the aisle…

I still laugh about "face wax".....


----------



## DavePolaschek

I wonder if face wax is like moustache wax.

https://video.twimg.com/tweet_video/EXONwyrXsAU8Sri.mp4


----------



## bndawgs

Nice to be able to grab a piece of cherry when you need it from the stockpile. Was on top, so does have some twist to it. But only need 2 4×10x. 75 out of it.


----------



## bndawgs

There we go.


----------



## Lazyman

> I keep telling myself that is one of the reasons I don t turn larger things like bowls is I have ne idea what to do with the when they are finished. I know several guys in my woodturning club that just have a bunch of them sitting around in their shop. The club has recently gone a bit heavy on embellishment of pieces and had some workshop;s and demonstrations on coloring, pyrography and carving. Good way to dress up plain looking wood.
> 
> CtL
> 
> - clieb91


I didn't turn anything for about 3 months over the winter, partly because my bowl inventory was too high. I've got to work down my inventory of turning blanks I collected over the last year so I can use my patio again, which is part of the reason I joined the swap-inspiration to work through the pile. In the future, I am going to try to write down the address when I find some free wood in a trash pile and drop off something made from their trash.

Lately I have been experimenting with hollow forms but I also have a list of a few finishing techniques I want to try too, though I am not sure one will make it into my swap item.


----------



## EarlS

I saw a travesty yesterday. One of my neighbors cut down a couple of trees. I couldn't tell what the first one was, but it was probably 14" diameter. By the time he was done, he had a big stack of firewood. The second one was walnut, 2' or more in diameter. If I were to guess, there was probably 80-100 BF worth of usable wood that he also cut and chopped into firewood.

Later, we were walking the dogs and walked past a dismantled oak that was 3' or so in diameter. It had been cut down as part of the ongoing road project. The logs were 7-8' long and I asked the neighbor what was going to happen to it. He said "firewood". None of the log buyers around here want to buy residential trees.


----------



## Lazyman

They are probably worried that there could be nails or other metal embedded in the wood that play havoc or could even ruin a blade. The are often taken down because they have bad heart rot making them less valuable. A solid, straight walnut should make it worth the risk but it would likely have to be a small independent sawyer to want to mess with it.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> I saw a travesty yesterday. One of my neighbors cut down a couple of trees. I couldn t tell what the first one was, but it was probably 14" diameter. By the time he was done, he had a big stack of firewood. The second one was walnut, 2 or more in diameter. If I were to guess, there was probably 80-100 BF worth of usable wood that he also cut and chopped into firewood.
> 
> Later, we were walking the dogs and walked past a dismantled oak that was 3 or so in diameter. It had been cut down as part of the ongoing road project. The logs were 7-8 long and I asked the neighbor what was going to happen to it. He said "firewood". None of the log buyers around here want to buy residential trees.
> 
> - EarlS


Exactly this scenario has had me considering purchasing a band mill. But, at this point, it would not be profitable and would consume lots of time, effort, wood drying and wood storage space - none of which I have. But it just hurts to see fine trees chopped up and burned.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I've struggled with this too. The mill would really only need to pay for itself and not super fast either but the time and room such a hobby would consume would be considerable. That on top of needing a trailer well suited, if not specifically designed to retrieve logs (like Matt Cremona) and a truck that would pull it at capacity, the whole proposition has the ability to get expensive quickly depending on what you have to start with. A future nearly guaranteed desire for a tractor or skid steer adds that much more to the total investment.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> I ve struggled with this too. The mill would really only need to pay for itself and not super fast either but the time and room such a hobby would consume would be considerable. That on top of needing a trailer well suited, if not specifically designed to retrieve logs (like Matt Cremona) and a truck that would pull it at capacity, the whole proposition has the ability to get expensive quickly depending on what you have to start with. A future nearly guaranteed desire for a tractor or skid steer adds that much more to the total investment.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I have been following Cremona along getting his new setup online, building that trailer in the snow, and the new mill. Nope, not envious, at all.


----------



## bndawgs

Ahhh, finally got some stuff in glue up.

So time to enjoy one of these 









First one up from Asheville, NC. 









Almost time to take out the pot roast.

Hope everyone is making out on mothers day


----------



## clieb91

I struggle with the firewood thing constantly. Every tiem we take down a tree a the par I think of so much that could be done with it. We having been trying hard to convert much of it to at least firewood and mulch so that it is at least used. I try if possible to always salvage a piece or two, but my racks at home are pretty full of logs I have been drying.

I too hope your day has gone well, it was quite good here as we were able to take a nice long drive and even found a few farm stands open and doing normal business. A little bit of normal is just what the wife needed. Did up a regular steak for her and venison steaks for my daughter and I.

CtL


----------



## DavePolaschek

Milling is a nice fantasy, but I talked to the guy from Minnesota Milling when I bought the slab of elm from him that became my low bench, and it's also damned hard work. And turns out even though he had connections with a few tree services and enough land to set up multiple shipping containers as solar kilns, he ended up going out of business.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Sad. But so true.
I think it could be done with the proper profit focus. Find a niche, mine would be high-end custom countertops (live edge) for high-end homes. I'd try to establish relationships with builders. Sell the idea of incorporating a tree from the property, when it is first cleared, into the home when it is built.
There, free business model! I don't think I'll ever use it but one of y'all go give it a shot!


----------



## RichBolduc

Now that I'm back in the office… Maybe I can screw around on here more often. Lol

Still mad I missed this

Rich


----------



## Woodmaster1

Shipped out my swap items today. Now on to bigger things. A chest for the grandson's graduation gift, and farmhouse table for my daughter.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, I think it could be done, John. But I'm pretty sure I don't have the discipline to do so. I'm glad there's guys who do make a go of it.

Rich, maybe you'll just have to run the next one so you can't miss it. ;-)

Nice work Woodmaster, shipping before all the progress pictures are even in.


----------



## Lazyman

Progress picture sent.


----------



## Lazyman

Progress pics are due in 3 days with ship day 2 weeks later. Getting close.


----------



## HokieKen

Any of you turners aware of 2mm pencil kits that have the clutch mechanism instead of the auto-advance one? I've found 3mm and 5.6mm clutch pencil kits and would REALLY like to have some 2mm kits…


----------



## Lazyman

Have looked to see if you can deconstruct one you have and make your own kit?


----------



## HokieKen

Yes and not easily Nathan. Definitely do-able but probably only in desperation…


----------



## DavePolaschek

Kenny, a quick duck duck go turned up this one as the first hit. There's a few other choices… not sure if that's the kind of mechanism you're after or not.


----------



## HokieKen

Nope. That's a "click" pencil which advances the lead a set distance when you push the plunger. A clutch mechanism lets the lead move freely when you press the plunger and you pull it out where you want it and release the plunger


----------



## bndawgs

can't you just do the click and then pull out how much you want?


----------



## HokieKen

Sorta Steve. But it retracts a little bit when you release the plunger so you can't set it where you want it and have it stay.


----------



## Lazyman

I did find a 3mm sketch pencil at Craft Supplies USA (woodturnerscatalog.com). Very weird that no one makes a 2mm one.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Ahh. You're being particular. Got it.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah there are a few 3mm kits Nathan and I have one that I haven't turned yet. There are also 5.6mm kits. But no 2mm for some stupid reason.

Yeah, I'm being particular Dave ;-) But, I sometimes use lead to gauge and transfer depths and when you use a tapered lead pointer, some have depth gauges that you set the lead extension to in order to get a certain size and shape of point. So I have reasons for my pickiness at least


----------



## duckmilk

I know what you mean about the plunger kind, aggravating. But, you're an engineer, why not design one that you can twist (turn) to feed out the exact amount of graphite you need? You could become a millionaire.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Where I worked everyone had their favorite pen. My was the zebra fine point. even writes upside down. I always wondered if there was a pen kit that you could use zebra refills.


----------



## HokieKen

I anyone becomes a millionaire by inventing a new type of mechanical pencil, I'll eat my hat Duck. Hell, I can't even find the old fuggin kind!


----------



## HokieKen

> Where I worked everyone had their favorite pen. My was the zebra fine point. even writes upside down. I always wondered if there was a pen kit that you could use zebra refills.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Probably so Jeff. There are really only two basic kinds of ballpoint refills from what I've gathered. Even if the Zebra (never heard of it before) was a little different, there's a good chance you could cobble it together with one of the other types to make it work.


----------



## GrantA

Lol I'm just trying to catch up here, been busy and definitely glad I sat this one out.
Kenny if you want to do the legwork, assuming it's something I can knock out on my machines (thinking of the hardinge turret lathe) I'll make a batch!
The tablesaw fairy came to the shop yesterday!! Unfortunately it has a little surface rust, from just a few weeks of sitting under a shelter in North Georgia ugh but it'll come off with a razor, I'll get a video of it cleaned & cutting something tomorrow ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

If I wanted to do any legwork, I wouldn't have posted here to get the rest of these suckers to do the legwork for me ;-)

Sexy saw bro!


----------



## GrantA

Super sexy saw! 
You will have to wear gloves and a mask to touch her ;-p


----------



## bndawgs

kenny, couple references in this thread to other pencils that you might be able to cannibalize.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Lol I m just trying to catch up here, been busy and definitely glad I sat this one out.
> Kenny if you want to do the legwork, assuming it s something I can knock out on my machines (thinking of the hardinge turret lathe) I ll make a batch!
> The tablesaw fairy came to the shop yesterday!! Unfortunately it has a little surface rust, from just a few weeks of sitting under a shelter in North Georgia ugh but it ll come off with a razor, I ll get a video of it cleaned & cutting something tomorrow ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


At first, I thought I was looking at a boat you just bought, and was thinkin, damn, this guy has way too many toys. But its not a boat, so nevermind.


----------



## clieb91

At a loss on that one Kenny. Pencils are one of my most popular sellers so I have a good collection of them from various places. Penn State has the widest selection and the two I thought of are click mechanisms.

CtL


----------



## GrantA

So it's official - Brian says I do *not* have too many toys, on the contrary I'm lacking!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Right Grant, but he thinks you need a boat.

Kenny, I get the pickiness, but isn't there an older screw mechanism for mechanical pencils that you could knock out quickly?


----------



## bndawgs

I'm not a member, so can't see it. but here's a write-up for using a pentel pencil


----------



## Lazyman

At first glace I saw a boat too.


----------



## duckmilk

I would think if pentel can make a twist erase, they could make a twist advance for the lead.
Go Kenny! You can do it! Grant can build it!

I also saw a boat, nice one too ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Kenny, patent 1130741 seems to be the screw mechanism that served for most of the early 20th century. Looks like you should be able to whip one up in no time. ;-)

Whoops. That's a ratchet advance. You want the one from 1895. Sorry about that.

Edit to add: patent 1848224 at https://web.archive.org/web/20080229083255/http://www.leadholder.com/pat-us01848224-1930-fixpencil.html is a 2mm clutch drive lead holder. Complete with drawings. There you have it.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> At first glace I saw a boat too.
> 
> - Lazyman


Right, and I was seeing nice greenish brackish Bass-fishin water to the right of the "boat," and grass to the left, and was wondering how the shoreline fit in there. Then it dawned on me, I was suffering from beer withdrawl syndrome.


----------



## Lazyman

Here you go Kenny. Not a kit but looks pretty doable. It doesn't have a push button to adjust the lead but looks like a cool project. Might even be doable out of wood. You could certainly make a wood sleeve for it like you did for the bottle opener you made me in the beer swap last year.


----------



## HokieKen

That might happen Nathan  I'm a big fan of This Old Tony's videos.


----------



## Lazyman

Here is another interesting design that has me thinking about making it from wood. Watch the video to see how you can adjust it with one hand by sort of pinching into the slot. I would cut the groove with a router (CNC) , turn the shape, drill a hole smaller than 2MM in the end and cut a thin kerf into the end. Or you could simply whittle one at lunch today.


----------



## HokieKen

Wow, that's really cool Nathan! Unfortunately, I doubt the design would work as-is from wood. I just don't think it has enough elasticity. But, if you do as you suggest but only cut the kerf on one side rather than all the way through at the bottom it may. If I get an itch to, I may try to duplicate it in Aluminum. But as elegant as it is, I'm not sure I'd like the feel of it in use. I think the slots would bug me.

I took a break typing this post to see if I could buy one of those Penxos online. Couldn't find them for sale but I ran across several reviews and they all pretty much said "it's a unique design that doesn't really work" Oh well, they tried.


----------



## GrantA

I haven't looked at all these links but Kenny- is there a reason you don't want to use the guts of a proven drafting lead holder? Here are some options


----------



## HokieKen

In general Grant (at least for all my lead holders) there aren't "guts". It's all integral to the body. Maybe some newer ones can be taken apart though…


----------



## Lazyman

10 minute proof of concept…
It holds the lead just fine. In fact it holds the lead so tight, you have to pull it out. A little refinement of the groove might make the pinch action work better. Obviously, the groove needs to be narrower, the hole where the lead is held needs to be straighter and overall width needs to be narrower too though that might loosen up the hold so much that it doesn't hold it well enough. 









I might have to play around with this some more.


----------



## HokieKen

Cool Nathan! Keep going


----------



## Bluenote38

Hey UPS guy is walking up the Driveway… I got nothing ordered - this could be IT!!


----------



## GrantA

Here's a source for actual kits Kenny, they have a couple styles that use 2mm lead.
The Vertex is available in Chrome or gunmetal
This one is available in Chrome and Antique Pewter


----------



## HokieKen

Those are the PSI kits I have Grant. Not clutches :-(


----------



## GrantA

oh my bad. I would just cannibalize a clutch pencil then and turn a barrel


----------



## Keebler1

Grant those are click pencils. Think Kenny doesnt want click.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

since we are on this subject how does *THIS* work :<))


----------



## GrantA




----------



## Lazyman

I spent another 10 minutes with a spokeshave and belt sander…
I'm calling it The Clothes*pen*cil. Hah! It actually works well enough to not just immediately throw it In the compost bag. 








I need to find my fretsaw blades or warm up the CNC to cut a nicer groove.


----------



## HokieKen

How big is that thing Nathan?


----------



## HokieKen

The pencil Nathan. The pencil.


----------



## HokieKen

Tony, I don't know :-/ Never seen an automatic one. I'd have to get my hands on one. I have to say, that's friggin lazy.


----------



## GrantA

Here are a few better pics of the tannewitz tablesaw. The top is 42-1/2" front to back, miter slots are 1-1/2" wide, for reference  rack & pinion fence works like a dream, just has some surface rust to clean up (took a break from the razor blade to snap these pics)


























The fence pivots too, for tapers and coves


----------



## Lazyman

> How big is that thing Nathan?
> 
> - HokieKen


THE pencil.

It's a little wider than a carpenters pencil but mostly because I made the gap too wide to whittle it down much more without risk of the Doug Fir scrap splitting. As a 20 minute POC though, its functional. We will see if I can make a functional one small enough to be comfortable. BTW, I kind of like the gap, on this bulky one anyway. Gives you sort a comfortable place to put a finger.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

That fence is amazing. Havent seen anything like it. Sweet find. Does the fence also tilt vertically? Whats the widest board you can cut on that, the the right of the blade? Does the blade tilt left or right?


----------



## Lazyman

Nice boat Grant.


----------



## HokieKen

Just a little warning Grant… you can't cut a taper by pivoting the fence. Go ahead, try it, I'll wait. 
.
.
.
.
See ;-)

Cool Nathan! I notice that the one you linked earlier was 1/2" in diameter which is pretty dang big anyways. I bet if you wrapped the section at the top of the slot with rawhide or something to keep it in compression, it may not split between grain layers which is ultimately the failure I would expect?


----------



## GrantA

I was thinking it as I typed it. Coves I guess then, not sure why else it pivots?
34-1/2" rip capacity, and yes the fence face tilts too


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, I'm kinda curious why it would pivot too? Seems like that just gives an unnecessary source of error. Why the hell would it need to tilt too? Is that fence original to the saw? It sure seems like somebody put a jointer fence on your tablesaw ;-)


----------



## GrantA

Oh and it's a right tilt. Here's a shot of the guts, with a 12" ruler for grins


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I agree with Kenny, that fence has to be off of something else. Can't tilt the blade either the way the top is setup unless the gap in that cast iron is wider than it appears, plus no dado stack.

Will be a good straight rip saw for you Grant.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

So it looks like after some looking at others, there's a removable throat plate for different blades or items or something. So you could get one with a wider plate if you can find one or make one. I'm still confused by the angle of the fence. You can't miter something like that so I wonder if there were different attachments for this saw?

What do you know Grant?


----------



## GrantA

I either have a bad connection (cellular) or the vintage machinery site is down right now. It's apparently called a patternmaker fence, I'm still not exactly sure how it could be beneficial with a circular blade BUT I saw mention of a similar saw where they made a throat plate to hold a router, remove the blade, lower the arbor and boom router table. The plate is 6" wide so plenty of room to tilt and run a dado, not sure I want to *buy* a dado stack for this beast though bahahaha


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I didn't notice the removable insert so that's where the first post came from but right now you would need a different insert for tilting or whatever else.

Cool saw man.


----------



## GrantA

Oh and if you didn't notice its direct drive too, only 5hp though meh


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I was gonna ask how much HP she has. Thought it would be more. I can envision a couple ways how a vertical tilt on the fence could be useful.


----------



## HokieKen

Well then fire away Brian cause it's really aggravating me that that fence tilts and I can't figure out why!


----------



## GrantA

I'm figuring tilt the fence for bevel cuts rather than swap throat plates to tilt the arbor?
I also was just looking at some flag display cases and the beveled cuts for that would be a piece of cake with the fence tilted.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That still doesn't work Grant, then your workpiece would have to tilt with the fence to get the beveled cut made. So it would either have to hang in mid air or …..


----------



## GrantA

Well damn. I need to just go have a beer 
.....
OK I'm back.
Yeah that'd require some sort of fence-riding pushblock to keep the material square.
I'm anxious to look at some literature on VM when it's back up!


----------



## duckmilk

Compound miter cuts?


----------



## JohnMcClure

Just caught up with you guys, wow!
Nathan, I really like the proof of concept. Kenny, you are incredibly picky. But as an ME you have the right to be.
Grant, however the hell that thing is supposed to work, I can't wait to see it!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Well then fire away Brian cause it s really aggravating me that that fence tilts and I can t figure out why!
> 
> - HokieKen


Well, for one, to square up the opposing edge of a mitred piece of stock. Then possibly, in fabricating other detailing for cove mouldings, but I havent thought that through, so its just a theory. I suggest that this fence was specifically designed to fabricate mouldings, and maybe there were varying sized blades that accompany it, so that fence would be key. I mean, there must be a reason the fence can pivot and tilt at the same time for a specific cut. But I might just be an idiot spouting nonsense. I dont know when modern type molding cutter machines came online.

I cant see how a tilting fence would be useful on a planer? other than to do some interesting combo mitres for edge profiling. anyone?


----------



## GrantA

OK here's some literature for this saw, it came standard with a 16" blade which gives a 4" cut depth and can be used with up to 20" blades. if you're feeling froggy the say up to 3" wide dado/moulding heads lol
Off for more reading


----------



## HokieKen

My jointer fence tilts Brian for bevelling board edges.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> My jointer fence tilts Brian for bevelling board edges.
> 
> - HokieKen


Does your planer fence pivot also?

Well, the last time I used a planer the machine ate a fingertip, so I dont have alot of experience with them after that. It was very traumatic, not because of the pain or blood or anything silly like that, but because the nurse wanted to drug test me, and that wasnt gonna happen, so I hightailed it. I do all that silly "planer" stuff on a tablesaw and thicknesser.


----------



## Lazyman

Here is another brochure that says the *non-tilting* fence can be angled for taper ripping or core box routing. I can see the core box (cove) routing but I have to wonder if the taper ripping claim was made (and designed) by someone who had never used a table saw. They offer an accessory tilting fence which I assume means it can be tilted from 90° relative to the table, not the blade. I suppose that might be handy if you are ripping a beveled edge and then want to run that edge against the fence for the next cut but if the fence is angled away from the blade, I would think it might have a tendency to ride up the fence?


----------



## GrantA

I'm scratching my head here. It's not like this is a chinesium saw, the holes are all there from the factory in Michigan. Each fence position has the 2 holes that make the fence parallel to the blade plus the single hole that lets you angle the fence.


----------



## clieb91

Well that was a lot to catch up on. 
Nathan, cool pencil design. 
Grant, lot of talk about that boat  certainly a different concept with that fence.

CtL


----------



## GrantA

Sorry not sorry but feel free to shoo me away if I should start my own thread about it


----------



## HokieKen

> My jointer fence tilts Brian for bevelling board edges.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Does your planer fence pivot also?
> 
> Well, the last time I used a planer the machine ate a fingertip, so I dont have alot of experience with them after that. It was very traumatic, not because of the pain or blood or anything silly like that, but because the nurse wanted to drug test me, and that wasnt gonna happen, so I hightailed it. I do all that silly "planer" stuff on a tablesaw and thicknesser.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I'm not sure what a planer is in Europe but they don't have a fence over here. I believe my planer is the same as your thicknesser? So I haven't a clue what your planer is ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

There was a sliding model of your saw Grant. Maybe that fence could be mounted on the sliding part of the table and used to cut tapers that way. I still have no clue why it would tilt though.


----------



## GrantA

I'm thinking Brian's planer is our jointer 
Brian over here a thicknesser is a planer


----------



## HokieKen

I'm not sure. I said my jointer had a tilting fence and he asked if my planer did too. So he at least thinks that they're different machines and both have fences ;-)


----------



## GrantA




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> I m thinking Brian s planer is our jointer
> Brian over here a thicknesser is a planer
> 
> - GrantA


Yes, wasnt really thinking. Hard work today, and Im 6 hrs ahead of you guys. Was using jointer and planer interchangeably. Problem corrected. Theres a jointer; and then theres a planer/thicknesser.

So, Kenny, does your jointer fence pivot also? Dont think so. Another question, does a jointer have room on the backside for the rack and pinion fence as it extends outwards on Grant´s saw? I mean, there isnt anything there to support it, right?

Im still going with moulding heads, combo fence, and fabrication shop. I will check back in the morning to see if I am wrong.


----------



## HokieKen

Now I'm tracking Brian ;-). And no pivot on my jointer fence. It does have outboard support for the fence though.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Good morning fellas. Yep, I agree, that fence looks like a simplified version of Grant´s boat rudder.

And Grant, it wasnt me who signed that document. I always use a squiggly checkmark when I sign govment documents, never a squiggly X. Thats because a checkmark looks more like a Y, which is a Male chromosome.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Bird houses done, frame done so it was time to get back to my train! Very first cut on my band saw and my last blade broke. I got seven months out of my first timberwolf blade and it was abused badly. Tight curves, resawing and many other applications from pine to oak. I only got two months out of my second. I have two more on order but I've come to think I must be doing something wrong. I calibrated my band saw where it cut true and straight. All bearings set just right. Maybe my tension is wrong. I was cutting a dowel to be a test piece for the future wheels. Ideas?


----------



## Lazyman

Did the blade break at the weld? Was there are noise like a clicking prior to it breaking. I've never had a blade break, though I do have a 1/8" blade that won't stay on no matter what I do. It used to work but suddenly started coming off immediately after turning on the saw.

I set my Timberwolf blades at pretty low tension using the flutter method- with the guides all backed off, just tighten until there is no flutter while running.


----------



## HokieKen

Timberwolf blades require less tension than other blades Jeff. That's kinda their "thing". I always used the "flutter method" to tension them when I used them on my 10" saw. That is, slacken the tension and turn the saw on. You should be able to see the blade "fluttering". Tighten the tension knob until the blade becomes a straight line then go another 1/2 turn or so.

It sounds like you had everything else set up nice and proper. The only other thing that comes to mind is to check all of your guide and thrust bearings to make sure none of them are locked up. A bearing gone bad can put a lot of heat and wear into the blade.

All that said though, sometimes the damn things just break for no apparent reason. Did it happen to break at the weld? If so, bad weld, not uncommon. The blade could have also been hardened/tempered improperly and could have had invisible micro-cracks in the metal when you got it.

Long story short, make sure bearings are good and tension the blade properly. Unless it continues to be a problem, just write it off to a bad blade ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

LOL Nathan posted while I was typing. Great minds…


----------



## GrantA

You were cutting a dowel you say? Did it grab at all? I've had that happen and now I am super careful with anything round.


----------



## Lazyman

I didn't pick up on that. It is generally considered unsafe to make crosscuts or off center rip cuts on round stock. It can grab and roll the stock into the blade A small dowel less than an inch or so across should not be too hard to control but when you start getting larger than that you need to use a jig or something that prevents the stock from rolling during the cut. When ripping, I have a simple milling jig that holds the stock and when crosscutting, I usually use a wood screw clamp on one end that rests on the table to prevent it from rolling during the cut.


----------



## DavePolaschek

The other thing I can think of would be if you left the tension on the blade for months without starting the saw, and it got a little set somewhere. I'm told I'm supposed to take the tension off my bandsaw blade whenever I'm not going to use it overnight or longer, and sometimes I remember. But all of my breakage has been a grab. Haven't managed to wear a blade out yet.


----------



## HokieKen

I've heard that too Dave. Methinks it's BS. I never take the tension off my blade. If it takes a set, that means you've tensioned it past the elastic-plastic transition point of the steel. Once you've done that, releasing the tension won't do any good because any deformation that occurred is permanent. Don't get me wrong, it won't hurt anything to release your tension but whether it's an hour or a year, if you're in the elastic portion of the stress-strain curve of the steel, it's going to go back to it's original shape and if you're in the plastic region, it ain't.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i see shanby wants a date LMAO :<)))


----------



## Lazyman

I usually don't remember (or bother) to relieve the tension either but one thing I read that makes some theoretical sense to me said that after a long or stressful cutting session, the blade can heat up and leaving the tension on when heated can actually stretch the blade or cause it to run unevenly as it cools around the wheels. Relieving the tension can let it more easily shrink back to its original length and it won't get a "permanent" curve where it sits on the wheels. That is more of an argument for releasing the tension immediately after you use it, not when you are done for the day. On the other hand, it probably can't hurt either, unless your saw's setup is a little finicky to dial in.


----------



## Keebler1

Still have 2 without progress pics how are the projects coming along?


----------



## GrantA

I haven't even started yet


----------



## HokieKen

Ever touch your blade after cutting Nathan? It cools awfully quick - little volume and lots of surface area. I don't think you could get the tension off the blade fast enough to do any good. Hell, it takes mine so long to spin down that there's no way it wouldn't be cool.


----------



## Lazyman

I actually burned myself once but that was after milling a bunch of green pecan logs and the blade was really gummed up which probably made it heat up more than usual. I was inspecting the blade to see why it suddenly started drifting during the cuts and touched it immediately after it stopped. Probably not a problem with most cuts.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I think I may have had the tension too tight. In addition I did get a grab. It was a thin piece, about 3/4 thick, making two wheels out of one. Too close for my fingers so I used push sticks, one on each side (pinch?). The band saw is the only saw to get my fingers. With what you guys say, a clear cut case of "operator error". IMO


----------



## mikeacg

Keebler - You will have a picture tomorrow. I had to remake the body of my main swap piece (just shut off the machine 5 minutes ago.) I'll get it trimmed and drilled tonight…


----------



## DavePolaschek

Sounds like, Jeff. Cutting little stuff like that, I always go with the hand saw instead of the bandsaw. It usually takes me longer to figure out how to hold it (wooden hand screws are a favorite - if I screw up and saw or chisel into the jaws, no harm, no foul), but I keep my fingers away from the sharp things. Every cut I've gotten since moving has been due to me taking a shortcut on workholding and then having something slip, putting my fingers next to the sharp things. Well, except for the nasty paper cut opening a box containing a new brace. Cardboard paper cuts are the worst.


----------



## EarlS

Just last week, I managed to wear out an Olsen metal cutting bandsaw blade cutting through a metal closet rod. One cut and the teeth were completely gone. The blade didn't break though. Only time I broke on is by stressing the blade with a bad cut (Operator input error).


----------



## bigblockyeti

Earl, I've done that before with my porta band, it seems if the metal is too thin and reasonably tough it can shear the teeth from the band. That is particularly annoying with a newish blade. The rule of thumb I remember is having at least two teeth engaged in whatever is being cut at all times, anything thin now just just gets cut by the wheel of death.


----------



## clieb91

Good timing on the blade info.. my 3/8ths broke last week and the one before that I had for a long time. This one was only a few months old. I will have to work on the tension.

Kebbler- Progress pic coming tonight. Somebody likes to procrastinate 

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

Like Yeti said Earl, cutting thin metal is best done with abrasives rather than teeth. And I'm betting a closet rod is some pretty thin-walled stuff.

I think Mike and Chris have proven reliable Keebler. I'd go ahead and send names out if I were you.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Can you please PM me next time so I can do this please?

Thanks and great for everyone doing this.

On another site I started a Christmas Ornament exchange and I think I will start one here as well.


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny names were sent out a day or two after registration deadline.

Arlin keep following this thread whoever heads the next swap puts a link in the swap thread thats just ending.


----------



## HokieKen

Hey Arlin! Good to see you. Was thinking about you the other day. I have a box of cutoffs in my shop ready to send you that have been there since the pandemic hit. I'm avoiding the PO right now but I'll get em sent to you before too long ;-)

For the rest of you fellas, Arlin does a turning program for Vets and he takes off cuts and scrap wood that people send him and glues it up into turning blanks. Here is a thread showing some turnings and explaining a little more. Y'all keep him in mind when it's time to empty your burn barrel!


----------



## doubleG469

Mark me as shipped!


----------



## duckmilk

> I m scratching my head here. It s not like this is a chinesium saw, the holes are all there from the factory in Michigan. Each fence position has the 2 holes that make the fence parallel to the blade plus the single hole that lets you angle the fence.
> 
> - GrantA


I'm still thinking the angled fence which also tilts is for compound miter cuts, like you would make on a compound miter saw, but with the table saw. Think crown moldings and making corners match.


----------



## clieb91

Thanks Kenny! 
Sophia's Progress pic is sent.

Arlin, Certainly interested in an ornament swap.

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

That works for a miter gauge Duck but not a fence. If the fence isn't parallel to the blade, you're just trying to shove the board into the side of the blade. I know you can do that and get a cleanly tapered board. But we're not all at Chuck Norris level badassery yet ;-)


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Think crown moldings and making corners match.
> 
> - duckmilk


I am also thinking about how one could fabricate crown on Grant´s saw.

It doesnt make sense to me, to be doing compound mitre cuts for installing crown on a huge piece of machine like this, when that is something that is done on-site, custom fit.

I still think this saw/fence is designed for mass production of something.


----------



## Lazyman

> That works for a miter gauge Duck but not a fence. If the fence isn't parallel to the blade, you're just trying to shove the board into the side of the blade. I know you can do that and get a cleanly tapered board. But we're not all at Chuck Norris level badassery yet ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Ah, replace the blade with an abrasive disk (think angle grinder) and you could grind a taper on it.


----------



## HokieKen

I still say it was intended to be mounted on a sliding table. Then it essentially becomes a miter gauge when slid but acts as a rip fence when stationary.

Can't figure the tilt feature out.

Did you post pics and a "what the hell?" thread on vintage tools Grant?


----------



## mikeacg

OK guys! I sent my pictures off to Keebler earlier today so we should have everybody up-to-date on this swap. I'm probably going to hold off shipping almost to the end as well… I'm trying some new stuff and really want to make it a part of this swap. Plus, with reopening my business (I am a manufacturer and the governor did say we could open with precautions…) I don't want to rush myself into mistakes. I already had to cut the first piece twice and would rather not have that happen again later this month!


----------



## Keebler1

Thats ok Mike at the rate im going i will just make ship deadline


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

delete


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> I still say it was intended to be mounted on a sliding table. Then it essentially becomes a miter gauge when slid but acts as a rip fence when stationary.
> 
> Can't figure the tilt feature out.
> 
> Did you post pics and a "what the hell?" thread on vintage tools Grant?
> 
> - HokieKen


If thats the case, then why was it retro-fitted to this saw in question? Must have been for a very specific purpose, no?


----------



## HokieKen

Excellent question Brian. I sure wish Grant would figure it out so I can quite wondering! ;-)


----------



## Keebler1

The squirrels did it


----------



## Lazyman

According to the broshure that I linked to above, The pivoting fence comes standard even without the sliding table version (tilting versing was an option) It also mostly pivots one way so would not make a very versatile miter gauge. I think that coves is about the only use but even then, it pivots to the wrong side of the blade. I would think that you really want the blade pushing it against the fence not away from it, when cutting a cove.

EDIT: There is probably pretty good reason we have never seen this option on any other saws.


----------



## GrantA

OK I put up a post at owwm, I'll let y'all know what they say!


----------



## Keebler1

Put 3 or 4 coats of old masters poly on my project. Gonna wait till next weekend to final sand it. Is 400 grit good or do I need a higher grit for final sand on the poly?


----------



## duckmilk

We're waiting with bated breath Grant. I think it's cool you bought a saw not knowing what it was for or how to use it, *classy bro* ;-)


----------



## GrantA

Lol it'll do exactly what I thought very well - rip thick lumber 
I suspect it may end up with a power feeder 
So far I've gotten one reply over there confirming what we've established - the skewed fence will let you cut coves. 
As for the tilting face, the reply over there makes sense that it's a carryover from the older tilting *table* saws (stationary arbor) where you could use the fence tilt for a bevel cut rather than move the table. Makes sense. It can also let you cut a bevel steeper than 45°
As heavy as this machine is, it all moves effortlessly. So sweet


----------



## duckmilk

Can the fence be switched to the other side? The orientation of the fence still doesn't make sense.

Man, serious winds have been coming through our area for the last 3/4 hour with chances of strong storms.


----------



## GrantA

Just got another reply, sorta like Kenny said, in a saw with the sliding table which mine doesn't have the fence could be mounted to the slider, not like a miter gauge as Kenny suggested but as a fence and *then* it could be used for taper cuts. If it becomes something I want to try I could mount the fence on my big slider to try, wouldn't be a big deal to add some mounting holes for it.

Hope the storms don't get too bad for ya!


----------



## HokieKen

You still can't just tilt the fence and make a bevel cut. You can set that fence at precisely 147.69997321 degrees. But if the blade is square to the table, you're getting a 90 degree cut. That's like tilting your router fence and expecting a straight bit to cut a dovetail.


----------



## HokieKen

Know why the winds are so strong in Texas Duck? Cause Mexico sucks ;-)

(That's a West Virginia joke around here but I modified it for your amusement)


----------



## GrantA

Kenny you're confusing tilting the fence with skewing the fence. Tilting the fence and letting a board ride on the fence (only would work well for narrow material, like a tubafour on edge) would give a bevel without changing the blade-table angle from 90°


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Know why the winds are so strong in Texas Duck? Cause Mexico sucks ;-)


In Minnesota the north wind was because Iowa sucked. Or because Canada blew, eh.


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny you re confusing tilting the fence with skewing the fence. Tilting the fence and letting a board ride on the fence (only would work well for narrow material, like a tubafour on edge) would give a bevel without changing the blade-table angle from 90°
> 
> - GrantA


No, I was talking about tilting. How are you gonna hold a board against the fence without the bottom of it riding the table? Especially with a table saw where the blade is pushing it up. I stand by my assertion. Can't be done in any reasonable manner.


----------



## GrantA

It begs for power feed that's for sure. Another owwm member mentioned it's useful for parallelograms or other non-square shapes, adjust the fence to support whatever the piece may be. 
At any rate the fence is highly adjustable and may rarely move from parallel to the blade and square to the table but like so many tools, there will come a time when a light bulb goes off and it's the best (or only) tool for the job.
Or it'll be something cool I can show people to make em scratch *their * heads hahahaha
"I'll bet you a beer you can't cut a taper with that fence… "


----------



## Lazyman

I still contend that the reason it is unique is because it is of no use.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> I still contend that the reason it is unique is because it is of no use.
> 
> - Lazyman


Good one! Well played, Sir.

Can anyone esplain how you would cut these bevels with that tilted fence?


----------



## GrantA

The cove is what the skewed fence would be used for Brian. I've cut small coves on my 10" saw, a 16-20" blade could make huge coves. The stock gets pushed over the blade at a skewed angle which leaves the cove.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Kenny you re confusing tilting the fence with skewing the fence. Tilting the fence and letting a board ride on the fence (only would work well for narrow material, like a tubafour on edge) would give a bevel without changing the blade-table angle from 90°
> 
> - GrantA


The very thought of pushing a narrow board on edge past the blade, along a tilted fence, while also maintaining downward pressure, is scary! The appropriate push device may make it doable… Hopefully you find some old-timer that used one before.
Looking forward to seeing what you make with it. Maybe some MC Escher stuff. Send Kenny some impossible molding to prove your case!


----------



## Lazyman

Brian, Here is a pretty good explanation of how to cut a cove on a table saw. You can actually buy a jig for doing this.

EDIT: And if you ever need to do this, a handy calculator to determine the setup.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> The cove is what the skewed fence would be used for Brian. I ve cut small coves on my 10" saw, a 16-20" blade could make huge coves. The stock gets pushed over the blade at a skewed angle which leaves the cove.
> 
> - GrantA





> Brian, Here is a pretty good explanation of how to cut a cove on a table saw. You can actually buy a jig for doing this.
> 
> EDIT: And if you ever need to do this, a handy calculator to determine the setup.
> 
> - Lazyman


I know how to cut cove guys, But thanks. And from what I was taught, you should push through the blade from left to right. Maybe that doesnt matter so much. If was doing this operation right to left, it would feel very uncomfortable and disorientating.

I was just wondering if the tilt-fence would aid in cutting the bevels. If so, does the cove get cut first, then the bevels, or bevels first. Or none of the above. And like Johnny Mac said, all I can imagine is danger and blood.


----------



## GrantA

Meh, it could be used for the bevels but that kinda operation would need a power feed for sure. 
Shaper knives are common for the relief bevels on molding like that though 
After cutting the bevels you could tilt the fence to match while cutting the cove though ;-)


----------



## bigblockyeti

> The cove is what the skewed fence would be used for Brian. I ve cut small coves on my 10" saw, a 16-20" blade could make huge coves. The stock gets pushed over the blade at a skewed angle which leaves the cove.
> 
> - GrantA


A 10" saw can make some pretty big coves too, you just have to have nerves of steel with that much unguarded blade sticking up and remember to take off less than 1/2" per pass.


----------



## GrantA

Dang yeti you puckered up a little on that one yeah? 
I was thinking more like wide moldings but that works too lol

Y'all need anything disappeared? Haha this is a *hot* fire


----------



## bigblockyeti

Damn Grant, that's a heck of a fire! I need to do the same at my property but with no running water and only what I haul in, I'd never attempt a fire that big without having a at least 200-300 gallons on hand with a decent pump (all of which I have and could rig up but with a high PITA factor) as the pile is in pretty close proximity to several trees I do not want harmed. At least I've figured out how to make some fire carved stools from pine logs.

Yes, the pucker factor was high cutting those deep coves, a tall fence (5" ) was imperative as a 3/4" tall board serving as a fence would have allowed too much potential movement. It actually worked well but the quantity of dust generated is tremendous.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i used the cove cutting method on this blade and was a pucker factor only raised blade 1/4 of a turn till was created :<))


----------



## GrantA

That's awesome Tony!!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Y'all need anything disappeared? Haha this is a hot fire


Could use something like that, Grant, but it would be unlawful here. Been way too dry of a spring, and we had red flag fire days most of the past week.

We've hauled five pickups full of chamisa and assorted dusty crap that collected under the chamisas in our yard to the neighborhood dumpster over the past two weekends. Got two more weekends of "free" yard waste disposal that way, and we'll probably have another six or eight pickups full to haul.

But the yard is looking noticeably better, and we've got 1/3 of the ditch seeded with "dry land grass mix" and blue flax, so hopefully the monsoons will get those seeds started and we'll have something to hold that dirt in place instead of having to clean out our culvert with a rake and hoe after the snow melt. Wish we coulda got the seed down last fall, but we were too busy fixing house stuff to worry about the yard.

Yeti, that would require a sphincter of steel. You're a better man than I.


----------



## GrantA

It's been dry here but these needed to be burned (took down some pines with bugs in em- they run outta food they'll go to another tree) and surprisingly I got a burn permit. 
Now that permit may have been for hand piled vegetation :-/ but if jot my first go at it either. I got nervous for a minute because it was getting pretty tall and there are pines all around but all good now. I kept the ground wet around it- the well is nearby and I've got a 3/4" hose on a ball valve right off that sucker


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> A 10" saw can make some pretty big coves too, you just have to have nerves of steel with that much unguarded blade sticking up and remember to take off less than 1/2" per pass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I am never ever going to do this. I am fairly nervey, but no, not going there. It does look nice. What is it?


----------



## GrantA

It's a cove Brian!


----------



## RichBolduc

Who's bringing the marshmallows Grant?

Rich


----------



## GrantA

I thought you were?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Ooh. Just got pictures of a knife made with some of the last wood I stabilized in MN.




























Gonna hafta get the brace till and bookcases wrapped up so I can start stabilizing again…


----------



## bndawgs

I need to find a charger for a 36V 10A battery.

Will this one be ok?

I got a free electric bike and need to find a charger for it. But I don't want to mess up the battery or overload the charger. I'm almost out of juice. lol


----------



## GrantA

Looks like it'll do the job Steve, provided the barrel is the right size for yours.

So when's the beer swap? Mmm this is tasty


----------



## bndawgs

what's the difference between the 36v 10A battery and the 2A for the charger? charger puts out a slower charge?


----------



## HokieKen

Battery puts out 10A but charges at 2A.


----------



## bndawgs

OK, gotcha. This thing is pretty cool. I got it up to almost 15mph. I want to race my son on his dirt bike.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> It s a cove Brian!
> 
> - GrantA


You mean, like a tranquil place where you would anchor a boat? Wow, Cool.


----------



## GrantA

Exactly what I didn't mean!


----------



## JohnMcClure

Would the tilt be useful if you had beveled stock, match the tilt to the bevel for stability?
I've never felt that was necessary, but maybe if you have a razor sharp bevel edge and dont want to crush it while it rides the fence.. ?
I, like brian, am curious what the cove *yeti* posted is part of. Fancy pencil holder?


----------



## jeffswildwood

My new blades for my band saw arrived today. I went to put a new one in and, *don't I feel stupid*, the old one was not broke! Just came off and bent a bit. I straightened it out and did test cuts. seems to work OK for now. I guess I got two spares.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> OK, gotcha. This thing is pretty cool. I got it up to almost 15mph. I want to race my son on his dirt bike.
> 
> - Steve


you forgot to say hold my beer and video this stunt please :<)))


----------



## Keebler1

Have to hollow and finish sanding but got this log turned today


----------



## Keebler1

Outside sanded and has mylands friction polish on it


----------



## DavePolaschek

> My new blades for my band saw arrived today. I went to put a new one in and, *don t I feel stupid*, the old one was not broke! Just came off and bent a bit. I straightened it out and did test cuts. seems to work OK for now. I guess I got two spares.


That's good, I think, Jeff. I had the first blade I put on my bandsaw do something like that, and it was so slack I assumed it had to be broken. It wasn't, but was so kinked, I had a tough time getting it out to put the new one on. Ended up cutting it with aviation snips to get it freed up.

Think my buddies ended up making a Damascus knife blade out of the pieces…


----------



## jeffswildwood

> My new blades for my band saw arrived today. I went to put a new one in and, *don t I feel stupid*, the old one was not broke! Just came off and bent a bit. I straightened it out and did test cuts. seems to work OK for now. I guess I got two spares.
> 
> That's good, I think, Jeff. I had the first blade I put on my bandsaw do something like that, and it was so slack I assumed it had to be broken. It wasn't, but was so kinked, I had a tough time getting it out to put the new one on. Ended up cutting it with aviation snips to get it freed up.
> 
> Think my buddies ended up making a Damascus knife blade out of the pieces…
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Same here Dave, I looked inside when it "broke" and it was way slacked and had a kink. I just knew it was broke. I'm going to use it if it cooperates but wondering how much damage it took and how much life it has left.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, Jeff. If you managed to get it back on the wheels and working, use it until it breaks for reals. But having a spare now seems like a very good thing.


----------



## doubleG469

Some sycamore turnings from yesterday. Large centerpiece winged bowl and bowl from same log.













































And the little table the bowl is on was a $15 cheap Chinese pressboard table I made better by adding mulberry and rubbing with danish oil.


----------



## Keebler1

Nice doubleG


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

The spalting in those syc bowls is awesome, doubleG.


----------



## HokieKen

Good stuff Gary! What's the table in the first pic? You make that?


----------



## duckmilk

Brought this thing in a couple of days ago. I haven't envied you guys that refurbish old tools, now I have this to turn into something usable, crap.










I have looked all over and cannot find a manufacturer, only that it was made in china, woohoo!
It is a 16 speed with 3 pulleys and 2 belts but everything is so faded and rusted, I can't make out what speeds correspond to which belt settings. It has a double axis vise on the table. Everything is so crusty, it may take me a long time to get it functional.
Little brown things hanging off the underside of the table are dirt dauber nests that are also in the motor and every little crevice you can find, plus the motor may just have to be replaced. If so, I may get one that runs off both 110 and 220. The up and down crank handle is missing and was replaced with a rusty pair of vise grips.
Gonna take a lot of beer.


----------



## HokieKen

It'll serve ya well Duck. It'll be worth a little elbow grease. The broad speed range on those double-belt drives is nice for metal work too.


----------



## HokieKen

Here's another non-swap teaser. Specifically for Earl ;-) I ain't done but at least you know I ain't forgot!


----------



## RichBolduc

While you all were doing this swap… I started

http://www.2dogswhiskey.com

https://www.facebook.com/2DogsWhiskey/

Still working on stock. Got a bunch of stoppers and pens I need to get listed still… lol

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

That looks great Rich! Nice selection of blanks. I might hit you up for some of those down the road. Need to use up the 8 million pieces of wood I already have that are too small for anything but pens first though ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

Nicely designed website Rich. I looked at some of the images on your FB page and you have some serious resin pours going on!.


----------



## RichBolduc

Then Kenny… I still have more to list. Been trying to promote the site with live feeds and giving away some custom pours at event… I may have to make a perm LJ discount code…. hmmmmmm

Just turned a bunch of stoppers over the weekend and a few pens that still need their beauty shots taken and then posted. I have a ton of stabilized manzanita, cholla and dye stabilized burls ready to cast. About to place an order for another 80lbs of Alumilite I think. lol

Ohhh and Grant did the awesome logo 

Rich


----------



## RichBolduc

Yeah… I think a perm LJ discount is needed… LJ10 

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

Is LJ10 good for 100% off or does the 10 just mean the first 10 items we order are free? ;-)


----------



## RichBolduc

Free for everyone but you… Your first 10 are 100% more.

Rich



> Is LJ10 good for 100% off or does the 10 just mean the first 10 items we order are free? ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## HokieKen

Awesome!


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Here s another non-swap teaser. Specifically for Earl ;-) I ain t done but at least you know I ain t forgot!


This is obviously a component of Earl's soon-to-be-built clock/mallet combination.


----------



## bndawgs

I was thinking it was some sort of corn on the cob holder


----------



## doubleG469

> Good stuff Gary! What's the table in the first pic? You make that?
> 
> - HokieKen


I realized I had a better pic of it and that's where it decided to place the picture. That's the after of the cheap Chinese rebuild. Mulberry turns a really pretty brown after it sits for a few years.


----------



## bndawgs

$60 for this NIB set of forstners worth it?










I know it retails for $90, but wasn't sure if CMT was a decent brand or not?


----------



## EarlS

> In Minnesota the north wind was because Iowa sucked. Or because Canada blew, eh.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I'll let that one go since I haven't been on here in a couple days.

I've been busy dealing with clogged gutters because the contractor didn't install screens on the front gutters, just the back one since the trees were on the back of the house. Of course installing the screens on the front gutters is my cost.

Then, yesterday my eldest daughter came upstairs to tell me her light had water running out of it. Apparently the drywall guys used the shower to dump their buckets when the house was built and there was big glob of mud and tape that the hair stuck to until it clogged the drain. I'm still waiting for answer as to why a paritally clogged drain should result in a leak that showed up in the basement ceiling. I'm sure the answer will be a good story.

And as the icing on the cake, the granite counter top has a crack in it that just developed by the front corner of the kitchen sink. Who says owning a new house means no problems?

With all of the extraneous activities, I didn't get much time to work on the shelves for the closets.

It's good to see Kenny is getting the pretty stuff milled for my Studley mallet. Seeing that makes me think I will need to make a nicer handle and mallet head so it matches up with that awesome brass work.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Damn Earl, that certainly sounds like no fun! I've been closely watching the last few houses in my neighborhood put up and quality seems to be job 497, speed is job 1. I want to build in the future but I can't do it all myself and after my last bogus contractor experience, I don't know how I'm going to be able to trust that anyone can meet my expectations. It just seems like so many shortcuts are from sheer laziness, much like your drywall guys dumping mud and tape down the drain. Busted granite sounds like a pretty but deal especially if having to replace one piece and hope it matches the others.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> In Minnesota the north wind was because Iowa sucked. Or because Canada blew, eh.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek
> 
> I ll let that one go since I haven t been on here in a couple days.
> 
> I ve been busy dealing with clogged gutters because the contractor didn t install screens on the front gutters, just the back one since the trees were on the back of the house. Of course installing the screens on the front gutters is my cost.
> 
> Then, yesterday my eldest daughter came upstairs to tell me her light had water running out of it. Apparently the drywall guys used the shower to dump their buckets when the house was built and there was big glob of mud and tape that the hair stuck to until it clogged the drain. I m still waiting for answer as to why a paritally clogged drain should result in a leak that showed up in the basement ceiling. I m sure the answer will be a good story.
> 
> And as the icing on the cake, the granite counter top has a crack in it that just developed by the front corner of the kitchen sink. Who says owning a new house means no problems?
> 
> With all of the extraneous activities, I didn t get much time to work on the shelves for the closets.
> 
> It s good to see Kenny is getting the pretty stuff milled for my Studley mallet. Seeing that makes me think I will need to make a nicer handle and mallet head so it matches up with that awesome brass work.
> 
> - EarlS


Like Yeti said, Damn Earl, that is a true horror story. But kinda funny too. Friggin contractors, lol.

I sorta cant wait until the day when I am an "old guy" who has hired contractors to do something I can no longer do. I am going to give them a VERY HARD TIME!

I had a plumber here when I was renovating my house, and I was like "are you a professional," or an amateur!" Good! then do it like I want it, or your done here. Lol, he still didnt do it like I wanted it. Yes, I still paid him, and curse that plastic drain-pipe anomaly under the very expensive bathtub everytime I see it. I wanted chrome.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Earl, sounds like the guy (crew) we hired to remove/replace our small back room, mostly access to the basement. He was great coming out of the gate but but not much for compilation. He said I'm done and I did a walk through with him. Where's the paint I asked, "oh, I don't paint". even though he just estimated our neighbor for a paint job. What about the exposed wood? "Oh, that's treated lumber, It will never rot". Cover it I insisted. There's a gap going into the house, I fixed it. What about trim for the doors and windows. "Oh, you said you were going to stain it, I'll be back when you got it". He never did. The list goes on and on including the mess he left in the yard. I thought "lawyer" but found it would be cheaper for me to just finish it. Best I could get was to get him to come back and I didn't want him doing more to my house. He left a large extension werner ladder in the mess. One year later, ONE YEAR, he came back for it. I told him it's in the basement but before I get it, you are going to hear what I think of your work. If he said no, he would not get that ladder back until his lawyer said so. Neighbor cancelled their paint job and the call I got for a reference for him, well, he didn't get that job either.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> $60 for this NIB set of forstners worth it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it retails for $90, but wasn t sure if CMT was a decent brand or not?
> 
> - Steve


 CMT is pretty good, Steve. They make good router bits, Ok saw blades, so those should be a good deal for 60bucks. CMT is a top selling brand for contractors here in Spain. Italian, like Freud.


----------



## Lazyman

The guy's got balls coming back to a job he didn't complete asking for his ladder. You should have charged him ladder storage rent @ $1/day.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Like Yeti said, Damn Earl, that is a true horror story. But kinda funny too. Friggin contractors, lol.
> 
> I sorta cant wait until the day when I am an "old guy" who has hired contractors to do something I can no longer do. I am going to give them a VERY HARD TIME!
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


The heck of it is, you don't have to give them a hard time, if they just do the job right. That does seem to be the hardest thing to do for so many of them though.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

A little more on those forstners. They are made in Germany actually. They use two types of steel, one standard, the other for hardwoods. The standard is good for softwoods but can dull quickly if used alot on hardwoods. High quality, either way.

Notice the price for me here in Spain.


----------



## bndawgs

Thanks Brian. I'm going to pick them up and also getting an assortment of 33 router bits for $50.

He's got two sets of White Side bits for $70 each or $130 for both I'm debating on. They are a brand new 6001 stile and rail set and 3373 tongue and groove set.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Damn Earl. Sorry about the housing / contractor woes.

I've got the sprinkler company coming out for the third time this Wednesday. Got more leaks to fix. Ran about 1000 gallons of water out into the driveway. At least I had the sense to drive back and forth across it while it was wet and then rake the ruts smooth, so I've worked the crushed aggregate into the soil and should have a better driveway for it. And the contractor who built my shop paid for the first wave of irrigation repairs.

No shop time today, but my sweetie and I went for our first motorcycle ride together since moving to NM. Just went up to a little church five miles up the road and spent a half hour walking around the graveyard full of mostly Garcias from 1890-1910. But it was a nice outing, and we kept up the social distancing.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> The guy s got balls coming back to a job he didn t complete asking for his ladder. You should have charged him ladder storage rent @ $1/day.
> 
> - Lazyman


I thought about telling him I didn't see it. If he left it in my yard it must have been stolen. Just not my style. So for thirty minuets I told him every issue I had with his work. At one point he said new steps were not in the contract. I said I have a copy in the house, want to see it? I'm sorry guys, I just get fired up again when I think about it. All that money and I had to finish the project. :-((((


----------



## duckmilk

> The guy s got balls coming back to a job he didn t complete asking for his ladder. You should have charged him ladder storage rent @ $1/day.
> 
> - Lazyman


I would have said "what ladder?"

That stuff sucks Earl and Jeff. I've had stuff like that happen to me several times.

Actually, the drill press I pictured earlier was from a guy that lived on our property in his trailer for a couple of years and seldom paid anything, he was a friend in tough times. Eventually we got him to move himself and his horses out, but he left a portable shed with a bunch of stuff in it that the appraisal district wanted to charge me for. After 2 1/2 years of trying to get him to come get it, we gave most of the contents to the farrier which included an old Delta bandsaw and a Craftsman radial arm saw, I kept the drill press. We trashed the rest. Next is to dismantle the shed and haul it away.
If he asks anything I have several thoughts in mind. My wife actually called the sheriff dept. about it and they said do what you want with it, it's your property.


----------



## GrantA

Damn guys I suppose I've been pretty fortunate. I know the fact that I grew up locally around the trades with my dad running a commercial construction crew has helped me out too- I'm sure it's why some guys just won't even return my calls. Their loss 
So did you give him the ladder back? Those daggum extension ladders have some serious feet on em, sure would hate for you to have slipped and accidentally hit your guy with em…

Earl, that all really sucks and I hope your contractor will make it right!!

Steve, if you don't love em I'll give you your $60 back ;-)


----------



## GrantA

We took the kids for some beach therapy yesterday at St George Island FL, brought back some fresh gulf shrimp. Italian Dressing & old bay seasoning, good grief! Mmm
Almost as good as the fresh Apalachicola Bay oysters we had while there ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

Here's the haul for today










60 for the forstner bits and 75 for the router bits. OK deal I thought


----------



## doubleG469

Dave there's a Facebook group I belong to should join, called "forgotten New Mexico" might give you some ideas of out if the way spots to check out.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, Gary. I'll have my sweetie check it out, as she's the one who does FB in our house.


----------



## EarlS

> Thanks Brian. I m going to pick them up and also getting an assortment of 33 router bits for $50.
> 
> He s got two sets of White Side bits for $70 each or $130 for both I m debating on. They are a brand new 6001 stile and rail set and 3373 tongue and groove set.
> 
> - Steve


Steve - I have a tongue and groove set as well as rail and stile bits that are gathering dust in my shop. I can't find my camera, but I will post pictures of them and some other lock bits and such. Price is right too - free


----------



## bndawgs

> Thanks Brian. I m going to pick them up and also getting an assortment of 33 router bits for $50.
> 
> He s got two sets of White Side bits for $70 each or $130 for both I m debating on. They are a brand new 6001 stile and rail set and 3373 tongue and groove set.
> 
> - Steve
> 
> Steve - I have a tongue and groove set as well as rail and stile bits that are gathering dust in my shop. I can t find my camera, but I will post pictures of them and some other lock bits and such. Price is right too - free
> 
> - EarlS


Wow, thanks so much Earl. I'm definitely interested in them.


----------



## HokieKen

For $75 I'd say those router bits are a good get. The Forstners definitely are!

If Steve don't want them, I call seconds Earl ;-) Especially on the T&G set.


----------



## bndawgs

I also got this in the mail yesterday as well. A doubleg original.

Cedar and the grain on it is amazing. I'm stuck on a call, so can't get pictures that do this piece justice. But it's very cool.

I'd love to be able to make stuff like this.


----------



## HokieKen

Very cool Steve! Nice work Gary.


----------



## Bluenote38

> We took the kids for some beach therapy yesterday at St George Island FL, brought back some fresh gulf shrimp. Italian Dressing & old bay seasoning, good grief! Mmm
> Almost as good as the fresh Apalachicola Bay oysters we had while there ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


Officially jealous.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I thought "lawyer" but found it would be cheaper for me to just finish it. Best I could get was to get him to come back and I didn t want him doing more to my house.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


I had the same problem with the "contractor" that murdered a crap load of trees. If the person doing the work has no assets, you end up with a bill from the lawyer and probably a judgement against them but it means nothing as you can't squeeze money from a lemon. I too am having to fix what he did vs. spending alot on a worthless piece of paper stating he owes me $XXXX for damages and cleanup.


----------



## DavePolaschek

One of the first contractors I hired to work on my house in Minneapolis took my down payment and declared bankruptcy. I got about 1% of my money back.

Had a second cousin who used to enjoy riding around in the back of a pickup, taking out mailboxes and road signs with a baseball bat and a shotgun. I might've given him the contractor's address over beers one night.


----------



## mikeacg

Mark me as received! I found a box on my step when I got back to town today which put a smile on my face… but no note or identifying marks of any kind so I don't have a clue where it came from!!!!!!
Help Keebler! PM me with a name please!!!!


----------



## duckmilk

> No shop time today, but my sweetie and I went for our first motorcycle ride together since moving to NM. Just went up to a little church five miles up the road and spent a half hour walking around the graveyard full of mostly Garcias from 1890-1910. But it was a nice outing, and we kept up the social distancing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave, are restaurants open there yet? I was watching diners drive-ins and dives the other day and he went to a place in Santa Fe called Joseph's Culinary Pub, it's in the SF Railroad district. Looked really good on his episode.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, are restaurants open there yet?


Take-out only, Duck. We're sticking with our four nearest faves almost exclusively, trying to help keep them alive. Three of them are walking distance, so losing them would really hurt the neighborhood.


----------



## clieb91

Another catch up.. 
Gary nice way to make a much better table and the bowls look great.

Duck, that looks like it is going to take some work.

Rich, Congrats on the site. Looks good, some very cool looking blanks. Love the Virus one

I believe Norm said it best "Contractors, pass the the beer nuts" though that may have went differently 
Have one ourselves that we are not letting back in the house. Okay work run but so many issues to get there.

Grant- That dinner looks awesome

Working with Sophia to finish up and mine is just about ready to go.

CtL


----------



## Keebler1

Yall think this is worth the money?


----------



## bndawgs

> Yall think this is worth the money?
> 
> - Keebler1


I would think that you could find a videos on all those topics on YouTube for free. But I could see that where having them all in one spot could be worth the $20.


----------



## mikeacg

I recently joined WGOA and have been spending a lot of my quarantine time watching all the free videos that come with membership. I really like how George walks you through everything, offering tips and things to be careful of while working with wood. I'm in my shop alone most of the time so I take safety very serious! 
As a complete novice to turning I just ordered this set (I'll be watching videos today!) in hopes that it will keep me from doing something stupid and ending up with parts of my turnings or my turning tools flying through the air and doing me harm. There are no turning clubs or classes anywhere up here and a lot of the videos I see on Youtube seem to contradict each other or don't include information like proper speeds, correct mounting, etc.


----------



## Lazyman

$18 is cheap enough that it could be worth it. I was able to learn pretty well I think watching YouTube videos. Mike Peace, Wyoming Woodturner, and and especially Brian Havens all have some very good videos for beginners. There are several others out there too. You can learn a lot watching Carl Jacobson. His videos are less about technique and more about process so his can help you with the creative process.


----------



## mikeacg

I think the bearings on my lathe must be going out…








Can't understand what happened!!!

OK, it's just a teaser pic! I've been playing with eccentric models in a couple different programs. The one on the left was modeled in SketchUp believe it or not! Cut on the Sidewinder mill/lathe…


----------



## HokieKen

I can't say about the WWGOA videos. I can say that when I first started turning (excluding a brief intro in jr high shop class mumble mumble years ago) that the videos that helped me the most with the basics are the ones that show a front-on and top-down view at the same time. One of the down falls to learning from video vs in-person is that video is 2D and since compound angles that often change during the cut are a big part of using traditional tools, the how-to can be hard to get from video.

I like all the guys Nathan mentioned. I'll also add As Wood Turns on YouTube. He uses fun projects to teach a lot of basics and is good about putting both views on screen most of the time so you can see how he's holding the tool in both planes.

Stuart Batty videos are some of the best for understanding gouges.

And his dad (I assume they're father/son) has a great video that I consider the only reason I still even attempt to use skews on the lathe. It's older and doesn't have the picture-in-picture but he explains everything so deliberately and well that it is required watching for anyone that wants to use a skew IMO.

The advantage of carbide tools is that you set them on center, hold them horizontally and go. There are of course more advanced techniques you can use with those too but IMO, your turning will really improve in quality and will get done faster once you add some traditional tools to the mix  Don't spend hours watching videos either. I found the most helpful method for me was taking my iPad to the shop and watching someone do one thing then pause the video. Then I would try to do the same thing over and over until I really understood what was happening. Then I'd watch the next section of the video. Rinse and repeat.

And last thought: Watch videos on sharpening before you even start trying to learn to turn. Other than handplanes, I think more people probably quit trying to learn to turn after a short time due to frustration caused by dull tools. I don't care if they're Benjamin's Best or Robert Sorby, when the tool comes to you, it ain't ready to cut most likely. And if it is, it's only going to stay that way for a short time. Learn to sharpen or you'll never learn to turn with anything other than carbide.


----------



## HokieKen

> I think the bearings on my lathe must be going out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can t understand what happened!!!
> 
> OK, it s just a teaser pic! I ve been playing with eccentric models in a couple different programs. The one on the left was modeled in SketchUp believe it or not! Cut on the Sidewinder mill/lathe…
> 
> - mikeacg


Cool Mike! I really like all the things you can do with eccentric turning. I have a lot of ideas I want to play with whenever I have shop time and nothing to do. So shortly after I die.


----------



## Woodmaster1

MikeACG you were lucky The last two swaps getting your prize early. Apparently you need to play the lottery.


----------



## mikeacg

Ain't that the truth Woodmaster! But I think Vegas will have to wait! I'm struggling mightily with my swap objects (I may have bitten off more than I can chew!) but I still have a week or so right? I work better under pressure…


----------



## Lazyman

I am having a heck of a time applying MW oil based gloss poly to some end grain. I started with a 2:1 poly:MS wiping varnish that I mixed up and it was just soaking straight into the end grain so I switched to the full strength stuff and I get the same result. After several wipe-on coats and a couple more full strength coats, the end grain looks like it has no finish on it, except that it darkened a little. The first coats soaked straight in on the entire thing but the end grain still just acts like a sponge. I thought about trying a sanding sealer but I wasn't sure if that would make any difference or if you can apply it after you have already applied the "top coat". I actually tried starting with the sanding sealer on another piece and I really did not like the result. The wood is Bradford pear and it has some trans-tint dye on it.

Anyone have any suggestions on how to get the poly to sit on the surface?

This may be the first time I have ever purchased a gloss polyurethane finish. I typically go for a satin. I was surprised at how watery it is in the can. Is that normal? It does seem to build okay when I applied it to a random piece of wood but even there it took a couple of coats before it looks like it has a gloss finish on it. I'm almost wondering if they screwed up and put wiping poly in this can or somehow messed up the formula.


----------



## EarlS

Nathan - have you tried sanding the end grain with super fine grit (400 or higher) between coats to close up the grain? I don't recall any MW poly being thin and watery. Arm-R-Seal is thinner than poly but it has BLO in it as I recall. I would also be concerned about it curing if that much poly is soaking into the end grain.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nathan, I would use some shellac, but that's because I always have it on hand. Sanding sealer is mostly shellac, as far as I know. What didn't you like about it?

The thing I like about shellac is that it sticks to anything, and any finish will stick to shellac. And if I mix my own from flakes, and remember to sharpie the date on the salsa jar when I mix it up, I can always be sure I have fresh shellac.


----------



## Lazyman

I initially sanded to at least 400 grit and might have even gone higher. I can't remember if I went to 800 on this piece or another one I am working on. I put on one more full strength coat before I went to bed last night (after posting my question) and this morning it finally looks like some of the resin stayed on the surface but it was a little uneven because there were still some areas where it simply soaked in. It did not feel tacky or smell like it was still uncured. It is less than a half inch thick and I am not finishing the other side so hopefully it will cure okay. This morning, I put on a coat of my wiping poly and it finally looks like it is building a finish but it isn't the high gloss yet that the side grain has already achieved. I may need to sand it back a little more aggressively before the next coat to sort of level out the finish before putting on a few more coats.

Unless I cannot get the finish the way I want it, it is probably going to be part of my swap item so I cannot really post a picture without revealing what I am making.


----------



## Bluenote38

> I think the bearings on my lathe must be going out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can t understand what happened!!!
> 
> OK, it s just a teaser pic! I ve been playing with eccentric models in a couple different programs. The one on the left was modeled in SketchUp believe it or not! Cut on the Sidewinder mill/lathe…
> 
> - mikeacg
> 
> Cool Mike! I really like all the things you can do with eccentric turning. I have a lot of ideas I want to play with whenever I have shop time and nothing to do. So shortly after I die.
> 
> - HokieKen


See - you're a master turner!! Must've been the videos ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Shellac will cure what ails you Nathan. It will go on over the poly and more poly will go on over it. I would just put some on the end grain but you could do the while piece too.

Gloss poly is thinner I think. There are additives that degloss the other sheens. Those additives will clearly settle to the bottom if it's not stirred well so they probably also add some density. I always buy gloss then knock the sheen down after tge final coat with wet/dry paper or steel wool and some paste wax.

FWIW, I recently tried Arm-r-seal and may never mix my own wiping varnish again. That stuff is fully idiot proof and looks great wiped on.


----------



## Lazyman

Dave, I purchased the Minwax sanding sealer which almost just seemed like a thinned coat of flat poly. I sanded it smooth after applying and after applying my first few coats of the wipe-on poly, I wasn't happy with the look so I sanded back to bare wood and started over. After sanding it completely back and progressing from 80 to 400 grit, the second attempt gave me an immediate improvement on the first new coat. I suppose that the sealer might have still been in the wood?

When I bought the MW SS, I was looking for the Zinser seal coat but no one in DFW seems to stock it anymore. Zinser must be phasing it out or something because it is really hard to find, even online. Even on the Home Depot website you have to order it by the case or in 5 gallon bucket. Even Rockler and Woodcraft no longer stock it. Because I couldn't find the Seal Coat, I just bought some dewaxed shellac flakes but haven't mixed any up yet. This is the first time to mix my own so I need to read up on the proportions, especially for making small batches or a 1/2 pound cut for a sanding sealer.


----------



## bndawgs

Kenny and Jeff, you guys good with the rain?


----------



## Keebler1

I just sprayed old master oil based poly with my hvlp sprayer last weekend. The sprayer was spraying kinda thick but I sprayed it in the sun outside and didnt wait for the 3 hrs the can says itll take to dry before applying the second and third coats. Didnt sand between coats either. Looked good when I brought it inside. Will see what it looks like when I get home this weekend and give it a final sand and polish. I didnt thin it just poured it straight into the sprayer container


----------



## Lazyman

Well, if I hadn't just bought a quart of the MW, I would take your advice Kenny and buy the Arm-R-Seal. For as little as I use poly, especially gloss, this may last me 10 years or until it goes bad on me. I normally use a friction finish when I want a high gloss look but I decided to try a poly for a more durable finish this time. It is turning out to be a lot more work.

BTW, I initially mixed a 1:1 poly:MS blend for wiping but it had almost no affect on my first test piece even after 3 coats. It darkened the grain like you would expect with a oil based finish but didn't build much of a surface film. I added more poly to get about a 2:1 blend and that seems to work better. That is part of the reason that I wonder if I got a bad batch of the gloss or something.


----------



## HokieKen

It is an oil-based poly Nathan? I know MW makes both. If so, you can try adding a little BLO to the mix if you don't think it'll throw your color off. It'll thicken it up some and makes it go on more uniform in my experience. Might thicken it enough to keep the poly from soaking into the end grain. I still think some shellac is the best option though.



> Kenny and Jeff, you guys good with the rain?
> 
> - Steve


Nope. Just left my mom's house. Her rain gauge registered 7.5" overnight. Her basement is flooded. All ~1500 sq.ft of it. It didn't even do that in '87 (if you were in the area and old enough to remember the flood of 87 you know what I mean). The river is nearing the top of the banks here at work and they say we're going to get more rain today and tomorrow than we already have. I have a bad feeling it's gonna be a sh!t#y Memorial Day weekend in Roanoke :-(

How is it up NOVA?


----------



## bndawgs

Damn, that sucks about her basement.

Does she have a pump or anything?

It's dry as a bone up here. I'm blaming it on the fact that I planted the garden last weekend and so we won't get any rain now.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah she has a sump pump and it's working as fast as it can. She has a bathroom down there with a floor drain in the shower. The shower is bricked in so I busted up the bricks at the threshold because that's the low part of the floor. That helped a lot. No major damage other than some carpet which is indoor/outdoor and some wood paneling which may need replaced. Mostly just a PITA. She's very healthy and pretty self-sufficient so after I busted up the brick, she took my wet/dry vac away and shewed me out the door ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

Yes, an oil based poly. I know that MW makes a water based wiping poly, probably for sale in California, but from what I have read, you cannot thin their water based poly to make your own WB wiping poly.

I need to mix up another small batch of the wiping poly. I may try to add some BLO to see if that helps but the last time I added BLO to the mix (it was satin finish poly), it seemed to make it take much longer to cure so it really dragged out the process of building up multiple coats. If I still cannot build up the finish I want, I will probably sand it back to get a uniform flatness (gotta be careful not to sand through the dye) and apply some shellac before applying more poly.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Ain t that the truth Woodmaster! But I think Vegas will have to wait! I m struggling mightily with my swap objects (I may have bitten off more than I can chew!) but I still have a week or so right? I work better under pressure…
> 
> - mikeacg


I am not worried it will be GR8 :<)))


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I just bought some dewaxed shellac flakes but haven't mixed any up yet. This is the first time to mix my own so I need to read up on the proportions, especially for making small batches or a 1/2 pound cut for a sanding sealer.


An ounce per cup of denatured alcohol is a one-pound cut, Nathan. I don't go any thinner than that, since that'll penetrate fine, and I can build a finish if I want to with it (though it's real slow).

I use a 2# cut for finishing, mostly. I can pad that on and build a finish pretty quickly. And it's thin enough that I don't end up too blobby when my technique is… erm… sub-optimal (which is pretty much all the time). A 2# cut is thin enough that it'll pretty fully dissolve the coat beneath it, so it's wipe it on and stop wiping. Unless I'm polishing with a pad and pumice and BLO in the mix (plus baby oil to lube things up). But don't press hard when wiping, or you can easily remove the previous layers you built up.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Kenny and Jeff, you guys good with the rain?
> 
> - Steve


NO! I have had enough. I did get the mowing done (three yards) before it started and then started weed eating. In the rain. Six hours worth. That's the good part. I have all my plans in file folders in a small file box. All detailed and 15 years worth. Left it on the floor, end of my shop flooded. Not bad, shop vac took care of it in minuets but my plans are a wet block laying near the heat vent drying. Many I have saved on computer but some are hand drawn. All have my shop notes on them. Now that sucks!


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry to hear that Jeff. I'm with you, this rain is ridiculous. And it's almost Memorial Day and I had to turn my HEAT on last night! I'm honestly just kinda walkin' around pissed off this week. I've been avoiding the shop so I don't F anything up.


----------



## clieb91

Dang, Guys sorry to hear about all the rain down there. They have been telling us all week it would be raining up here but We got just about nothing. Suppose to get it tomorrow. The cold we certainly have had, I don't believe the thermometer at all.

Stay safe.

CtL


----------



## mikeacg

Sorry to hear guys! Let me know if you need anything!
I remember going to visit my parents for Easter one year and my sump pump (brand new by the way) quit working (impeller came loose). I came home on a Sunday night after dark and walked in the house and something didn't feel right. I heard a loud buzzing sound and a click! Hmmmm… Motor was running, overheating and kicking out. Water was rising… My power box was in the basement and a flashlight showed 3 feet of water down there. Called my buddy John to borrow his waders and killed the power. Grabbed the brand new pump, turned the power back on and tested the pump in the bathtub. Yup! Tightened up the impeller and put the pump back down in the basement, 6 inches below the water line. Turned it on and tried to sleep! Everytime it shut off I would run down and lower the pump. Took almost a week to empty the basement. I lost my water heater and my furnace. Could only afford to replace one so I went for the water heater (cheaper and I needed to be clean for work). I got skids from work every week and cut them up for heating my house with a wood stove that winter. Cut down on my social life but taught me some important lessons..
Praying for everybody facing this kind of trouble. We had 2 dams go out in lower Michigan (Midlands area) and they are setting flood level records. As if this whole Wuhan Fju wasn't bad enough, we get this now! Stay safe and stay strong…


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Sorry to hear that Jeff. I m with you, this rain is ridiculous. And it s almost Memorial Day and I had to turn my HEAT on last night! I m honestly just kinda walkin around pissed off this week. I ve been avoiding the shop so I don t F anything up.
> 
> - HokieKen


Ken, except for a few days we ran AC, we still have our heat on from winter!


----------



## HokieKen

I just left my Mom's house and I told her to just quit trying to control the water. We spent a few hours carrying stuff upstairs and putting furniture and such up on blocks. I told her to just leave it and let the sump pump do what it can and we'll get down there and do what we can if it ever stops raining. It's gotta be that her footers just filled up (for the first time ever) and there's a constant stream flowing up through the floors/walls. We can't identify any spot where it's coming in but it's coming in on all sides. Grumble grumble grumble.


----------



## bndawgs

damn, that sucks. i guess we'll be getting washed out this weekend.

and man have the prices of the iibox jig gone up big time. last time i looked they were around 150.


----------



## Lazyman

That sucks guys. Try and stay dry. 
Kenny, is the water pooling around your mom's house on the outside? We really don't have basements here and I am curious whether it is a problem with the water coming off the roof working its way in or something else?


----------



## HokieKen

Nope, no standing water next to the house Nathan. I'm pretty positive it's coming up through the foundation. Which sucks cause there ain't a damn thing you can do about that. The ground was pretty near saturated before this rain started on Tuesday. I have a feeling it's gonna cause a lot of damage around here before all is said and done.


----------



## DavePolaschek

That sucks, Kenny. Hang in there bud. Jeff, hope you're in better shape.

Wish I could take some of the water off your hands, guys. We're moving into drought territory here.


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny you werent one of the ones that robbed a place with a watermelon over your head are you?


----------



## mikeacg

> Kenny you werent one of the ones that robbed a place with a watermelon over your head are you?
> 
> - Keebler1


Oh sure - some *********************************** hillbilly robs a place with a watermelon over his head and the first person everyone on LJs thinks of is Kenny! His getaway car was probably a hearse… Can't a guy get any respect on here? Ha ha ha!

Mike


----------



## EarlS

I guess I shouldn't be complaining that it's been cold, damp and gloomy around here after reading through the posts. Of course the corn isn't coming up too well just yet. Can't do the beer swap without corn. Just ask Kenny. Looks like someone gave him some watermelon though.

I have the heat on in the shop to keep the temperature around 72 or so to help the cherry Watco dry on the back and side panels of the closet shelf units. After almost messing up the finish on the swap speaker I'm following the instructions and waiting 3 days before applying finish. Hopefully, I can get the first coat of Arm-R-Seal on one side tonight. All of the panels will be pre-finished, then assembled.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Ken, can that be claimed as an insurance issue? The only way I can recall to fix that is to dig all around the house and reseal/tar the block area below ground level. My guess is messy and expensive. It's not a flood issue due to not having a flood but a "leak" issue. I would try but I know the insurance company's will do all they can not to pay.


----------



## HokieKen

She called insurance yesterday Jeff and they said she is most likely covered. Adjuster will be out on Tuesday to say for sure. A local company will be coming out sometime next week as well to see what the issue is and give an estimate on fixing it. Even if it's not something she wants done to the house, she's going to need new carpet and probably paneling in the whole basement so insurance will hopefully cover all that. And the labor so I don't have to do it ;-)

I saw a sliver of blue sky through the clouds this morning and got so excited I peed a little bit. I'm glad I took my watermelon off or I might have missed it!


----------



## bndawgs

looks like the rain is here now.

anyone have any experience with that mpower sharpening system?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You really meant this Steve, get that and just be done with finding a solution, that'll be the solution.

The Mpower one looks kind of cheesy, you might as well just sharpen on a stone by hand. Not the best reviews either.


----------



## HokieKen

That M power doesn't look useful to me in the least little bit. +1 for the Worksharp. But a combination diamond plate and a cheap honing guide would be preferable to that M power thing IMO.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

True Kenny. For years I just used a Veritas honing guide and some diamond plates. Worked great. The Worksharp is just quicker, only difference really.


----------



## HokieKen

Yep. I still have the Veritas mk1 and diamond plates. It's very rare that they get used these days though…


----------



## bndawgs

yeah, i agree that mpower thing looked a little cheesy.

drill bit guy was going to give me his if i bought the little plates.

i might try the sandpaper route at first, just to see how i can do.


----------



## doubleG469

Ok guys, critique time. Art piece for a friends 60th birthday. Mulberry base and arms, hollow form is American elm, finial is Ipe.


----------



## Keebler1

Looks great to me Gary


----------



## jeffswildwood

> She called insurance yesterday Jeff and they said she is most likely covered. Adjuster will be out on Tuesday to say for sure. A local company will be coming out sometime next week as well to see what the issue is and give an estimate on fixing it. Even if it s not something she wants done to the house, she s going to need new carpet and probably paneling in the whole basement so insurance will hopefully cover all that. And the labor so I don t have to do it ;-)
> 
> I saw a sliver of blue sky through the clouds this morning and got so excited I peed a little bit. I m glad I took my watermelon off or I might have missed it!
> 
> - HokieKen


Ken, glad to hear insurance is going to work out. We too had sunshine this morning. Got peppers, tomatoes and a few more things planted before it came back at 12.


----------



## HokieKen

Looks like it may have moved on from us Jeff. Flood warnings are still in effect until tomorrow though. Fortunately, due north missed out on most of this rain so we won't have river swells coming downstream which is when the stuff really hits the fan…


----------



## bndawgs

what's the one worksharp attachment that everyone wants?


----------



## GrantA

Sorry to hear the troubles guys, that sucks! Maybe Kenny's little helpers can help dry things out 









Gary that looks great!

It's just a tough day at the office here but somebody has to do it


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You at the beach again? I thought you went last weekend Grant.


----------



## GrantA

Different beach bahaha last weekend was a day trip we're here till Monday now, just had some delicious avocado shrimp tacos and local IPA


----------



## JohnMcClure

Hey guys!
Gary, that is some fine art.
Sorry about the flooding issues you guys are having. 
I had appendicitis and spent sunday and Monday in the hospital. Can't exert myself for a while which sucks.
I'll be back to WWing and having a shop built before long though!


----------



## EarlS

Hey Grant - *YOU SUCK!!!!* Just telling you what everyone else is thinking.

Yep - we're jealous…..


----------



## HokieKen

I dunno Earl. A Florida beach right now? I think I'll let Grant take that bullet ;-)

Dang John! Glad all is well now.

Looks good Gary but I think I would stand it upright ;-). Seriously man, it's a cool design.

Steve - wide blade attachment. Good luck finding one. You can make one a'la Stumpy Nubs though.


----------



## bndawgs

> I dunno Earl. A Florida beach right now? I think I'll let Grant take that bullet ;-)
> 
> Dang John! Glad all is well now.
> 
> Looks good Gary but I think I would stand it upright ;-). Seriously man, it's a cool design.
> 
> Steve - wide blade attachment. Good luck finding one. You can make one a'la Stumpy Nubs though.
> 
> - HokieKen


drill bit guy has a worksharp, so he's going to pull out all the pieces he has and let me know what all he has.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Sorry, John. At least you're out. Still got all your other parts, right?

Kinda did woodworking today. Cut a piece of pressure treated post into lengths to support our gas pipe which runs along our roof. Went through more than six feet of post in 4-6 inch lengths.

Then half stepped off the code-mandated 1 inch step at the edge of the garage and sprained my ankle. Going to start treating it with bourbon as soon as I get back from picking up dinner.


----------



## duckmilk

Glad to hear the rain is slowing some guys.

That looks really nice Gary.

Take it easy for a while John.

Enjoy yourself Grant.

Dave, maybe you should change that 1" mandated step into a 1" gradual slope. If they complain, tell them the step is a tripping hazard.


----------



## Keebler1

I got lucky this swap. Got home today to a package with a bunch of nice stuff.1 week till ship date


----------



## duckmilk

I think you missed someone Kevin. You have 3 as received but only 2 as shipped.


----------



## Keebler1

Didnt know someone shipped till recently


----------



## mikeacg

Hey Gary - Is that your artistic representation of a wasp nest on a tree branch? It is pretty cool! When I grow up I want to be able to turn neat stuff like that!!
Grant - Don't you have better things to do than sit on a beach and drink beer?
John - Glad to hear you are recovering! That shop ain't gonna build itself!
Duck - Good to see you hanging around even if we couldn't talk you into playing this time!
Dave - Same goes for you! Take care of yourself! What kind of codes are those people writing???

I'm doing some paint work today (Paint on wood? What are you - some kind of Philistine? Yeah, I don't usually do that but I think it is important on this piece… Sorry!) and then I can ship!

Mike


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, guys. I'm not sure exactly why they mandate the step in the garage. There's one supposed to be within some distance of the roll-up door, and then another at the back of the garage to prevent you from driving through into the house. Apparently people here aren't smart enough to stop without driving right through the garage into the house or something.

In any case, getting off my foot and treating it with bourbon seems to have done the trick. It's a little tender this morning, but I'm well enough to tackle seeding the ditch with a grass and flax mixture today. And maybe start resawing a piece of elm for drawer fronts for my brace till.

I'm pondering putting bifold or similar doors on it so I won't have the doors sticking out in my way when they're open. Anyone have any pointers to a good design?


----------



## Lazyman

I've always assumed the 1" step is to prevent water coming off the roof onto the apron outside the door from coming into the garage.

One problem with a bifold door is that it reduces the width of the opening. So it doesn't stick out (as much) into the room but it does stick out some into the door itself. What about a barn door that slides to the side? Is this an outside door or the door between the motorcycle bay and the wood shop?


----------



## Keebler1

Shipped early for a change. My recipient should recieve by 5/30


----------



## GR8HUNTER

GETTING VERY EXCITING NOW :<)))


----------



## Keebler1

Whats the next swap? Is it Kennys beer swap. Time to start thinking about it only couple weeks left


----------



## bndawgs

Alright, little bit of a dilemma here.

What's the easiest way to enlarge these dados 1/16? Our should i sand the piece to make it thinner? All my other parts are 1/8".


----------



## Lazyman

Do you want them 1/16 deeper (in from the side) or wider? A sharp hand chisel should work unless you mean deeper and don't have a narrow enough chisel.


----------



## Keebler1

If moving the fence over 1/16 and running them over the saw again isnt an option i would sand the other pieces


----------



## GR8HUNTER

yes beer next

Steve i would stand it up against a fence and simply run it thorugh table saw


----------



## RichBolduc

I'd go chisel. Probably be the most accurate way. Scribe a line with a nice sharp marking knife, the a few chisel cuts will do it.

Rich



> Alright, little bit of a dilemma here.
> 
> What s the easiest way to enlarge these dados 1/16? Our should i sand the piece to make it thinner? All my other parts are 1/8".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve


----------



## Lazyman

My swap item is mostly ready to ship. I am going to give it a couple of days to off gas before boxing it up due to having to apply so many coats of poly. I should be shipping on Tuesday. I remembered to take pictures before I boxed it up this time.

Is it just me or are the large flat rate boxes smaller than they used to be?


----------



## bndawgs

Thanks guys. I thought about the table saw and chisels. But I think I'm going to just sand the other piece down a hair. Figure it's the safest route.

Going for this for my mom's birthday.


----------



## GrantA

Wow it's past noon and the first time I've looked at the phone today 
I made a batch of buttermilk biscuits from scratch, sausage gravy & eggs. It's about time for a cold beverage now

Mike of course I have lots of stuff I need to do but the wife & kids were coming with or without and she'd be pissed if I stayed home, good to get some stress relief too it's been one thing after two others nonstop here

Dave it sounds like you're making a smoothie with grass, bourbon & flax? Let us know how that works out!

We had another boating adventure last night lol, tried to find some flounder with no luck then the outboard wouldn't start. We were in the bay so no worries of waves crashing us plus we had an anchor! Lol we got to an island (pretty sweet place check it out) and the guys there helped us out, turned out to be weak battery + motor lost its prime. 
If it could happen, it probably will bahaha


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nathan, the 1" step is probably due to wanting to keep water out. Which is funny, because it wasn't mandatory in MN, where we got 8 times as much rain every year.

The bifold doors are for the brace till.









Grant, no grass or flax today. Too windy again. The bourbon worked pretty well.



> Is it just me or are the large flat rate boxes smaller than they used to be?


There are at least two different size flat-rate large boxes. One more cubical, and one longer and thinner for board games.


----------



## bndawgs

Dave, look into a contrast bath for your ankle if you have any swelling. It'll take the swelling right out


----------



## DavePolaschek

I got to it pretty quickly yesterday, Steve. I've got a bruise, but it just looks like I took a puck to the skate (old leather ones, not the new plastic armor), and I'll make sure to elevate it again this afternoon.

Sanding (or a rasp) sounds like the quickest way to fix your fit. I buy a cheap Nicholson rasp at the hardware store about once a year just for adjustments that I can't make with a block plane.


----------



## mikeacg

> Mike of course I have lots of stuff I need to do but the wife & kids were coming with or without and she d be pissed if I stayed home, good to get some stress relief too it s been one thing after two others nonstop here
> 
> - GrantA


Grant,

After being incarcerated in our homes for over two months, I think we all need a getaway weekend! Enjoy - but don't expect any of us to go easy on you!

I got my first shirt job since I opened back up again! We are on our way!!!

Mike


----------



## MikeB_UK

Dave
Has that brace on the right got some kind of drill press guide attached?
If so, you got any info on it, kinda want one now I've seen it


----------



## DavePolaschek

Mike, that's an A. A. Wood hollow auger for making round tenons (or short dowels). It's adjustable in size from 1/4" to 1-1/4". More info here


----------



## EarlS

Since the beer swap is rapidly approaching - anyone have ideas to get the creative process started? Thinking of ideas for the beer swap will give me something to do on my bike ride this afternoon. Shop is full of cherry plywood pieces drying - 1st coat of Arm-R-Seal went on this morning.


----------



## GrantA

Earl I've got a dozen or so empty ideas for the beer swap


----------



## bndawgs

9. 2 %


----------



## JohnMcClure

Dave P,
That hollow auger sounds like something I should have, then never use. I want one!


----------



## DavePolaschek

That's exactly what I thought, John! Except it's hard to turn if doing a large diameter tenon, so you'll need a 14" sweep brace, too!

Jon Zimmer has a few for sale if you simply must have one. Or they pop up on eBay periodically.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Thanks dave! I followed the link and just started drooling at the thought of all those awesome vintage tools. Probably not for me but I hope they all find a home and see some use! We could go on about "lost arts"... 
Its incredible, there are some vintage tools that don't have a modern, powered equivalent.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Good deal, John. DonW mentioned having a few spare tools around too. I figure if I can help guys like that out, what the heck!


----------



## duckmilk

Just now checking in. We had a heckuva storm come through last night and caused some minor damage, was worse to the west around the Bowie TX area. Evidently, the damage in that area was severe enough to leave a large part of several counties without power. We lost power around 11pm and didn't get it back for 14+ hours. I had to start the generator to make coffee. After that, nothing to do but make myself a mimosa and putter around with getting parts of the old drill press to function. Got the x-y axis vise working and went to Ace to buy stuff to make a handle for the table raising/lowering thing to work. Went to buy ethanol free gas for the tractor, but the station had no electric power so I drove the 2 beer trip back.



> I got to it pretty quickly yesterday, Steve. I've got a bruise, but it just looks like I took a puck to the skate (old leather ones, not the new plastic armor), and I'll make sure to elevate it again this afternoon.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


 I think the bourbon was the trick there Dave. Better continue that therapy just to make sure.



> Grant - Don t you have better things to do than sit on a beach and drink beer?
> 
> *Nope*
> 
> Duck - Good to see you hanging around even if we couldn t talk you into playing this time!
> 
> *It wasn't a beer swap*
> 
> Mike
> 
> - mikeacg


----------



## duckmilk

I've seen the wheelwright Dave Engels use those hollow augers on his utube videos, pretty slick.
That guy is amazing, everything from wheels to wagons to lathe turning to blacksmithing to machining, simply great talent.


----------



## GrantA

Here's a wood table to keep things on track 









Damn it's beautiful here- maybe one day I'll have the opportunity to own a condo someplace like this. Of course that comes along with the opportunity to *maintain * it too…


----------



## EarlS

The bike ride was a success. I think I have an idea for the beer swap. Now if the corn would start growing I would also have some packing material for the bottles. BTW - we don't have a TP shortage here in IA. That's what the husks and cobs are for.


----------



## Keebler1

Latest turning made with hackberry. Finished with mylands friction polish. Not sure this onell last as it looks like I turned a little too much away inside and one of the cracks is starting to show. Guess ill have to put some CA glue in if it gets much worse


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I think the bourbon was the trick there Dave. Better continue that therapy just to make sure.


Way ahead of you there, Duck! Might have to go to town for more after the holiday, but I think I'm good through Monday at least.

Got started on resawing that piece of elm for drawer fronts. That's going to be a lot of work.


----------



## duckmilk

Good news ;-))


----------



## HokieKen

Y'all been chatty today! I spent the day putting a loft in my son's garage.









It's earlier than usual for the beer swap but we can do it next if that's what y'all wanna do )


----------



## Keebler1

Since its a little early anyone have an idea for a swap next? Yall wanna do another BBQ swap?


----------



## HokieKen

That's a good idea Keebler. I really don't have time for the beer swap now. Maybe somebody can run another BBq swap that wraps up mid-July?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Here's the thread for last year's bbq swap if people want ideas. And here are the tagged projects from last year.

If nobody else steps up, I could probably run it, but I haven't fired up my grill once since getting to NM, so I might be disqualified.


----------



## Keebler1

Alright we now have a leader for the next swap. Thanks Dave


----------



## HokieKen

Cool. Thanks Dave. Maybe we can wrap up the BBQ swap mid-july then finish up the beer swap around Labor Day like usual  I'll probably do the BBQ swap too. I don't really have the time but I'm tired of sitting on the sidelines.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Ok. I was thinking I would wait until the reveals are done before I start up the new thread, but June 6 to mid-July is pretty quick… but at least it will mean there's less time for people to forget they signed up for the swap…


----------



## Keebler1

Might start it now Dave get registration done by the time this swaps over might make it easier on you


----------



## bndawgs

What's everyone's opinion on the blo, min spirits, poly mix for finish?


----------



## MikeB_UK

> Mike, that's an A. A. Wood hollow auger for making round tenons (or short dowels). It's adjustable in size from 1/4" to 1-1/4". More info here
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Cheers, looks occasionally handy, I'll keep an eye out for one.


----------



## clieb91

I'm in for another BBQ swap.

Keebler, bowl looks good sorry to hear it is already splitting. 
Kenny- looks like that loft will come in handy for some storage of your wood and not take up space in your shop 
Duck- Glad to hear the storms around you were not as bad. Sounds like a productive time.

CtL


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Might start it now Dave get registration done by the time this swaps over might make it easier on you


I'll start the thread Tuesday, with signup deadline for June 8 or 9, I think. It'll still be a quick one.



> Cheers, looks occasionally handy, I ll keep an eye out for one.


Cheers. I think they were more of a US thing than a UK one, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Lazyman

> What s everyone s opinion on the blo, min spirits, poly mix for finish?
> 
> - Steve


I used a high gloss poly and MS wiping varnish on my swap item because I wanted a more durable finish than I get when I use a friction finish. I left the BLO out this time because I was afraid it would slow down the curing process. I wanted to build light layers quickly.


----------



## Keebler1

Clieb I figured it would crack as it was already cracking before turning and I didnt remove the pith. Its the same log I made one of my swap items from and it was still a little wet but not as wet as my swap item


----------



## EarlS

Here's a teaser for the beer swap (beer in a bag):










I'll sit out the BBQ swap though, still trying to get all of the various built-in cabinets made. Gonna be a busy summer making big plywood boxes. I figure I need to get them done so they are out of the way by the fall and I can get back to doing fun woodworking.


----------



## HokieKen

Dave, if you want to stretch the bbq swap out until around the beginning of August, go for it. 4 weeks is plenty for the beer swap. We just won't have any downtime between the two but I think that's okay.


----------



## Keebler1

Already have stuff ordered for bbq swap and have an idea for beer swap item


----------



## clieb91

I looked over the thread from last year's BBQ Swap. I already have a few ideas as well. Got a few things to finish up in the shop but may get started a bit early on this as well. 
I sat last year's beer swap out as I don't drink, but I think might step into this one. Wife likes Ciders 

CtL


----------



## RichBolduc

My wife will kill me if I miss the beer swap… Someone make sure I see it please. Lol

Rich


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, if you want to stretch the bbq swap out until around the beginning of August, go for it. 4 weeks is plenty for the beer swap. We just won't have any downtime between the two but I think that's okay.


I was thinking split the difference with a July 24 end, Kenny. Of course I still need to figure out what the heck shape of firewood to send my lucky recipient, but I'll come up with something.


----------



## HokieKen

Had a partner last night at the workbench. She's very safety conscious.









We had to do a little dye finish too. 









Whenever she and I have time that's just us, we always do a project together. I told her to pick anything out of our craft closet. She was insistent on coloring Easter eggs. Oh well, she won't be four forever ;-)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

wow she really growing fast keep your shotgun handy :<))

my problem with swaps is thinking of something to do and this looks like a very fast one


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, Tony. That was why I posted the thread and entries from last year's BBQ swap. I'll try to report them tomorrow when I start the thread too.

And maybe I can shame Mos into finally posting his project from that swap.


----------



## JohnMcClure

I managed a little shop time yesterday. Prepping this slab for some turquoise epoxy infill.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

slab looks very awesome John dont forget to take it easy i'll bet its not light :<((


----------



## clieb91

Those are the best type of assistants Kenny and you are so right she will not be that age forever. Miss those years but love these ones as well no matter how challenging. 

Sophia is in the shop now putting together her teacher gifts (that we are still trying to figure out how to hand out). Then we have some other projects to work on.










CtL


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> I managed a little shop time yesterday. Prepping this slab for some turquoise epoxy infill.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


Thats a serious hunk´o´wood, John. Gonna be a beauty.


----------



## mikeacg

Kenny,

Is she safety-concious enough to forbid beer in the workshop? And did Y'all even get to celebrate Easter this year? 
We were supposed to be shut down up here I guess but we kept the church open all the way through and nobody called the governor on us! However we ended Easter Sunday with a trip to Emergency for Mama having chest pains… I think I want a do-over too!

Good to see you up and about John but listen to doctor Tony!

I was going to add another item to my swap box but managed to break the last blade for my small bandsaw. I can't reach the 220 outlet for my big saw 'cuz there's a stupid 3-spindle shaper sitting in the way, waiting to be wired up. I know I have a 220 extension cord here somewhere… Hmmmm…


----------



## bndawgs

How long does it take for blo, min spirits, poly take to off gas?


----------



## bndawgs

Ran out of time for a finish and I'm leaving for my mom's now.


----------



## HokieKen

Dave, run the BBQ swap as long as you think it should be. If we run the beer swap into September, it won't be a big deal I don't think. That'll still leave 3 months to get one more in before Christmas ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Sounds good, Kenny. I'll put the post together tomorrow after staring at the calendar a bit.

No shop time yesterday or today. Did get a nap and some sunset watching though. A storm was rolling in just as the sun was setting.


----------



## EarlS

The only time I see my "assistants" in the shop now days is when they come out to tell me they want something. I suppose I should be happy that they still want me to build them furniture. I'm hoping that will continue as they move out and get their own homes. My oldest daughter has fond memories of helping me "build" things in the shop when she was 5 or 6. Of course, so do I.

As I consider the all of the negative impacts of the virus mess, one thing stand out as a huge positive. Both daughters had to move back home from college which gives us all more time together as a family. I think the girls, my wife, me, and especially the dogs have really appreciated that.

Dave - another gorgeous sunset. I don't think I would get tired of seeing them.


----------



## HokieKen

My assistant also decided to help me with dinner yesterday.









She got a little over-zealous with the pepper and I let her use the table shaker instead of using the grinder like I normally do. Know what? I'll be using finely ground pepper and about twice as much as I think I need from now on 'cause those steaks were awesome 









I also tried some different charcoal yesterday. It was briquets instead of lump but it was 100% oak and hickory. It was kinda slow starting vs normal briquets but it gave more of a smoked flavor to the meat than the Kingsford briquets I usually buy. It wasn't as "smoky" as lump but in my grill briquets just seem to do better.

So, was that a long weekend? Really? I spent Saturday building the loft in my son's garage. Sunday I got up and my wife took the kids to an outdoor church service. I was prepared to spend an hour or so sucking down coffee in the recliner while the ibuprofen kicked in then head to the shop for a couple of hours and do some general cleanup and maintenance chores. Nope. Mom called after the first coffee and said that her basement was drying out nicely but the carpet smelled like a wet dog. So Sunday was ripping up carpet (that was wet, glued to concrete and did indeed smell like a wet dog) and carrying it up the stairs. Stairs are better than a ladder. But not by a whole lot and not so much the day after the ladder.

I did get a couple of hours in the shop yesterday finally. I replaced the fence on my drill press table. This is the old one:









On several occasions I've wished I had a shorter one and I've really wanted to add some flip stops. So I bought some double t-track and flip stops from Woodcraft (put them in my cart and waited for WC to email me a free shipping code ;-p) and made a couple of quick clamps from Mahogany yesterday. Once I'm sure I like it, I'll make some better clamps.









Then I got my mill all cleaned up and freshly lubricated and made a new drawbar for it. I won't show you that since you don't care ;-) I also FINALLY mounted my collet holder that I've had for well over a month now. Purchased from Dave and his son who both have 3D printers  It works a trick.









Finally, thanks to all who have served or are currently serving! And especially thanks to all who have friends, family members or comrades that made the ultimate sacrifice.


----------



## GrantA

Kenny the DP setup looks sweet and so does the mill/collet rack! Good times with shop helpers I know, my oldest has "helped" on a few things, I suppose I haven't done a great job getting them interested in it so shame on me and I should try harder

I'm back home now, hopefully all the day-job work goes smoothly so I can get some shop-job work done this afternoon/evening- the architect is supposed to have my plans finished this week and turned into the city so I can get that official building permit. Stupid rules but we have to play their games…

I'm glad y'all decided to go ahead and setup the BBQ swap, I have no business running it this time, I might have to jump in and play along though. Depending when the beer swap is I may have to sit out or just send early as I'll be gone mid-july to AK again

On the BBQ subject, I had to use a stinkin' gas grill at the beach but check out this freshly caught speckled seatrout. I've been wanting to try cooking some whole fish but haven't til now, and I'll definitely be doing it again!


----------



## HokieKen

Welcome back to the real world Grant! I think I saw your hotel on the news yesterday:









I think the beer swap will probably run into September this year so you should be fine to play on that one  I'm thinking I'll just wait and see when the BBQ swap wraps up and then give a week for people to think about it and sign up and then 4 weeks after that until ship date. That's short enough to make it quick and still have time for another "big" swap before the end of the year but long enough for people to do something cool if they want to ;-)


----------



## GrantA

No way I'm too claustrophobic for that mess. maybe 15yrs ago…


----------



## Lazyman

IMO, that is what hell must be like.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - what brand of charcoal did you use? We've been using lump that you can buy at HD but the quality has been getting worse and worse, more dust and little pieces.

I spent some quality time in the back yard moving rocks around since the landscape guys just dumped them when they did the "landscaping" last fall. I also tried to get some of the silt fence pulled out. Contractor said it was a 10 minute job….. uh huh, sure, I spent an hour and pulled up about 8 ft of it. 60 ft or so to go. The tree guys want $250 to do it so I'm going to tell the contractor he can spend "10 minutes" removing it when he comes back to put the steps in off he back porch.

Shop time was spent applying Arm-R-Seal to all of the cabinet shelf unit plywood pieces. I used every bit of horizontal space, including the floor.

Nice drill press table BTW

Grant - I always make an aluminum foil pouch when I cook fish. Seems to keep the fish moist and gets flavor through the meat.


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny - what brand of charcoal did you use? We ve been using lump that you can buy at HD but the quality has been getting worse and worse, more dust and little pieces.
> 
> ...
> - EarlS


It's Ridge Charcoal


----------



## HokieKen

The drill press table used to be nicer Earl. When I went to a larger drill press, I had to tear the base drawer case off because the DP table wouldn't fit between the walls. It still works though


----------



## DavePolaschek

The thread for the 2020 Backyard BBQ Swap is up. Dates are:

Register by: June 12, 2020
Progress picture by: June 26, 2020
Recipient names emailed on June 27, 2020
Completed picture (via email) and ship by: July 17, 2020
Reveal date: July 24, 2020
Close date: July 31, 2020


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Earl give this Devil All Natural… https://www.amazon.com/dp/B081HW7HFF?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share a try. I've tried about four brands with the egg and this blows them all away based on taste and bitter smoke while lighting.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Grant and Earl, I do trout and salmon without foil on both gas and charcoal. Trick is to only flip once. Whole trout on the grill are pretty damned tasty.

Other fish get foil and some oil, but trout and salmon are both fatty enough naturally that they don't need any additional, or maybe just a spritz of oil on the skin before plopping 'em on the grill.


----------



## GrantA

I've never cooked freshwater trout so I assume you mean that kind is fatty. Speckled seatrout not so much. 
My favorite way to grill salmon is skin-on, evoo and seasoning on the flesh, flesh down (high heat) about 3 min, flip and don't mess with it til the fat starts oozing out the top. Check for doneness and when ready to take off use a big flat spatula/turner between skin & meat, the skin stays stuck to the grate and you have a perfect skinless fillet

Now I want salmon haha


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, Grant. Rainbows, usually, but also brook trout if that's all that's available. Both are fatty enough that if you just stiff the body cavity with herbs (parsley and mint) with a little salted butter, you're good to go.

Yeah, I do salmon so the skin stays on the grill and then I just burn it off.

Excuse me,I have to go wipe up some drool now….


----------



## GrantA

Bo likes the crunchy salmon skin too bahahah I always hook him up with a little


----------



## bndawgs

Out of Charlotte, NC

Not too bad


----------



## GrantA

OK Steve twist my arm, sure I'd like to try that one. Beer makes an awesome BBQ bonus, in case you were wondering


----------



## bndawgs

Haha, I might be able to join the beer Swap one. Done with my mom's present and have one other project currently.

First coat on. Still need to get the vases. Apparently I need to start looking for all the parts needed before starting projects that were printed years ago. There's like 1 place on the internet that sells a 2×8 cylinder vase


----------



## HokieKen

Why not turn the vases Steve?


----------



## bndawgs

I didnt think about that until the end. But i don't know if I will. I'm going to look locally tomorrow and then decide.


----------



## bndawgs

Although, based on my mom's reaction, I may be taking it home. Haha


----------



## DavePolaschek

2×8 cylinder? Is that a Red Bull can?


----------



## bndawgs

Yeah I think it's pretty close if it's not.


----------



## HokieKen

Really Steve? Your Mom didn't like it? I think it looks pretty awesome personally. I have to admit though, it's not my Mom's style though so maybe that's the case with yours too ;-)


----------



## GrantA

Looks real nice Steve, I think it's one of those pieces that you either have a spot for or you don't though. I think it would look great on a sofa/console table or a mantle. Also, don't limit the search to vases- look at drinking glasses. All sorts of shapes and sizes. Check a dollar tree assuming you have those. Ours has a ton of options

Here's what I was picturing Steve. You may end up having the fanciest flight tray around!


----------



## Lazyman

> Haha, I might be able to join the beer Swap one. Done with my mom s present and have one other project currently.
> 
> First coat on. Still need to get the vases. Apparently I need to start looking for all the parts needed before starting projects that were printed years ago. There s like 1 place on the internet that sells a 2×8 cylinder vase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve


With a few tweaks that could be turned into a beer tote. Just sayin'.


----------



## Lazyman

Here's what I've been working on the last couple of days. A buddy told me that the seat back on his favorite old shop stool final gave it up after many epoxy repairs. He mostly restores old cars so I volunteered to make him another one. I didn't want to build a form to do a glue-lame for the curved back or find some suitable material to laminate so I took the easy way and cut out curved ribs on my CNC and stacked them to form the back. 
Old









New









A little more sanding and I'll put a finish on it. Hopefully the glue joints will hold up.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice seat-back, Nathan. As long as the glue holds, it should do fine. Put a layer of epoxy on for a finish if you want to wear suspenders with your belt. ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

I thought about that Dave. I am mostly worried about the top breaking off due to the handhold, especially if it gets knocked over or something. Not sure if an exterior coat would help with that. What I really need is a big vacuum chamber and some cactus juice. After it was all glued up, I realized that what I should have done when cutting on the CNC is have it drill some holes for dowels.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Dowels would have been good. I was picturing a jig for two-sided milling, with tongue on top and groove on bottom. I can imagine alignment was tough.


----------



## DavePolaschek

An exterior coat would keep water out of the joints, possibly weakening the glue or wood around the glue.

Dowels would've been good, too.

My biggest vacuum chamber is only a 2 gallon stock pot, so I can't help there. Plus I still haven't reordered cactus juice since moving (I used up all I had, so I wouldn't have to move it). Figure I really ought to have a bench to set that stuff on before I start stabilizing more.


----------



## Lazyman

> Dowels would have been good. I was picturing a jig for two-sided milling, with tongue on top and groove on bottom. I can imagine alignment was tough.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


I decided to simply cut ribs the ribs all the same and shaped it manually. Before glue up, I clamped it together and marked the outline. I cut them close to the line on the bandsaw and did some light trimming after glue up. This made the hole for the handle easy to do. That left only a little light sanding to the line on my stationary belt sander to get the final shape. Finish sanding has taken longer than the assembly and shaping.


----------



## Lazyman

I just added a makers mark, mostly because my buddy made the branding iron for me, and added the first coat of wipe on ploy. Looks pretty cool if I may say so myself.


----------



## Lazyman

I almost forgot why I got online in the first place…

Mark me shipped, Keebler.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Haha, I might be able to join the beer Swap one. Done with my mom s present and have one other project currently.
> 
> First coat on. Still need to get the vases. Apparently I need to start looking for all the parts needed before starting projects that were printed years ago. There s like 1 place on the internet that sells a 2×8 cylinder vase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve


I really like that piece, Steve! Kinda reminds me of the Brooklyn Bridge.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I almost forgot why I got online in the first place…


Yeah. I've never had that happen. :-/


----------



## mikeacg

Nathan,

You could mill a groove down the back on each side of hand hole and add stiffeners. Then carve them, blending them in and rounding the edges… What does the mounting post look like? This might be a good way to get rid of the bolt holes through the back as well… PM me!

Mike


----------



## Keebler1

6 1/2" x 6 1/8" x 3 1/8" maple bowl blank cut in march this year. How long before I could turn it and be safe for it not cracking?


----------



## GrantA

Never safe from it cracking!

My dad has been keeping an eye out for a scorp for me, he found this in an antique shop - what is it? I'm calling it a spokeshave, possibly shop made. Looks to have an asymmetric radius. Priced kinda steep but what do you guys think?
I'm not interested in anything else to display right now just users. 
My gut says leave this thing in that cabinet


----------



## HokieKen

Is there a blade in it Grant? If not, I'd leave it where it is. If there is a blade, I'd probably give it a shot as long as it's less than $10


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Never safe from it cracking!
> 
> My dad has been keeping an eye out for a scorp for me, he found this in an antique shop - what is it? I m calling it a spokeshave, possibly shop made. Looks to have an asymmetric radius. Priced kinda steep but what do you guys think?
> I m not interested in anything else to display right now just users.
> My gut says leave this thing in that cabinet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


Could be a heelshave, for cobblers. The one you show has more curve to it than what you normally see.


----------



## DavePolaschek

That looks like an inshave to me, Grant.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

it is for sure a heel shave for cobblers :<))


----------



## GrantA

Cool. Thanks guys!
It's possibly less useful to me than a wheat beer (which is pretty close to useless) so at $79 it's a very hard pass ;-p


----------



## EarlS

Grant - send me $50 and I'll pass on it for you. Isn't that how this works?


----------



## clieb91

Caught up and now I'm hungry. The wife isn't a big fan of seafood but I should really try some on the grill as that looks awesome.

Mark CraftersDaughter as received.

CtL


----------



## Lazyman

> Nathan,
> 
> You could mill a groove down the back on each side of hand hole and add stiffeners. Then carve them, blending them in and rounding the edges… What does the mounting post look like? This might be a good way to get rid of the bolt holes through the back as well… PM me!
> 
> Mike
> 
> - mikeacg


The mounting post is tubular steel and looks like an inverted U and has 3 holes for mounting - one centered at the top of the U and 2 lower on each side. There are plastic mounts that adapt the curved back to the posts.

After sanding it and applying a finish, it actually seems pretty solid so I think it will be fine. If it falls backward it could break off the top but for now I think I'll just leave it like it is. Thanks.


----------



## Lazyman

> 6 1/2" x 6 1/8" x 3 1/8" maple bowl blank cut in march this year. How long before I could turn it and be safe for it not cracking?
> 
> - Keebler1


Cracking will be largely determined by whether the center or pith of the tree runs through the blank. If the blank doesn't have any smaller rings from the center, cracking will be minimal. With green wood I usually have better luck rough turning so the the side thickness is about 1/10 the diameter, so a little over 5/8" thick. If I am patient, I put it in a bag with the shavings from the bowl to let it dry for a few weeks or months depending on how wet it is. If not, I will use the microwave to speed up the drying process so I can finish it the next day. I write the date and weight on it and when it stops losing weight it is ready to turn to final shape.


----------



## Lazyman

Today's turning experiment. Another thing I saw on youtube. These are turned completely green. They were cut this week. The idea is that will warp and bend as they dry to look like a flower. It was a lot easier than expected. Though I think the stems are supposed to be thinner.


----------



## clieb91

Cool Looking goblets Nathan, Like to see how they look after they dry.

Keebler- Please note Crafters Daughter has mailed.

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

For those that care but haven't heard, Handworks is off :-( Email said it will definitely happen in 2021 though.


----------



## GrantA

On the bright side I should have no problems going to handworks in 2021! This year was probably gonna be too tight anyway since I'll have just gotten back from a fishing trip. Nevermind the fact I'll bring back a bunch of valuable meat for the freezer oh no I'll just be on a "trip" ahem…. 
Anyways! Lol 
Hopefully all the reservations get adjusted with no fuss!


----------



## Lazyman

That stinks Kenny, though I am not surprised.


----------



## Bluenote38

> On the bright side I should have no problems going to handworks in 2021! This year was probably gonna be too tight anyway since I ll have just gotten back from a fishing trip. Nevermind the fact I ll bring back a bunch of valuable meat for the freezer oh no I ll just be on a "trip" ahem….
> Anyways! Lol
> Hopefully all the reservations get adjusted with no fuss!
> 
> - GrantA


 ROFL - Grant on a per pound basis that is probably the most expensive meat on the planet. And you willhave fun catching it.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Hadn't heard that, Kenny, but I had almost decided I wasn't going to go even if it was on. Too many stupid people out there.


----------



## HokieKen

Well if stupid people are your holdup Dave you should move to the middle of nowhere and… oh yeah, nevermind. ;-)


----------



## mikeacg

Outstanding goblets Nathan! Can't wait to see how they end up…

Kenny - I live in the middle of nowhere and I and I can tell you, there ain't no getting away from them… They are everywhere!

I am definitely shipping today! Sorry about taking so long but I needed a few things to finish up my items. And there are the constant distractions…


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Well if stupid people are your holdup Dave you should move to the middle of nowhere and… oh yeah, nevermind. ;-)


Well… if I'd gone to Handworks, part of the plan would've been to go back to Minneapolis and visit a few friends there, but it looks like between the MPD and the criminals, there might not be anything to go back to by Labor Day. Christ on a crutch, what a mess.


----------



## HokieKen

Keebler, rough turn your bowl and let it set for a couple of days. If it shows signs of moving a lot, put it in a paper bag with some shavings and store it in a cool, dry place for a few weeks and let it dry some slowly.

Dave - MSP is a mess right now. Sad to see what happened and sad to see that "demonstrations" are just being used as excuses for ridiculous and criminal behaviors now. How in the hell can rational people think that attacking ambulances on the way to possibly SAVE lives or stealing stuff from stores could possibly improve accountability and behaviors in the future? Good grief.

Nathan - I like the goblets. I'll be curious how they do as they dry 

Mike, I see some really cool beer swap possibilities in that 4 axis carving )


----------



## doubleG469

> Today's turning experiment. Another thing I saw on youtube. These are turned completely green. They were cut this week. The idea is that will warp and bend as they dry to look like a flower. It was a lot easier than expected. Though I think the stems are supposed to be thinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried a couple of these and they have to be soo thin to work. You need to check them with a light, the wall thickness is right on that verge of shaving through. I have had several blow up on me at the last minute as well. Looks very nice is it bradford pear?
> 
> - Lazyman


----------



## bndawgs

It's crazy what's going on in Minneapolis. I can't believe they abandoned the police station to be burned down.

Although I am trying to figure out what I'd grab from the advance auto parts store before they set it on fire.

Air fresheners, brake cleaner, oil, fancy steering wheel covers.


----------



## HokieKen

Fuzzy dice Steve. And some of those eyelashes you put over your headlights.


----------



## Keebler1

Didnt buy the bowl blank. May buy it if it comes back up on ebay. Right now I need to focus on bbq swap


----------



## Keebler1

Here is something I saw on kickstarter. They already sell full size ones. Hopefully these work as I ordered 2


----------



## HokieKen

I have Maple I can cut into bowl blanks Keebler. It's all dry. Just hollar if you want some.


----------



## bndawgs

Man, the guy I got those drill bits from decided he was going to keep the worksharp. I knew that was going to happen. Lol


----------



## bndawgs

I have some silver maple blanks that are cut up.


----------



## bndawgs

Pretty decent price including the spiral head. Shame I'm out of town.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Regarding MSP, yeah, the cops have been making things worse. Watched one video yesterday where a cop car was driving through an intersection downtown, and just rolled down his window and pepper-sprayed a crowd of people standing at the crosswalk waiting to cross. Way to win hearts and minds there.

Saw another where there were some protestors playing taunt the cop, and the police they were taunting were handling things fine. It was all fairly calm, as such things go. Then another cop comes running up and pepper sprays the protestors at point blank range and starts in with his baton. About five minutes later, people attacked the cop shop and burned it to the ground. Maybe not cause and effect, but awfully suspicious timing.


----------



## Bluenote38

Count me as Shipped


----------



## GrantA

We got this info in an email from one of our freight carriers this morning -
We are also seeing Protests / Riots spread to other parts of the city. The most concerning issue right now is people are throwing rocks, bottles, and other items off of Major Freeway Overpasses on 35W North of Minneapolis & I94E in St. Paul. There's even been reports of people chaining steel *pipes* to the overpasses and waiting for Semi's to hit them… We've advised all Local drivers to avoid the major freeway's, and make safety their number 1 priority. To make matters worse our Service Center is without power and phones as well.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Here is something I saw on kickstarter. They already sell full size ones. Hopefully these work as I ordered 2


I signed up for a kickstarter for the Meater about four years ago, Keebler. Very similar. They finally shipped almost three years late, and I never used them. Gave them to a buddy rather than move them across the country.

Any money I spend on Kickstarter, I figure I'm throwing it away. If I get something later, that's cool, but if I don't think of it as a donation, I'm always disappointed.


----------



## EarlS

> Man, the guy I got those drill bits from decided he was going to keep the worksharp. I knew that was going to happen. Lol
> 
> - Steve


Steve - I just sent you PM


----------



## mikeacg

None of that craziness a couple of years back when a black Somali cop in Minneapolis killed a white, unarmed woman… And then you had CNN questioning if HE got a fair trial! We are looking a civil war I think… When the federal government finally goes belly-up and those checks quit coming, there is gonna be some social unrest!

I'm with you on the Kickstarter donations Dave. If I think it's a good idea, I'm willing to throw in. 2 years ago I threw in $100 to help some Texas ladies make another album (a Christmas Album). I got a few copies in return and gave them out as gifts. You guys in Texas check out the twins, The Purple Hulls! Talk about sweet harmonies!!! I reckon it would be like singing a duet with yourself having a twin! They left Nashville and moved back to Texas to take care of their Daddy about the same time I left NC to take care of Mama.

Just got back from the Post Office…Marked me Shipped!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Yeah, guys, I leave the country for 20+ years and all hell breaks loose. Sheesh. I think I would go for some real big rims first, then the airfresheners and some dice.

But seriously, have ya´ll seen the vid of the white guy casually smashin all the windows at that autoparts place, before it was torched? And some of the neighborhood people are like, hey, why are you doing that! GTFOH! And the guy then is like walking away, acting all casual, but clearly in a hasty retreat. Somethin funky going on there.


----------



## Keebler1

Question for the pen turners. I just recieved the carbara pen kit from berea hardwoods in my subscription box today. Look on their website and search carbara and it shows a 3/8" drill bit. In the instructions it shows a letter V drill bit. I looked online and the V drill bit size shows to be .377 inches. Take 3÷8 and it is .375 inches. Are V and 3/8" drill bits the same? Gonna try a 3/8 at some point but thought id ask first.


----------



## DavePolaschek

In wood, two thousandths is such a small difference you'll never notice. If it rains that day vs. not, it's probably a bigger difference than that.

If you use a 3/8 bit (they vary, too) and it's too tight, a swipe with a rolled up piece of sandpaper will buy you two thousandths pretty quick.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

someone was just talking about bits not being the right size but i cant remember who also same with wooden dowels sometimes its 2 sizes bigger sometimes 2 sizes smaller :<((


----------



## clieb91

Keebler, in case you missed it Crafters Daughter got her box.

CtL


----------



## Keebler1

Good deal hopefully we didnt ruin the swaps for her and she wants to participate in more


----------



## HokieKen

V and 3/8" drill bits are different. But, you can use 3/8". Letter bits fill in the gaps between fractional sizes because when machining, you need em all. Not so much with pen turning…


----------



## Keebler1

Thanks Kenny tried a 3/8 on a piece of scrap and it wasnt tight but wasnt so loose it wouldnt work


----------



## HokieKen

Can't even remember the last time I used this sled to face joint. I've gone almost exclusively to hand planes. But it feels like the tendonitis in my elbow is trying to pay a visit so I'm trying to baby it. This sled is probably the most useful shop jig I've ever made. I can absolutely live without a jointer with this guy and my table saw taper/straight edge jig.









As proof, my jointer is sitting in the corner watching me set up the sled ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

My first planer run with the grinder on the side of my flip top cart. Fingers crossed it ain't in my way…


----------



## bndawgs

Is that the woodsmith jointer sled Kenny?

I might have to look into building that as I have some wider boards i want to start messing with.


----------



## HokieKen

Okay the grinder was fine. Until I was finished planing and was vacuuming the chips off the cart and pulled the vac into the light on the grinder and busted the bulb. Good grief…









I dunno if that's the Woodsmith sled or not Steve. I built it years ago just based on pictures I found online. There are a lot of examples of that type and others. This style is probably the hardest to build but it's also the easiest to adjust IMO.


----------



## Lazyman

Kenny, I've always wondered if the board will bow downward between the wide gaps between supports? Do you use any hot glue to help tack it down to the sled?


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny how does that jig work? Trying to find videos on it


----------



## bndawgs

> Kenny how does that jig work? Trying to find videos on it
> 
> - Keebler1


Do a search for woodsmith planer sled. There's a nice YouTube video of the build and also AndyBB on here built one


----------



## Keebler1

Ive seen those now. I just use a piece of melmine and shim and hotglue the piece to it. May have to make one of those evntually but have other things to make first


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny, I ve always wondered if the board will bow downward between the wide gaps between supports? Do you use any hot glue to help tack it down to the sled?
> 
> - Lazyman


Depends on the board Nathan. Definitely could. If it was a board that thin, I'd probably just carpet tape it to the plywood base with some wood shims under it. Hot glue if twist was bad enough. Light passes are key as well. And you could make as many supports as needed. Not much extra work when batching them out. I have five and it's always been enough.

I have tread tape on top of my supports and a cleat on the leading support to prevent movement.









Each support has set screws in the sides to fix it to the base so they cant move as well.


----------



## GrantA

Huh Keebler? A piece of melamine can't do the same thing as the planer sled. I think you're confusing it with how to thickness a board wider than your jointer after you face joint a portion of it. That's where a piece of melamine can help


----------



## HokieKen

It is indeed the Woodsmith sled now that I look so google that Keebler. Here's a good write up from another LJ that made one like mine too.


----------



## HokieKen

I think he was saying he hot glues it to the melamine with shims to stabilize a twisted board Grant. I've seen that done too ;-)


----------



## Keebler1

Grant get a melamine board wider and longer than the piece yoyr face jointing, screw a board thinner than what you are planing, shim the wobble out and hot glue it all in place and itll work. Not as easy on long pieces and not as good as that sled but it works for what I use it for


----------



## GrantA

That makes sense Kenny but won't it still flop around like a wet noodle?


----------



## Keebler1

Not if its shimmed and the shims dont move. I glue the shims on 3 sides to the melamine and also put glue where the shim goes under the board and glue the board to the melamine and the stopper board i have in the front. All I have to do is figure out how to fix the snipe


----------



## bndawgs

Settled for smaller vases for now. But I'm going to have to buy the bigger ones. I definitely don't think the finish came out very good. But oh well, that's an area I need work on.


----------



## Keebler1

Looks great Steve


----------



## HokieKen

I assumed Keebler is hot gluing the board in place too. I think you have to…

I think that looks pretty darned good Steve!


----------



## HokieKen

I seem to have a theme lately…


----------



## EarlS

Steve - the tulip (?) vase stand looks mighty nice from where I'm sitting.

Kenny - whatcha making that needs a long board that flat?


----------



## GrantA

> Kenny - whatcha making that needs a long board that flat?
> 
> - EarlS


He's just making chips to say he used the sled


----------



## HokieKen

Making a bunch of those little Mickey mouse pieces Earl ;-) And the board wasn't that long - less than 5'. And when I unveil my evil plan, you'll see why I needed it so flat to start with ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

Finally back home after a week away. Traffic was good and kids were halfway decent on the ride home.

Going to celebrate with one of these


----------



## HokieKen

That's a good lineup Steve!


----------



## bndawgs

In an effort to multi-task, I drank a beer while cutting the grass.


----------



## bndawgs

Harris Teeter has a build on your own 6 pack. So that's what I put together down at my mom's store in NC.

@MIKEacg I totally missed swinging by anchor hardwoods. Timing just never worked out


----------



## mikeacg

Steve,

I know how that goes! At least you remembered to get the beer! Ha ha ha!

Mike


----------



## bndawgs

woodcraft has some of their woodriver blades on sale for $10


----------



## Woodmaster1

Got my swap item today. Awesome box!


----------



## Keebler1

Waiting on 3 more people to recieve


----------



## HokieKen

> woodcraft has some of their woodriver blades on sale for $10
> 
> - Steve


I still have at least a couple of those blades I bought several years ago when they had a $10 sale. I've given several away as gifts. Grab some of those and some scales from Dave Kelley and you'll have some sexy to give away ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

A box of awesome just showed up at my mailbox. Mark me received!


----------



## Keebler1

I screwed up again gave away everyones address instead of just using mine.


----------



## EarlS

> I screwed up again gave away everyones address instead of just using mine.
> 
> - Keebler1


I guess you will have to keep running swaps until you get the address thing worked out.

Kenny - is that your work or Dave Kelly's? Either way - WOW!!!


----------



## HokieKen

I sent Dave some Maple burl I had and he cast me a couple sets of knife scales (one pair STILL waiting for me to use on a personal blade) and I put them on the blade Earl.


----------



## doubleG469

Mark me as received! Box of goodies delivered today!

Well done sir, well done!


----------



## duckmilk

> In an effort to multi-task, I drank a beer while cutting the grass.
> 
> - Steve


THAT'S a no brainer. It's the only way I cut grass, or do much of anything else for that matter :-O



> Waiting on 3 more people to recieve
> 
> - Keebler1


What about strippit? Heard anything from him?


----------



## clieb91

I got a box! Looks like that is the last one….

CtL


----------



## duckmilk

Nevermind, just saw the last update.


----------



## HokieKen

Reveal 'em suckers!!!


----------



## Keebler1

Lets move reveal day to Wednesday 6/3. Ill send strippit an email. Hopefully he sees it and will reveal then.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Here's a reminder that signups for the 2020 Backyard BBQ swap are happening. Fixed the tool I need to finish making wine boxes for the neighbors, which is ahead of my swap items in the queue, so that's like progress.

Also found my bucket of "pretty scraps that would be good for dressing up a swap item" so that's good, too.


----------



## Lazyman

> What about strippit? Heard anything from him?
> 
> - duckmilk


I've heard from him through a PM so he's around.

I say we should reveal tomorrow, say about noon CDT?


----------



## Woodmaster1

I sent a pm to stripit for the swap item he sent. No reply yet.


----------



## Keebler1

Ive emailed him twice. Lets reveal weds give him time to read his email


----------



## Lazyman

He sent me a PM on Saturday.


----------



## Keebler1

Just heard back frim strippit reveal is on for tomorrow.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

if i was in this swap i would have revealed by now LOL :<))


----------



## bigblockyeti

> In an effort to multi-task, I drank a beer while cutting the grass.
> 
> - Steve
> 
> THAT S a no brainer. It s the only way I cut grass, or do much of anything else for that matter :-O
> 
> - duckmilk


I wanted to get a ZTR mower but fell upon a free JD mower from Grandma last May in kit form (read, extremely unmaintained and abused golf course flunkies). After much rebuilding it runs and mows great even if not as fast or maneuverable as a ZTR but with one hand free, I'm able to multi-task too!


----------



## Woodmaster1

> if i was in this swap i would have revealed by now LOL :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


I agree I should reveal now, but I will try to restrain myself. But the time should be 12:01 am not pm.


----------



## Bluenote38

So the big reveal at High Noon tomorrow?


----------



## Lazyman

12:00:00.0000001 *AM*


----------



## HokieKen

Reveals always start at midnight+ in the time zone specified by the moderator. Don't you buncha rouges go fartin' around with tradition.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Reveals always start at midnight+ in the time zone specified by the moderator. Don t you buncha rouges go fartin around with tradition.
> 
> - HokieKen


forget tradition I say no balls LOL :<))


----------



## HokieKen

Now you sound like my wife Tony!


----------



## DavePolaschek

While we're waiting for the reveals, I wonder if any of you fellas have any brilliant ideas about how to clamp these pieces up. Looking to make a herringbone pattern board, but I'd really rather do more than two or three pieces at once…










It'll be about six feet long all told… Gonna be a heckuva glue-up. Butternut and cherry. About 1/4" thick.


----------



## GrantA

Dave the only thing in my mind is 2 good straight pieces of angle, steel or aluminum. One down each edge, use the longest working time glue you can, and clamp the angles together across the wood.


----------



## GrantA

Too funny!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> While we're waiting for the reveals, I wonder if any of you fellas have any brilliant ideas about how to clamp these pieces up. Looking to make a herringbone pattern board, but I'd really rather do more than two or three pieces at once…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be about six feet long all told… Gonna be a heckuva glue-up. Butternut and cherry. About 1/4" thick.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I think I would do that in sections of three groups maybe. Make a 45º jig, one end, two very straight rails on either side- a little wider than the total width. Start guing, and shim the end of each piece tight to the joint. Finishing each section with a 45º piece of ply(or something) at the far end, and shim that too. Maybe tighten things up every five sections or so with the clamped in place 45º piece of ply and shims. Then glue-up the three sections once they are more or less dry. Oh, and I would put down a layer of packing tape first and do the gluing on top of that. Hope that makes sense???


----------



## Lazyman

Dave, How about gluing them to a substrate or backer using hot hide glue and a rub joint. You could use some cheap, thin veneer for example for a backer, though just using some craft paper might be good enough. Apply hide glue to the backer and the edges of the pieces that need to be joined and rub it into place. Hold it there long enough for the HHG to cool a little and it won't come loose. Make sure the first 2 are perfectly square and check the new sections for square every few layers. If you don't want the backer it can be removed fairly easily after the glue has set and dried.

It is possible that you don't need to glue it to the backer but you will want something under it to avoid gluing it to your bench or whatever you will be working on. Perhaps just stretch some food service stretch wrap over your bench? 3000 foot roll from Sam's Club is cheap.


----------



## HokieKen

Dave, put a thin layer of gasoline on the top surface of each of those blocks then lay them out in the precise pattern you want them in. Then strike a match and throw it on top. That's as close as I'd come to gluing all them things together like that ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

Just pour epoxy over all of them. Or do what Kenny suggested.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - please post your effort on the herringbone. Plenty of "good" ideas provided by the usual rabble on this forum.

If you are serious I'd say you can only glue up 4-5 at a time and even then you will likely not stay square. Clamp the heck out of them.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Here's what I ended up with:

I found a chunk of 1/4" MDF. Glued and screwed a couple chunks of 1/4" ply to it. Put down packing tape, so I wouldn't glue things to the MDF that I didn't want to.










Then I started putting down the wood, with glue on two edges. I snugged each piece in as I went, and once I had a few down, I put down the side "rails" (some leftover moulding I had) with a screw on one end to hold it into the MDF. The first one, I tried nailing in place, and that caused splits and headaches, so for the other I just drilled an oversized hole for the screw, put one end in place, and then applied a clamp later. Another clamp with a piece of plywood going the other way, and things are more or less together. We'll see how it holds up before I do much more, but the piece of MDF is four feet long, so I should be able to do most of the rest of the wood in one batch if I'm feeling gutsy.










Shrug. I dunno. Either it'll be good enough or it won't, and I'll have to figure something else out. I could do it with pieces an inch thick or so, then resaw the "board" into thinner chunks later. That might be an easier way to go, especially once I get my bandsaw set up. But I kinda like having done this all with hand-tools.

Oh, and I have a pint of epoxy on the way too. If this goes gappy on me, I can always pour a thin layer of epoxy over it and then take the result to the belt sander.

Thanks for the suggestions, guys,


----------



## DavePolaschek

Oh, it's also turned rift-sawn lumber into quarter-sawn, the way I cut things. ;-)


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Pretty much what I said.

Hey Dave, what is this thang gonna be, anyway? And you are gonna clean that all up with a hand-plane? If so, thats bold, some serious triceps workout.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'm making gift boxes to hold bottles of wine for neighbors who have helped us out. Similar to this one.

I'm thinking that "board" will make five of the sliding lids for the boxes. Or maybe ten if I can later glue the offcuts together into another board. I think I only need 3.5 inches of width, and I've got almost seven, so it might just work…

As for a workout, it's about 55 push and pulls on the jointmaker pro to cut off each of those pieces of cherry, and about 20 for each piece of butternut. I don't remember exactly how many pieces I made, but it was a lot. 36 of each, maybe?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> As for a workout, it's about 55 push and pulls on the jointmaker pro to cut off each of those pieces of cherry, and about 20 for each piece of butternut. I don't remember exactly how many pieces I made, but it was a lot. 36 of each, maybe?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I meant the surfaces, top and bottom, not the edges.

anyway, should be nice projects when you are done with them, sometime next year…..........


----------



## duckmilk

I hope it works out like you want Dave. I know you'll let us know how it worked.

Reveals tomorrow? Woohoo, it's my day off!


----------



## clieb91

Looking forward to the reveals. I think I'll shoot to get off of work on time tomorrow.

CtL


----------



## mikeacg

If we have to wait until noon to post, I'll probably have to wait until Thursday. I've got to take Mama to Dr. appointments all day, starting with a home nurse visit at 9, oncologist at 11, GP at 1, Chemo at 2:30, then home to make dinner and Bible Study at 7.


----------



## HokieKen

You post whenever you're good and damn ready Mike!


----------



## Woodmaster1

I can't tell time very well so 12:00 am or pm is the same to me. I always get them confused. So I am posting in 2 hours. Someone has to get it started. So Mike can post before he busy day starts.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I meant the surfaces, top and bottom, not the edges.
> 
> anyway, should be nice projects when you are done with them, sometime next year…..........


Won't be all that long. I'll hand-surface things, but they're pretty smooth already, as all the pieces were very nearly the same size. The only problem is some of the cherry that was near a knot where as soon as I sawed a piece, it turned into a parentheses. Those will take a little more work, but I've got sharp plane blades and it'll go pretty quickly.

My guess is I'll have a longer board glued up tomorrow and will plane this short section I glued today flat. I'll cut one or two of the tops from it, and the rest will go onto the shelf for when I need do to future projects, and I'll get started on wood selection and prep for the BBQ swap.


----------



## Woodmaster1

This is a unique box I received from strippit. I have made many boxes but none like this. Thanks strippit for the box. Now that I broke the ice let the pictures begin.


----------



## Lazyman

The item I received was from Crafters Daughter. She turned me a pen and woodworker/artist pencil set. Not sure what kind of finish she used but they have a great feel in the hand. You'll notice that they have my name printed on them. There is also a nice magnifying glass. I can finally get rid of the cheap plastic one that I keep in my shop. All 3 will be used in my shop. I may have to make a place to keep them so they'll be within reach. They are too nice to hide in my pencil cup. She also included a really nice pieces of birdseye maple that I am going to have to find a worthy project for. It's got some amazing figure.


----------



## HokieKen

Good stuff boys! Keep em coming


----------



## jeffswildwood

This is going to be another great reveal! Some nice stuff already!


----------



## mikeacg

Congrats on your first swap Sophia!









I am the proud recipient of a couple of nicely turned and carved pieces (Not sure which one is the swap and which is the bonus here). Gary aka Double G or doubleG469 must be a machine based on all the work he's been putting out lately! 
Big footed, lidded box with a finial is Hackberry which I have never seen before. The cracks are phenomenol - and he filled them all in to prevent further cracking. I'm still trying to figure out how he managed to get that MJ leaf in the bottom of the box… 








The smaller piece he tells me is cedar elm - again something I haven't seen before.









Gary - these pieces will be displayed proudly at my store! I'm going to put in a section of enclosed shelves for all the cool stuff I have received through the swaps so far. The variety is amazing and people love to ask questions when they see them. Thank you, my friend!


----------



## HokieKen

Wow, that's great work Gary! What are you using to do the carving?


----------



## HokieKen

Is that magnifying glass a kit Nathan? What kind of power? All my "visual aids" have to be strapped onto my head except a jeweler's loupe which is limited in use. A magnifying glass could be handy  I love BEM too. That's a nice package from Sophia!


----------



## bndawgs

Forgot to post this the other week, but not sure if everyone got the 12 arts and crafts downloads from woodsmith.

Hope this link works. If not, let me know and I can email it to you

Here's what you get


----------



## HokieKen

Worked for me Steve. Thanks!


----------



## stripit

Hi everyboddy I'm here.
Woodmaster I did try to send you a PM (3 times) but could not open your home button for some reason, sorry.

This is what I got from Lazyman.
















Very nice, my wife liks it to. Almost makes me sorry a gave up my lathe, almost.
Lazymann said it is pear wood he found the trash. I have some fire wood projects I will be posting soon (Ihope).
Thanks for letting me in on the swap fun, I hope to do it again, and be ore active.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice lidded vessel Nathan! That looks pretty great.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Great reveals guys, keep them coming! Sophie, excellent first swap showing. Well done and that bonus BEM is saweet!

Gary, damn you're good man. The quantity and quality is like what Mike Said, a machine.

Nathan, that vessel is polished for sure. Love the pear you all have been showing off. The contrasting lid and finial is awesome.

Unique little box stripit. I think this was your first swap too? Congrats!


----------



## stripit

Thanks. Looking forward to the next swap.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

all very excellent work by all as i knew it would be very GR8 :<))

AND the 2 noobies i hope this was not your last one but the beginning of a fantastic journey


----------



## HokieKen

> Thanks. Looking forward to the next swap.
> 
> - stripit


It's already in process Joel. 2020 BBQ Swap

The beer swap will follow on the heels of that one if you like that particular beverage


----------



## doubleG469

> Wow, that s great work Gary! What are you using to do the carving?
> 
> - HokieKen


Thanks Mike, I am glad you like them! Kenny, for the hackberry I forgot I owned a dremel so that was a saw to set the grooves then file, file, file and oh sand. For the Cedar Elm it went much much quicker and cleaner with the dremel.


----------



## Lazyman

Well crap. I just spent an hour composing a project posting and when I click post, the website got an error and lost everything. When I click the back button after the error message popped up, it just shows the initial project posting screen.


----------



## doubleG469

I was the lucky recipient of a stash of items from Bill. I scored here fellas.









As I told Bill it amazes me on how we get things we really need in these swaps. Small bowl of movingue, lidded box with epoxy inlay, 3 file handles (with all the grooves I've been making these are desperately neede) cut off saw and magnet! Oh and the awl! Can't forget that I've been using the ninny out it! Thanks again Bill!


----------



## Lazyman

I decided to try again and fortunately when I started a new posting, all of the text I had typed was there. I just had to re-upload the images. Whew.

Check it out for some close up pictures.


----------



## HokieKen

> Well crap. I just spent an hour composing a project posting and when I click post, the website got an error and lost everything. When I click the back button after the error message popped up, it just shows the initial project posting screen.
> 
> - Lazyman


That happened to me once on a VERY long blog post a few years ago. Since then, I always type my post up in a text document then copy and paste it into LJs and insert pictures as needed. It's a PITA when it does that!


----------



## HokieKen

Nice work Bill! Curious about the magnet? I imagine your project post will have details though 

That's impressive that you did all carving by hand Gary! I figured you had built a fluting jig or something to do it. Awesome work.


----------



## doubleG469

> That s impressive that you did all carving by hand Gary! I figured you had built a fluting jig or something to do it. Awesome work.
> 
> - HokieKen


Yes you think but I am not that smart.


----------



## Lazyman

I really like that light color colored fluted vase Gary. It looks like it was sculpted in clay.

It looks like Bill couldn't stop turning stuff and just kept piling it into the box. That is a nice haul of useful stuff.

Cool box Joel. Almost looks like a puzzle box. I really like the opposing angled splines.


----------



## doubleG469

Nathan that Bradford Pear lidded vase came out awesome! That was a great piece. I should have come by and seen it in person!


----------



## Lazyman

Thanks Gary. It was kind of hard to part with, especially since it took over a week to put so many layers of poly on it. I went back and forth between sending it and a spalted sycamore turned box. I am not happy with the lid on the sycamore box so I decided this was the better one to send.


----------



## Bluenote38

> I was the lucky recipient of a stash of items from Bill. I scored here fellas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I told Bill it amazes me on how we get things we really need in these swaps. Small bowl of movingue, lidded box with epoxy inlay, 3 file handles (with all the grooves I've been making these are desperately neede) cut off saw and magnet! Oh and the awl! Can't forget that I've been using the ninny out it! Thanks again Bill!
> 
> - doubleG469


Lol… wait til I post picks of the failures leading up to that stuff! Happy you can use some of it


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Nice mix of useful goodies Bill.

Anyone know where I can get an immigration attorney or maybe a tier 4 visa?

You guys are SLOW!!!! Post the reveals!


----------



## Keebler1

Hey im not the last revealer this swap


----------



## Keebler1

I was the lucky recipient of Clieb this swap. He sent me a pen that has a bunch of uses other than just writing. The ink cartridge is pressurized so it writse upside down, has a window breaker and a striker to start a fire. He also sent me a penicl, pill box, lighter and a bottle opener. If I remember correctly the are all made from bubinga and katalox. He also sent me a kit with bushings drill bit and wood for me to make my own cell phone holder/stylus. Thanks Clieb


----------



## Keebler1

Sorry my picture taking skills are lacking and dont do it all justice


----------



## EarlS

I see why lathe work can be so addictive. There are a lot of really nice items. One of these days….


----------



## Woodmaster1

> I see why lathe work can be so addictive. There are a lot of really nice items. One of these days….
> 
> - EarlS


Once you start it never stops. I made enough green and segmented bowls that when one comes into the house one has to find a new home. I have a cherry log that I am going to make a couple of bowls next week when the club shop opens up. I hope I didn't wait too long a few cracks on the end. I might have a couple of small bowls when I'm done. It's great when go from blank to a bowl


----------



## clieb91

Some very cool stuff already. 
Keebler Glad you like the set, hopefully you'll find them useful.

Sophia will post her items a bit later, still dealing with school issues. She loves them.

I received my swap items from MikeACG










A unique Salt and Pepper Grinder set conisting of Sgt. Pepper (which by the way Sophia is huge Beatles fan) and Lot's Wife Salt. Both were turned and carved. As a bonus a (as I understand it ) CNC turned honey dipper. The Salt and Pepper are on my table and have already been put to use. Thanks.

Great Job running the swap Keebler!

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

Those are awesome Mike!!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Pretty cool Mike! I like the Beatles too, definitely a cool idea.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Cools stuff, gents!

Glad you got the project post back, Nathan. Some of the site hiccups are pretty frustrating.

The first herringbone board is planed "smooth enough", run past the belt sander with 60 grit on it, cut square, and I'll start hand-sanding with 120 grit tomorrow after final glue-up. I'm going to write a blog about it either after dinner or before bed tonight. A little bit of a gap down the middle, and the offcuts broke into multiple pieces when they fell to the floor, but it should do for a wine box lid. Second board is glued up, and I'll do the third and final one tomorrow.


----------



## CraftersDaughter

Hi all some nice looking stuff. i got a great package from Keebler. 
To start with was this really cool natural edge vase


















Then a box made out of my favorite wood … purple heart that had some cool pens inside..




























Thank you!!

Nathan, Really glad you liked the set and can't wait to see what you make out of the block.

Sophia


----------



## Lazyman

Wow. Nice stash Keebler. The pen box is way cool. Does anyone besides me see faces in the swirly pens?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

You guys, and young lady, really turned it out for this swap. Bravo.


----------



## Keebler1

Nice job everyone its been another great swap. Now if you havent already go sign up for the bbq swap


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well done Keebs. You're best swap showing to date imo! Kudos!


----------



## Keebler1

Thanks


----------



## Woodmaster1

I guess Bill saving the best for last. Still waiting to see my swap items.


----------



## duckmilk

All you guys (and gal) delivered some really nice projects! The thought processes and execution are superb.



> Does anyone besides me see faces in the swirly pens?
> 
> - Lazyman


You must appreciate Picasso paintings Nathan. One eye here, another eye there and part of a bird head at the top of the middle one.


----------



## Bluenote38

I got a great package from Woodmaster1 









Quartersawn oak with a frame and panel top and a brass hinge









Inside the box three cool items









A really nice pair of fatty twist pens

















A stout Awl in Oak



























Great package and all being used - thanks!!


----------



## duckmilk

Nice, a turning project and a box project. You got both Bill! That awl looks like it was made from a screw extractor aka easy out because it has a left hand twist to it. (I just bought an extractor yesterday ;-))


----------



## Woodmaster1

> Nice, a turning project and a box project. You got both Bill! That awl looks like it was made from a screw extractor aka easy out because it has a left hand twist to it. (I just bought an extractor yesterday ;-))
> 
> - duckmilk


Yes, I find screw extractors make great material for an awl. I went through my longer ones. I put the point on them with a grinder and a drill. That way the point is nice and even. The box was a result of a presentation I did at the local woodworking store on using a router and router table.


----------



## bndawgs

Once again the projects made did not disappoint. Well done everyone, inc crafters daughter.


----------



## ArlinEastman

When everything is done with his one will someone let me know so I can join the next one please.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Nice, a turning project and a box project. You got both Bill! That awl looks like it was made from a screw extractor aka easy out because it has a left hand twist to it. (I just bought an extractor yesterday ;-))
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> Yes, I find screw extractors make great material for an awl. I went through my longer ones. I put the point on them with a grinder and a drill. That way the point is nice and even. The box was a result of a presentation I did at the local woodworking store on using a router and router table.
> 
> - Woodmaster1


Yeah - it's cool but I had to ask. I missed the whole left-hand thread ;-) I like that it's stubby. I've been doing long ones but short seems easier to handle. It's already in my lathe drawer for future use - most likely on a BBQ item


----------



## bndawgs

> When everything is done with his one will someone let me know so I can join the next one please.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Here you go Arlin


----------



## bndawgs

An awl is on my list of things to make.

I also feel like doing a bandsaw box again as well


----------



## Keebler1

Bandsaw box big enough to hold spices for grilling nice idea for bbq swap Steve


----------



## clieb91

Once again nicely done all. Was a lot of fun on my own and working with Sophia. 
Kenny the magnifying glass is a kit, I got this on from Craft Supplies and I like it, don't know for sure the magnification, but works great. Incidentally I wanted her to try something a little different so that one is her first closed end turning.

Now what do I make for the BBQ Swap? Hmm?

CtL


----------



## DavePolaschek

Steve, an all is just a short skewer with a hardened tip. Make a whole set for the bbq swap!

There's an awful lot of nice stuff in this swap. Glad I sat out, but glad I watched, too!


----------



## Bluenote38

> Steve, an all is just a short skewer with a hardened tip. Make a whole set for the bbq swap!
> 
> There's an awful lot of nice stuff in this swap. Glad I sat out, but glad I watched, too!
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dang it Dave … you just gave away my BBQ Swap idea


----------



## DavePolaschek

Am I missing something, or are there only a cuppa-tree projects posted?


----------



## HokieKen

Well done fellas. I got sidetracked last night so I just saw the last couple of reveals. I wouldn't have complained about any of those packages. Lots of nice pens and boxes! Well done boys and girl


----------



## mikeacg

Been busy Dave but here you go!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Thank you Steve.

Is this for turned boxes as well??? I should have asked that first.


----------

